# انبثاق الروح القدس



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*  انبثاق الروح القدس *

      	 				كتب بواسطة: نشرة مطرانية اللاذقية		
*"ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي"
(يوحنا 15:26)*

 لا يّدي أحد بأن الرباط الثقافي والحضاري واللاهوتي بين الشرق والغرب  كان في أوج مجده في أواخر القرن العاشر وأوائل القرن الحادي عشر عندما حدث  الانشقاق البغيض بين الكنيستين الشرقية والغربية، بل على العكس كان بُعدٌ  ثقافي وحضاري يسود نتيجة اندثار الإمبراطورية الرمانية في الغرب وحلول  إمبراطورية شارلمان الإفرنجية ( 800 م) وإمبراطورية اوتون(Otto)  الجرمانية  ( 955 ) مكانها، وفرضهما اللغة اللاتينية على جميع الشعوب المتنصّرة  الخاضعة لسيطرتها كلغة رسمية مقدسة، ونتيجة الفتح العربي الذي سيطر على  معظم بطريركيات الشرق، إلى أن جاءت قضية إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والإبن  وإضافة الكنيسة الغربية عبارة "والإبن" (Filioque) على دستور الإيمان  النيقاوي - القسطنطيني، فكانت هذه القضية الشعرة التي قسمت ظهر الكنيسة  والشرارة التي أشعلت الخلاف بين الشرق والغرب.


السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو الكلمة "والإبن" إلى دستور الإيمان رغم أن  المجمع المسكوني الثاني لم يذكرها علمًا أن السلطة الوحيدة التي تستطيع  تغيير أي شيء في قرارات المجامع هي مجمع مسكوني، وهذا لم يحصل أبدًا  باعتراف الكنيسة الكاثوليكية نفسها.


 حافظ الشرق والغرب في البداية على إيمانهما بانبثاق الروح القدس من الآب  فقط حسبما أعلن المجمع المسكوني الثاني. حتى أن المجمع المسكوني الثالث (  431 ) يرشق بالحرم أي إنسان يعترف بإيمان آخر لا يتطابق مع إيمان المجامع  السابقة، وقد جدّد المجمعان الرابع ( 451 ) والخامس ( 681 ) هذا الحرم.
 كذلك أعلن القديس كيرلس الإسكندري (القرن الخامس) أن من يُسقط أو يزيد أي شيء على دستور إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة فكأنه يعاند الله.


 ويبدو أن الآريوسية لم يُقضَ عليها في إسبانيا إذ نشأت حوالي السنة 400  فكرة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والإبن بسبب حاجة اللاهوتيين إلى التشديد  على حقيقة الأقانيم الإلهية وتساويها في الجوهر. وكانت أيضًا قد برزت بدعة  البريشليانيين(نسبة إلى Priscilien أسقف Avila في إسبانيا) التي عّلمت من  ضمن أمور عديدة القول بأقنوم أوحد الثالوث. تسربت هذه الإضافة إلى مجمع  Toledo الثالث في إسبانيا عام 589 ردًا على هراطقة آريوسيين من شعب الغوط  المتنصرين.
 جاء في القانون الثالث من هذا المجمع أن كل من لا يعترف بالإنبثاق من  الآب والإبن معًا يُقطع. فأمر الملك روكارد، وكان حديث الارتداد عن  الآريوسية، بإدخال هذه الصيغة في دستور الإيمان النيقاوي القسطنطيني. وأقر  هذه الزيادة مجمع طليطلة الرابع عام 633 .


 يقول بول أفدوكيموف في كتابه "الروح القدس في التراث الأرثوذكسي" (صفحة  54 )"لقد كانت هذه الصيغة مفيدة بشكل مؤقت في نطاق محاربة آريوس الذي كان  يرفض ألوهة المسيح، وبالتالي السعي إلى تأكيد المساواة الجوهرية بين الآب  والإبن، بمعنى أنه إذا كان الروح القدس ينبثق من الاثنين معًا، فمن الواضح  أن الإبن مساوٍ للآب وهو من جوهر الآب".
 تسربت هذه الزيادة إلى فرنسا وحمل رايتها الإمبراطور شارلمان ودافع عنها  بقوة، فعقد مجمعًا في اكس لا شابل عام 809 بهدف حرم الإمبراطورية  البيزنطية، وثبت فيه إنبثاق الروح من الآب والإبن، بالرغم من معارضة البابا  لاون الثالث الذي رفض ذلك وتمّنع عن تلاوة الإضافة في القداس الإلهي ونقش  دستور الإيمان دون الإضافة على لوحتين من الفضة باللغتين اليونانية  واللاتينية وأمر بتعليقهما على مدخل كنيسة القديس بطرس في روما مع الحاشية  التالية"هذه كتبتها أنا لاون حفاظًا على الإيمان الأرثوذكسي".


 غير أن الصيغة الجديدة عمّت فرنسا وإسبانيا وإيطاليا وآلمانيا (حيث القبائل الجرمانية).


 في الشرق، لم يظهر الإهتمام بهذه القضية إلا من زمن البطريرك فوتيوس  القسطنطيني (القرنالتاسع)، ولم يسمع عنها إلا عبر جدالات بين رهبان الأفرنج  ورهبان دير القديس سابا في القدس، ولأن الباباوات كانوا ضدها حتى بداية  القرن الحادي عشر، حين خضعوا لسلطة الأباطرة الجرمان. وقد عقد البطريرك  فوتيوس مجمعًا في القسطنطينية عام 879 رفض فيه كلمة "والإبن".
 الغرب، ومنذ عهد أوتون الأول (Otto I) (936-973) مؤسس الإمبراطورية،  الذي استولى في عام 951 على إيطاليا، حصلت ضغوطات شديدة على الباباوات أدت  في الأخير إلى إستقالة آخر بابا روماني أرثوذكسي يوحنا الثامن عشر، وإنتخاب  أول بابا جرماني سرجيوس الرابع ( 1009 ) الذي تلا هذا الدستور مع الإضافة،  فحذره بطريرك القسطنطينية سرجيوس، ولما لم يقبل حَذّفه من لائحة الأساقفة  (الذيبتيخا- Dyptiche) في القسطنطينية، وسانده بطاركة أورشليم وأنطاكيا  والإسكندرية، فحصلت القطيعة بين الشرق والغرب. في العام 1014 جاء  الإمبراطور هنري الثاني إلى روما لكي يتوّجه البابا نيكيتوس الثامن، ففرض  الطقس الجرماني، وأنشد دستور الإيمان مع الإضافة للمرة الأولى في كنيسة  القديس بطرس، وُنزعت اللوحتان اللتان عّلقهما البابا لاون الثالث. ثم ارتضى  مجمع لاتران الزيادة عام 1215 في عهد البابا اينوكنثيوس  Inoocentالثالث،  وكرسها نهائيًا مجمع ليون الإتحادي عام 1274.

أما القطيعة النهائية بين  الشرق والغرب فقد حصلت في 16 تموز من العام 1054 عندما دخل موفد البابا  لاون، الكاردينال همبرتو(Humbert) ووضع على مذبح كنيسة الحكمة الإلهية  حرمًا للبطريرك ميخائيل القسطنطيني اثر بعض الإشكالات حول بعض أبرشيات  إيطاليا وبعض العادات اللاتينية كاستعمال الفطير والصوم يوم السبت إلخ ...


 إذًا، من المهم جدًا الوعي بأن الخلاف حول قضية إبنثاق الروح القدس في  القرون العشرة الأولى لم تكن بين الكنيستين الشرقية والغربية، أو بين  الرومان الشرقيين والغربيين، بل بين رومان الغرب والشرق من جهة وبين  الأفرنج والجرمان الذين تبنوا هذه العقيدة الجديدة وفرضوها في الأخير على  الباباوات في روما.
 الكنيسة الشرقية رفضت الإضافة لسببينأولهما لأن قرارات المجامع  المسكونية لا يمكن تعجيلها إلا بقرارات مجمع مسكوني آخر، وهذا لم يحدث على  الإطلاق. والثاني والأهم لاهوتي. فاللاتين، بحسب البطريرك فوتيوس في كتابه  "المدخل إلى الروح القدس"، ينطلقون من الجوهر الإلهي ويعتبرونه وحده الجوهر  كانوا يتحدثون عن الصلة بين الأقانيم، في حين أن أهل الشرق كانوا ينطلقون  من التمايز القائم بين الأقانيم ومنه يفحصون وحدة الجوهر، وهكذا فإن  التعليم بأن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب والإبن معًا هو مجرد نتيجة لعقيدة  التساوي في الجوهر بينهما، وبذلك يضعف اللاتين "وحدة الرئاسة" التي للآب  ويضحون تاليًا بتمايز الأقانيم في سبيل "وحدة الجوهر المشتركة". يقول  فوتيوس"ان القول بأن الآب علة الإبن وأن الآب والإبن معًا علة الروح يوجب  أن يكون الآب والإبن والروح علة لأقنوم رابع ...". الخوف من القول  بالإنبثاق من الآب والإبن هو أن يكون لدينا مصدران للألوهة وهكذا ندخل في  الشرك وتعدد الآلهة.
 ربما كان كلام القديس يوحنا الدمشقي التالي أوضح تعبير عن وحدة جوهر  الثالوث مع تمايز الأقانيم، إذ أن الأقانيم الثلاثة متساوون في الجوهر من  حيث الألوهة، ولكنهم متمايزونالآب مصدر الألوهة، الإبن مولود، والروح  منبثق"نؤمن بآبٍ واحد، مبدأ الجميع وعّلهم، لم يلده أحدٌ وهو وحده أيضًا  غيرُ معلول ولا مولود ... وهومصدرُ الروح القدس ... أما الروح القدس،  فينبثق من الآب لا بالولادة بل بالإنبثاق ... نؤمن أيضًا بالروح القدس  الواحد، الربّ المحيي، المنبثق من الآب والمسجود له والممجّد مع الآب  والإبن ... منبثق من الآب وموهوب بالإبن فتناله الخليقة كلها. خال ٌ ق  بذاته، يكوّن الكل ويقدّسه ويعتني به. قيّومٌ بأقنومه الخاص، غيرُ مفترق  ولا منفصل عن الآب والإبن. له كل ما للآب والإبن عدا اللاولادة والولادة  ... أما الإبن فهو من الآب بالولادة. والروحُ القدس هو أيضًا من الآب، لكن  لا بالولادة بل بالإنبثاق.


 ونحن نعلم أن هناك فرقًا بين الولادة والإنبثاق لكننا نجهل كيفيّته.  وإننا نعلم أيضًا بأن ولادة الإبن وانبثاق الروح القدس من الآب كانا معًا"  (المئة مقالة في الإيمان الأرثوذكسي، الرأس الثامن، المقالة الثامنة).


 صاحب السيادة
المتروبوليت يوحنا منصور


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*انبثاق الروح القدس*​
 كتب بواسطة: د. عدنان طرابلسي		
*هذه الدراسة تتطلب من القارئ سلاماً روحياً ونقاوةً قلبية ويقظة ذهنية ليستطيع بالصلاة والتأمل أن يصل إلى أفكارها العميقة.*​ *مقدمة:*



 إله الوحي المسيحي إله شخصاني. هو ليس إله الفلاسفة (مُجرد جوهر بسيط أو  طبيعة إلهية متعالية). إنه إله شخصاني يُخاطب الناس كأشخاص بأسمائهم  ويخاطبه الناس باسمه. هذا الإله الشخص كان هكذا حتى في العهد القديم. لكن  العهد الجديد كشف ملء الوحي الإلهي فعرفنا أن إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب هو  نفسه إله بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب، وهو نفسه الآب والابن والروح القدس.


   نؤمن بالثالوث القدوس لأنه هكذا أظهر نفسه للإنسان، كما مثلاً في  معمودية الرب في نهر الأردن. يومها تُرتِّل الكنيسة المقدسة: "باعتمادك يا  رب في نهر الأردن، أظهرت السجدة للثالوث" أو "السجود للثالوث". نؤمن  بالثالوث لأنه هكذا علّم الكتاب والآباء. نؤمن بإله واحد، لأنه توجد طبيعة  (جوهر) إلهية واحدة. ونؤمن بالآب والابن والروح القدس، لأن الله ثلاثة  أقانيم أو أشخاص ممتلك هذه الطبيعة الواحدة نفسها. يقول القديس باسيليوس  الكبير: "موطننا وحياتنا هو الثالوث القدوس الواحد في الجوهر وغير المنقسم،  الإله الوحيد". إذاً: في الله نُميّز بين الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة البسيطة  من جهة وبين الأقانيم (الأشخاص) الإلهية من جهة أخرى والتي لها الطبيعة  الإلهية الواحدة التي تكون واحدة للأقانيم بدون انفصال أو تجزئة أو انقسام  فيما بينها. أيضاً يوجد تمييز آخر في الله هو بين الطبيعة (أو الجوهر)  الإلهية من جهة والقوى الإلهية أو النعمة الإلهية غير المخلوقة من جهة أخرى  وهي تصدر عن الجوهر الإلهي[1].


 مسألة انبثاق الروح القدس له المجد ذات علاقة مباشرة بالتمييز الأول  (بين الجوهر والأقانيم)، وعلاقة غير مباشرة بالتمييز الثاني (بين الطبيعة  الإلهية والقوى الإلهية غير المخلوقة) كما سنرى.


 لهذا فأي لاهوت يؤدي إلى إرجاع إله الوحي المسيح الشخصاني إلى مجرد جوهر  أو طبيعة إلهية غير شخصانية أو يخلّ بالتوازن بين الجوهر (الطبيعة) الإلهي  والأقانيم الإلهية ويُضعف التمايز الأقنومي لصالح الجوهر إنما هو لاهوت  مرفوض أرثوذكسياً لأنه يُخالف وحي الكتاب المقدس وتقليد الكنيسة وتعليم  الآباء القديسين. هذا بالضبط ما تصنعه عقيدة الانبثاق من الآب والابن.


 بالنسبة لعقيدة الثالوث القدوس، يأخذ الغرب الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة  كنقطة بداية، ومنها ينطلق إلى الأقانيم (الأشخاص)؛ أما الشرق فيأخذ الاتجاه  المعاكس بادئاً من الأشخاص ومنها ينطلق إلى الطبيعة الإلهي. القديس  غريغوريوس اللاهوتي يُفضّل الطريقة الأخيرة (الشرقية) لأنها متوافقة أكثر  مع الكتاب المقدس ومع صيغة المعمودية والتي تُسمّي الآب والابن والروح  القدس. والفكر البشري لا يتعرض لخطر الضلال إذا ما انطلق من الأقانيم إلى  الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة. مع ذلك، فالطريقتان مقبولتان طالما الطريق الأولى  لا تعزو للجوهر (الطبيعة) تفوقاً على الأقانيم، ولا تعزو الطريقة الثانية  تفوقاً للأقانيم على الجوهر المشترك.


 الآباء استعملوا لفظتين (الجوهر Ousia والأقنوم Hypostatsis) ليثبتوا  التميّز بين الطبيعة والأشخاص، بدون المبالغة أو المغالاة في أحد الطرفين.  فعندما تتكلم عن الأشخاص تتكلم عن الطبيعة والعكس بالعكس. فلا يمكن تصوّر  الطبيعة بدون الأشخاص. إذا تمّ الإخلال بهذا التوازن التضادي antinomy بين  الطبيعة والأشخاص، لوجد خطر الوقوع إما في ضلال جعل الله مجرد طبيعة واحدة  ذات وجوه متعددة وأسماء عديدة (أو ما ندعوه موحود سابيليوس: وهو  الله-الجوهر الخاص بالفلاسفة) أو في تعدد الآلهة.


 إن إدخال الانبثاق من الابن كان عاملاً حاسماً ساعد في الانشقاق  الأرثوذكسي الكاثوليكي. حتى اليوم لا يستطيع الكثير من المسيحيين أن يفهموا  لماذا كان لهذا العامل تلك الأهمية. فإذا كان كل من الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك  يؤمنون بالآب والابن والروح القدس، فأي فرق كبير يوجد بين الانبثاق من الآب  وحده أو من الآب والابن[2]؟


 الجواب يمكن في أن كلا الطرفين يؤمنان إيماناً مختلفاً بالثالوث القدوس؛  هذا الإيمان المختلف تعبّر عنه عقيدة الانبثاق من الآب والابن. فاستعمال  الكنيستين للفظة "ثالوث" لا تعني أن لهما الإيمان الواحد عينه. لنبدأ  بالخلفية التاريخية هنا فهي مهمّة لفهم هذا الموضوع.


*التحدي الفلسفي:*



 منذ البدايات كان على المسيحية أن تصوغ إيمانها وتعبّر عنه بألفاظ  وطريقة مفهومة لعالم نشأ وتغذّى من الثقافة اليهودية واستعمل الفلسفة  اليونانية في طرق تفكيره.


 في القرن الثاني ظهر تأثير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية. فَلِقرون عديدة  كانت الإسكندرية مركزاً للثقافة الهيللينية. وهنا ظهر المؤرخ اليهودي  المشهور فيلون الذي جانس بين اليهودية والفكر اليوناني. وهنا تأسست أول  مدرسة مسيحية رسمية هي المدرسة الإسكندرية.


 وفي القرن الثالث يقف العملاقان كلمندس الإسكندري وأوريجنس. لكن  محاولاتهما لمجانسة الفكر المسيحي مع اليوناني لم تكن ناجحة مع الأسف. ما  يهمنا هنا هو أوريجنس بشكل خاص لأنه ساعد في وضع مرحلة من مراحل المناظرة  حول عقيدة الثالوث، وهو ما سيساعد في صياغة هذه العقيدة في القرن الرابع.  قال أوريجنس إنه إذا كان الله غير متبدل وإذا دُعي عن حق آباً، لهذا يجب  دائماً أن يكون له ابن، وإلا لكان قد بدأ بالصيرورة آبا في نقطة من الزمان،  مما يعني تبدلاً في الألوهية. حتى الآن الكلام معقول. ولكن أوريجنس واصل  التفكير: بما أن الله يُدعى دائماً خالقاً، لهذا يجب على العالم دائماً أن  يكون موجوداً، وإلا لكان الله قد خلق في لحظة معينة من الزمان، مما يعني  تبدلاً في الألوهية. هذا المأزق الفلسفي الذي وضع أوريجنس نفسه فيه سيحلّه  بطل الأرثوذكسية القديس أثناسيوس الإسكندري.


 أثناسيوس ميّ. بين ما هو الله في ذاته، وبين ما يفعله الله. فالله آب  لأنه هذا ما هو عليه. من جهة أخرى، خلق اللهُ العالم بمشيئته في لحظة من  الزمان. كان ممكناً له أن يخلق أو لا يخلق. فليس العالم أزلياً ولا ضرورة.  فالله خالق فقط لأنه يشاء أن يخلق.


 هذا التمييز بين حياة الله الداخلية والطريقة التي بها يتصرّف خارج نفسه  ad extra، تسمح لنا أن نتأمل في كيان الله في ذاته (اللاهوت بالخاصة)، وفي  أفعاله (التدبير) بصورة منفصلة (في الجوهر والقوى)[3].  لا شك أن تمييزاً كهذا إنما هو ثورة في طرق التفكير اليوناني التقليدية  وتحدٍ للبساطة الإلهية. مع ذلك كان أثناسيوس يُدرك أنه كان يتكلم عن الإله  المسيحي وليس إله الفلاسفة؛ عن الله الذي خلق العالم من عدمٍ؛ عن الله الذي  اتخذ جسداً وصار إنساناً.


 هذا التمييز كان حاسماً لحل الجدل الذي يلي والمتعلق بعقيدة الثالوث. من  المثير للاهتمام أن نعرف أن هذا التمييز بين حياة الله الداخلية وبين  نشاطه (أو ما دُعي لاحقاً بين جوهره وقواه) قد تم نكرانه من قبل اللاهوتيين  اللاتين في القرون الوسطى وحتى يومنا الحالي. إذاً: حلّ القديس أثناسيوس  مأزق أوريجنس بالتمييز بين حياة الله الداخلية أو كيانه (جوهره) وبين نشاطه  وأفعاله (أو قواه)[4].


*الجدل الآريوسي:*



 أتى آريوس بالافتراضات الفلسفية نفسها التي أتى بها أوريجنس، ولكنه  انتهى إلى نتيجة مغايرة تماماً. فبينما علّم أوريجنس أن العالم كان أزلياً،  علّم آريوس أن ابن الله كان مخلوقاً. لم يكن أي منهما مستعداً لقبول  التمييز بين الجوهر والقوى في الله.
 كان آريوس مثل أوريجنس يدافع عن مفهوم فلسفي يوناني لله. فإذا كان لله  ابنٌ أزلي، فإن هذا سيقضي على البساطة الإلهية بمفهوم آريوس، مما يؤدي إلى  تعدد الآلهة. لهذا يجب أن يكون الابن مخلوقاً بحسب آريوس.


 بسبب انتشار هرطقة آريوس ووجود مؤيدين لها، اضطرت الكنيسة إلى عقد مجمع  مسكوني في نيقية العام 325 وحضر 118 أسقفاً و37 مندوباً. في هذا المجمع تمّ  وضع دستور الإيمان النيقاوي الذي يقول بأن الابن "مولود غير مخلوق"، مما  كان أيضاً انتصاراً لما قاله القديس أثناسيوس سابقاً في التمييز بين كيان  الله وعمله[5].


 لكن آباء المجمع النيقاوي استعملوا لفظة يونانية كانت مثار جدل لفترة  طويلة. لقد رأوا هذه اللفظة تعبّر عن الإيمان الأرثوذكسي في الثالوث، وتؤكد  على وحدة الآب والابن في الطبيعة (أو الجوهر) الإلهية الواحدة. هذه اللفظة  هي homoousious (لهما أو لهم الطبيعة الواحدة نفسها). هنا برزت عبقرية  القديسين باسيليوس الكبير وغريغوريوس اللاهوتي وغريغوريوس النيصصي في  التأكيد على لاهوت المجمع النيقاوي.


*الآباء الكبادوكيون:*



 كثيرون رفضوا تعليم آريوس واستعمال لفظة homoousious، وذلك لأنها لم ترد  في الكتاب المقدس ولأنها ذات معنى مغاير في الفلسفة اليونانية. فهذه  اللفظة اليونانية كانت تعني لآباء مجمع نيقية أن للآب والابن الجوهر الإلهي  عينه. الذين رفضوا استعمالها كانوا يخشون، في سياق التأكيد على وحدة  الطبيعة بين الآب والابن، أن يضيع التمايز بين أقنومي الآب والابن. وبما أن  اللفظة "شخص" اليونانية آنذاك كانت تحمل معنى "وجه" أو "قناع"، فقد خشي  الذين رفضوا استعمال لفظة homoousious اليونانية أن يسقطوا في هرطقة  سابيليوس.


 سابيليوس (في بداية القرن الثالث) كان يعتبر أشخاص أو أقانيم الثالوث  القدوس مجرّد أوجه لله. وأن الله أخذ دور الآب في فترة معينة من التاريخ  (قبل التجسد)، وأخذ دور الابن في التجسد. لهذا فاستعمال لفظة homoousious  بمعنى مسيحي جديد بالكلية، كان يدعو للخشية أن تختفي أشخاص الثالوث في  الطبيعة الإلهية؛ أي أن يتم التأكيد على الطبيعة على حساب الأشخاص. هذا ما  تؤدي إليه مع الأسف بدعة الانبثاق من الآب والابن كما سنرى، وإن كان  المدافعون عنها لا يقصدون هذا[6].
 الوجه الآخر للمشكلة هو أن لفظة "شخص" اليونانية لم تكن تحمل معنى  مسيحياً سابقاً، بينما في المسيحية صار "الشخص" هو الحاوي، والأساس،  والمصدر والمبدأ والأصل[7] 

(يوحنا الدمشقي: الإيمان الأرثوذكسي 1: 18). النقطة الجوهرية بالنسبة  للآباء الكبادوكيين كانت إعطاء تعبير كافٍ لله الذي كشف عن نفسه للأنبياء  والرسل. هذا الإله هو ليس إله الفلاسفة (مُجرد جوهر بسيط مطلق)، بل هو إله  شخصاني هو إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب.


 الآباء الكبادوكيون لم "يخترعوا" عقيدة الثالوث. بل كانوا يحاولون  الإجابة على التحدي الذي فرضته الهرطقات المتتابعة التي ابتلت بها الكنيسة.  فكل هذه الهرطقات (هرطقة سابيليوس وآريوس وأوريجنس وسواهم) كانت تُخضع إله  الأناجيل لمفهوم فلسفي عما يُفترض أن يكون الله عليه. فالرؤية الإنجيلية  لإله شخصاني كانت ضحية لحساب جوهر إلهي بسيط وثابت بصورة مطلقة.


 لاهوت الآباء الكبادوكيين صالح الأساقفة الذين رفضوا استعمال لفظة  homoousious خشية من هرطقة سابيليوس. حدث هذا في المجمع المسكوني الثاني في  القسطنطينية العام 381. عندئذ تم قبول إيمان نيقية ضمن الإطار الذي وضعه  الكبادوكيون.


 عندما قام اللاتين بإدخال عبارة "والابن" إلى دستور الإيمان النيقاوي،  فإنهم لم ينحرّفوا النص فقط، بل قاموا بوطء لاهوت الدستور ذاته. لهذا السبب  كانت ردة فعل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تجاه هذا التغيير كبيراً وحاداً.


*لاهوت الثالوث القدوس:*



*الأشخاص والطبيعة بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك:*



 اللاهوتيون الشرقيون الأرثوذكس يبدأون بأشخاص الثالوث ومن ثم ينتقلون  إلى وحدة الطبيعة الإلهية. بينما يبدأ اللاهوتيون الغربيون عادةً بالطبيعة  الإلهية الواحدة وينتقلون إلى تعدد الأشخاص الإلهية. السؤال هنا هو: لماذا  هذا الفرق في المعالجة بين الطريقتين؟ فإذا كان تأكيد الأرثوذكس على البدء  بأشخاص الثالوث هو انعكاس لهمّهم بالمحافظة على وجهة نظر كتابية أساسية لله  الشخصي (إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، إله بطرس وبولس ويوحنا)، فإن إصرار  اللاتين على البدء بالطبيعة الإلهية يعكس اقتراباً فلسفياً أساسياً من  اللاهوت وتأثّراً واضحاً بإله الفلاسفة الذي هو مجرد جوهر إلهي بسيط. الأمر  نفسه ينطبق على نسطوريوس الذي بدأ بطبيعتين في المسيح وانتقل منهما إلى  وحدة الفرد في المسيح، بينما بدأت الأرثوذكسية من وحدة الفرد وانتقلت منها  إلى الطبيعتين. أيضاً السؤال هو لماذا؟ الجواب هو أن نسطوريوس كان يطبق  تعليماً فلسفياً عن المسيح بينما كان الأرثوذكس يستعملون وجهة نظر كتابية  أصيلة والتي أكّدت على أن المولود والمصلوب والقائم من الأموات لم يكن أقل  من ابن الله نفسه.


 فالأرثوذكسية لا تعرف الله الثالوثي إلا كما كشف نفسه للإنسان: إله  أشخاص (إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، إله بطرس وبولس ويوحنا، إله مكسيموس  وغريغوريوس وسيرافيم)، إلهاً شخصانياً، إلهاً ثالوثياً: هو آبٌ وابنٌ وروحٌ  قدس. هذا الثالوث نختبره في حياتنا وصلاتنا وفي جهاداتنا كآبٍ خالق ومدبر،  وكابنٍ مخلصٍ وفادٍ، وكروحٍ قدسٍ مُقَدِس ومُجدِّد الخليقة. هذا الثالوث  هو إله واحد في ثلاثة أشخاص. نعرف أشخاص الثالوث أولاً ومن ثم نؤمن وندرك  بأن هذا الثالوث له جوهر إلهي واحد مشترك. وبما أننا لا نستطيع إدراك  الجوهر الإلهي بدون معرفة الأقانيم الإلهية، لهذا لا يمكن أن نعرف الله إلا  عبر أشخاص الثالوث المجيدة. وإن قلنا بأننا لا نستطيع الوصول إلى الجوهر  الإلهي بل نعرف الله من خلال قواه ونعمه غير المخلوقة، فهذه القوى والنعم  الإلهية هي "شخصانية" وليس قوى مجرّدة نظرية.


 اللاهوت الغربي العقلاني المتأثر بالأرسطوية يحاول معرفة الله بالكفر،  بالمنطق العقلاني والتأمل الفلسفي. يؤمن بعض أقطاب هذا اللاهوت بان  الفلاسفة القدامى قد عرفوا (نوعاً ما) الثالوث حتى ولو كان خارج الوحي  الإلهي المسيحي[8].  الفلسفة عرفت إذاً إلهاً بسيطاً واحداً هو موضوع تأمل عقلي. المسيحية  الغربية أضافت على هذه الصورة أشخاص الثالوث. لم تكن هذه الإضافة موفقة بل  سطحية وهامشية لأن مفهوم "الشخصانية" الأرثوذكسي لم يكن معروفاً في الغرب  بصورة صحيحة، مما أدى إلى اعتبار أشخاص الثالوث "مجرد علاقات" على ما سنرى.


 المدافعون عن عقيدة الانبثاق من الابن كانوا، مثل آريوس وأوريجنس،  عاجزين عن تصوّر تمييزات حقيقية شخصاينة (كالأقانيم) ضمن الألوهة بسبب  مغالاتهم في التأكيد على البساطة الإلهية. وبالفعل كان أوغسطينوس واضحاً  جداً بخصوص بساطة الطبيعة الإلهية: "الله... بسيط، بحيث أن حكمته ومعرفته،  صلاحه وقوته، هي جوهره"[9]، الذي بدون أعراض accidents[10].[11]


 وبصورة مشابهة، فإن التأكيد الموضوع على البساطة المطلقة للطبيعة  الإلهية من قبل المدافعين عن الانبثاق من الابن يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الحطّ  والإنقاص من الأشخاص. وللإجابة على هذا النقد، فإن بعض اللاهوتيين اللاتين  قد "حاولوا أن يموضعوا الانبثاق لا في الجوهر Ousia، الذي هو واحد مشترك  [لكل الأشخاص]، ولا في الشخص، الذي تم الكلام عنه بحد ذاته، بل في العلاقة  بين الأشخاص.[12]".  هكذا، إن الحياة الشخصية للثالوث تُنقص إلى صنف العلاقات. وبالفعل، من  الشائع حتى اليوم بالنسبة للاهوتيين الكاثوليك أن ينكروا وجود فرق حقيقي  (بالمقارنة مع الفرق اللفظي المجرد) بين الشخص والطبيعة.


 هكذا، من وقت أوغسطينوس وحتى اليوم، فإن اللاهوتيين الغربيين قد تبنّوا  اقتراباً فلسفياً بصورة أساسية من لاهوت الثالوث القدوس، فيه ساد التنظير  حول الجوهر الإلهي. إن "الانبثاق من الابن" هي ثمرة هذا الأسلوب، وبالطبع  فإن القديس أوغسطينوس لم تكن له نيّة أن يكون أكثر من ابن مخلص للكنيسة.  ففي كتابه "اعترافات"، نرى إنساناً ذا إيمان وتقوى حقيقيين. لكن في كتابه  "الثالوث" De Trinitate، فإن أوغسطينوس اللاهوتي المنظّر يأتي تحت الأنظار[13]. على كل حال، فإن ما نتعامل معه هنا هو بصورة رئيسية تركة أوغسطينوس (أو ما ينسب إليه)، بالحري أكثر من أوغسطينوس نفسه[14].  فلو تم البرهان على أن أُغسطينوس هو فعلاً كاتب كل المقولات اللاهوتية  المنسوبة إليه، لكان موقف آباء الكنيسة الذين أعلنوا قداسته معاكساً  تماماً، وهم الذين اعتمدوا على ما تُرجم من كتاباته إلى اليونانية للتعرف  عليه وبالتالي تطويبه.


*مصدر الوحدة في الثالوث:*



*اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي:*



 دائماً كان الأرثوذكس يؤكدون على أن مصدر الوحدة في الثالوث القدوس هو  شخص الآب. فالآب، كمصدر لشخص الابن وشخص الروح القدس، هو بالوقت نفسه أيضاً  مصدر العلاقات التي منها تتخذ الأقانيم خصائصها المميّزة. فهو يتسبب بصدور  شخص الابن منه بالولادة وبصدور شخص الروح القدس منه بالانبثاق، مما يضع  أساس علاقتهما الخاصة بصدورهما (الولادة والانبثاق) بالنسبة لأساس الألوهة  الفريد. لهذا السبب كان الشرق دائماً يعارض عقيدة "الانبثاق من الابن"  والتي تبدو وأنها تعيق أحدية الأصل أي الآب (كون شخصه هو أساس وحدة الثالوث  ومصدر شخصي الابن والروح القدس): فإما يضطر المرء لتقويضة الوحدة وذلك  باعترافه بوجود مصدري للألوهة (الآب والابن)، وإما أن يعتبر الطبيعة  المشتركة هي مصدر الوحدة مما يعتم على أشخاص الثالوث ويحولهم إلى مجرد  علاقات ضمن وحدة الجوهر. بالنسبة للغرب، العلاقات نوّعت (شكّلت) الوحدة  الأساسية. بالنسبة للشرق، إن العلاقات تمثل بالوقت نفسه التنوع والوحدة،  لأنها تعود إلى الآب كمصدر لها والذي هو أساس الثالوث. النبرة الشخصانية  سدى الأرثوذكسية ولحمتها.


 إذاً بالنسبة للشرق يوجد إله واحد لأنه يوجد آب واحد. أما الأقانيم  والطبيعة المشتركة فهي مُعطاة في الوقت نفسه وبدون أسبقية أحدهما على الآخر[15].  فالآب مصدر كل اللاهوت في الثالوث، يُصدر الابن والروح القدس بمنحهما  طبيعته الواحدة، والتي تبقى فيهما طبيعة واحدة غير منقسمة وهي هي نفسها في  الآب والابن والروح القدس. بالنسبة للأرثوذكس، إن الاعتراف بوحدة الطبيعة  يعني الاعتراف بالآب كمصدر فريد للأشخاص التي تنال من الآب هذه الطبيعة  نفسها. يقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي: "برأيي، إن المرء يحرص على إلهٍ  واحد فقط بإرجاع الابن والروح إلى مصدرٍ وحيد، بدون تركيبهما أو خلطهما؛...  بالنسبة لنا يوجد إله واحد، لأن الألوهة واحدة، وكل ما يصدر منه إنما يشير  إلى الوحد، ولو أننا نؤمن بثلاثة أشخاص... إذاً، عندما ننظر إلى الألوهة،  أو إلى العلة الأولى، أو إلى الأوحد، هذا الذي ندركه هو واحد؛ ولكن عندما  ننظر إلى الأشخاص التي فيها تسكن الألوهة، وإلى تلك التي سرمداً وبمجدٍ  متساوٍ يكون كيانها من العلة الأولى، فإنه يوجد ثلاثة وهي ما نعبد"[16].  لا توجد وحدة في الطبيعة الواحدة نفسها في الثالوث فقط، ولكن توجد وحدة في  الأقانيم الثلاثة ذات الطبيعة الواحدة نفسها. يقول القديس غريغوريوس  اللاهوتي: "كل واحد مُعتبر بحد ذاته الله الكلي، كما هو الآب هكذا الابن،  كما هو الابن هكذا الروح القدس، لكن كل واحد يحتفظ بخصائصه؛ وإذا أُخذ  الثلاثة معاً فإنهم الله؛ كل (مُعتبر بحد نفسه) إلهاً بسبب الجوهر الواحد  المشترك، الثلاثة (مُعتبرون) الله بسبب الأحدية Monad". بحسب القديس  مكسيموس إن الله هو "أحديّة وثالوث". هذا لا يعني أن مجرد 1=3 و3=1.


 القديس يوحنا الدمشقي يقول: "نؤمن بآب واحد، مبدأ الجميع وعلتهم. لم  يلده أحدٌ، وهو وحده أيضاً غير معلولٍ ولا مولودٍ. صانع الكل وأبٌ بالطبيعة  للوحيد الجنس وحده، ابنه ربنا يسوع المسيح إلهنا ومخلصنا. وهو مصدر الروح  القدس. ونؤمن بابن الله الواحد والوحيد الجنس، ربنا يسوع المسيح، المولود  من الآب قبل كل الدهور". ويقول أيضاً: "أما الروح القدس فينبثق من الآب لا  بالولادة بل بالانبثاق". "وإذا قلنا بأن الآب مبدأ الابن وأعظم منه، فلسنا  نعني أنه يفوق الابن زمناً وطبيعةً،... ولا أنه يفوقه بشيء آخر سوى العلة،  أي أن الابن مولود من الآب، لا الآب من الابن، وأن الآب علّة الابن بحسب  الطبيعة". "وبالمثل نؤمن أيضاً بالروح القدس الواحد، الرب المحيي، المنبثق  من الآب والمستريح في الابن والمسجود له والممجد مع الآب والابن". "واعلم  أننا لا نقول بأن الآب من أحد، بل نقول إنه أبو ابنه، ولا نقول أن الابن  علّةً أو آب، بل نقول إنه من الآب وإنه ابن الآب. ونقول أيضاً إن الروح  القدس من الآب ونسميه روح الآب. ولا نقول إن الروح القدس من الابن، ونسميه  روح الابن".[17]


 بحسب القديس مكسيموس المعترف، إن الآب هو الذي يُميّز أقنومي الابن  والورح القدس "بحركة أبدية من المحبة". إنه يمنح طبيعته للابن وللروح القدس  على حد سواء، والتي تبقى فيهما واحدة غير منقسمة وغير موزعة.


 بالإصرار على أحدية الآب –المصدر الفريد للألوهة ومبدأ وحدة أقانيم  الثالوث- فإن اللاهوتيين الأرثوذكس كانوا يدافعون عن مفهوم الثالوث الذي  اعتبروه أكثر متانة وشخصانية وأقرب إلى اللاهوت الكتابي. فأشخاص الثالوث  تكشف بظهورها في الكتاب المقدس لاهوتاً أقرب إلى اللاهوت الثالوثي  الأرثوذكسي الشخصاني حيث فيه الأقانيم الثلاثة إله واحد (1 يو 5: 7)، رأسه  الآب وهو مصدر الابن بالولادة (عبر 1: 5) والروح القدس بالانبثاق (يو 15:  26). الآب يُدعى أعظم من الابن (يو 14: 28) وبالوقت نفسه هو والابن واحد  (يو 10: 30). فالابن خرج من الآب وإليه يعود (يو 16: 27-28). الآب أرسل  ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به (يو 3: 16). الآب، وباسم الابن (يو  14: 26) يرسل الروحق القدس بالانبثاق (يو 15: 26). الابن يرسل إلى المؤمنين  الروح القدس الصادر من الآب (يو 14: 16)، الآب والابن والروح القدس يظهرون  معاً عند معمودية الرب (متى 3: 16-17)، لكن الآب هو الذي يتكلم ويشهد  للابن ومنه ينزل الروح القدس ليستقر في الابن. الابن يشهد للآب ويأخذ مما  للآب. الروح القدس يعلّم تعليم الآب والابن ويشهد لهما.


 هكذا نرى أن اللاهوت الثالوثي الأرثوذكسي هو لاهوت شخصاني لا لاهوت  ماهية أو ماهيات. فنحن لا نعرف الله ولن نعرفه كجوهر، كماهية، أو طبيعة، لا  الآن ولا إلى أبد الآبدين؛ لا نحن ولا الملائكة. إلهنا إله شخصاني خلقنا  على صورته أشخاصاً لنقيم شركة معه.


 إن تكلم المرء عن الله في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي، فهو دائماً يتكلم عن إله  شخصاني، عن إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، أو إله بطرس يوحنا ويعقوب، عن  الثالوث القدوس؛ الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلى العكس، عندما تتصدّر  الطبيعة المشتركة المكانة الأولى في مفهومنا للعقيدة الثالوثية فإن حقيقة  الله الشخصانية في الثالوث تُحجب حتماً بمقدارٍ ما وتفسح المجال لفلسفة  معينة من الجوهر. لا يوجد مكان في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية للهوت الماهيات  الأفلاطونية أو الأرسطوية، أي الجوهر المجرّد. في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي  الجوهر موجود فعلياً في الأقانيم. لكننا لا نستطيع معرفة أو فهم أو إدراك  هذا الجوهر إلا عبر أشخاص الثالوث المجيدة وبمقدار ما يكشفه الله لنا.  اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي واقعي: الأقانيم هي الله الموجود في الواقع. والجوهر هو  مضمونها الموجود في الواقع، واقعها الحي. الله لم يكشف لنا ذاته في العهد  اتلقديم أو الجديد إلا كإله شخصاني، وليس كمجرد فكرة أو ماهية أو ألوهة  ضبابية. هدف الروحانية الأرثوذكسية، غبطة ملكوت السموات، هو ليس معاينة  الجوهر الذي لا يُعاين، بل قبل كل شيء، مشاركة في الحياة الإلهية للثالوث  القدوس؛ هو الحالة المتألِّهة لشركاء الطبيعة الإلهية (بتعبير بطرس  الرسول)، أي للقديسين أو للآلهة المخلوقة على صورة الله غير المخلوق،  والذين يملكون بالنعمة غير المخلوقة ما يملك الله بالطبيعة. الكنيسة نفسها  صورة الثالوث: كنيسة واحدة أفرادها عديدون. الشخص البشري صورة الثالوث  القدوس. علاقة المسيحيين ببعضهم بعضاً إن كملت صارت ثالوثية، فيصير  الكثيرون بالمحبة واحداً. يصير الرجل والمرأة واحداً، واحداً في اثنين. كل  عبادتنا ثالوثية: بالروح القدس ينطبع الابن الإلهي فينا. وبما أنه صورة  الآب فنرى صورة الآب فيه. الأرثوذكسية شخصانية ثالوثية. اليهودية ضيقة  مختنقة في مفهوم الإله الواحد البعيد المنال.


 لهذا فالثالوث القدوس هو، بالنسبة للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، الأساس الراسخ  لكل فكر ديني، لكل تقوى، لكل الحياة الروحية، لكل خبرة. فالثالوث (لا  الطبيعة الإلهية) هو من نتوق إلى معاينته في سعينا نحو الله.


 قد يوحي المفهوم الثالوثي الأرثوذكسي بأن الآب، كمصدر فريد أوحد  للألوهة، نوعاً ما من الأسبقية والتفوق والأولوية. القديس غريغوريوس  اللاهوتي سبق ورأى هذه الصعوبة فقال: "أودّ أن أدعو الآب الأعظم، إذ منه  تنبع (تفيض) مساواة المتساويين وكيانها... لكني أخشى استعمال كلمة مصدر،  لئلا أجعله مصدر الأدنى، وبالتالي أُهينه بأسبقيات الكرامة، لأن إحدار مَن  هما منه ليس مجداً للمصدر"[18].


 هكذا، في صياغة عقيدة الثالوث القدوس، فإن الصفة التنزيهية (السلبية)  للفكر الآبائي الأرثوذكسي كانت قادرة على حفظ المساواة العجيبة بين  الأقانيم مع التمييز بين الطبيعة والأقانيم في الوقت نفسه. وبكلمات القديس  مكسيموس: "الله هو أحدية Monad وثالوث في الوقت نفسه".


*اللاهوت الكاثوليكي:*



 إن الابن الكلمة والروح القدس هما شعاعان صادران من الشمس الواحدة، من  الآب، بدون انفصال ومع ذلك متميّزان كشخصين صادرين من الآب نفسه. الصيغة  اللاتينية تُدخل هنا علاقة منشأ جديدة، جاعلة الروح القدس منبثقاً من الآب  ومن الابن، وبدلاً من أن يكون لدينا أُحدية الآب، أي شخصه الذي هو مصدر  الله الواحد ومصدر الثالوث، يصير لدينا مفهوم آخر، هو مفهوم الجوهر الواحد  الذي فيه تتدخل العلاقات لتوطِّد تميّز الأشخاص، والذي فيه (في هذا  المفهوم) فإن أقنوم الروح القدس لا يكون أكثر من مجرد علاقة تبادلية بين  الآب والابن. المفهوم الغربي للثالوث يضع الطبيعة الجامعة لله فوق  الأقانيم، مما يُضعف من الأقانيم ويخلط شخصي الآب والابن ويجعل الروح القدس  مجرد علاقة أو صلة وصل بين الاثنين.


*انبثاق الروح القدس*



 مسألة انبثاق الروح القدس هي أهم مسألة لاهوتية تُفرِّق بين الشرق والغرب، بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك، بين اليونان واللاتين.


 يتفق الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك في أنه يوجد نوع من الغموض بخصوص الشخص  الثالث من الأقانيم. تعبيرا "آب" و"ابن" يُشيران بكل وضوح إلى تميّز شخصي،  ولا يمكن استبدالهما، ولا يشيران إلى الطبيعة الإلهية المشتركة الواحدة  التي للثالوث. أما تعبير "الروح القدس" فلا يشير بالضرورة إلى شخص مميّز  معيّن، بل قد يشيبر إلى الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة التي هي طبيعة روحية  وقدوسة. وبالفعل، فنحن نقول بصورة عامة: "الله روح" ونقول "الله قدوس"،  مشيرين إلى الطبيعة المشتركة وإلى كل واحد من الثالوث القدوس على حدة. لهذا  فتعبير "الروح القدس" يمكن أن ينطبق لا على تميّز شخصي فقط (أي لا على  أقنوم مُعين)، بل على الطبيعة المشتركة للأقانيم الثلاثة أيضاً. بهذا  المعنى، توما الأكويني على حق في قوله بأن الشخص الثالث من الثالوث ليس له  اسم خاص به وإن اسم "الروح القدس" قد أُعطي له على أساس استعمال كتابي.


 نواجه الصعوبة نفسها عندما نحاول تعريف وتحديد مصدر الروح القدس،  مقارنين "الولادة" بـ "الانبثاق". وحتى تعبير "الانبثاق"ىلا يمكن أن يُعتبر  بحد ذاته تعبيراً يصف الروح القدس حصراً. إنه تعبير عام غير شخصاني. لهذا  فتعبير "الانبثاق" لا يعطي مفهوماً خاصاً دقيقاً مثل تعبير "الولادة".  فتعبير "الولادة" يحافظ على الصفة السرية للأبوة والبنوّة الإلهيتين، ويصف  بالوقت نفسه علاقة محددة ما بين شخصي الآب والابن. لكن ليست هذه هي حالة  "الانبثاق"، وهو تعبير غير محدَّد عن شخص الروح القدس الغامض بالنسبة لنا،  والذي مصدره الأقنومي مقدَّم لنا بصورة سلبية (تنزيهية): إنه ليسى الولادة،  وليس هو نفسه مصدر أقنوم الابن.


 في القرن التاسع مسألة الروح القدس بين اللاتين والأرثوذكس أثارت مسألة  الثالوث بالعلاقة مع أقنوم الروح القدس. فاللاتين جاهدوا لتأسيس تنوع شخصي  على أساس تعبير homoousious بادئين من هوية الطبيعة. أما اليونان، وهم أكثر  وعياً للتضاد الثالوثي بين الجوهر (ousia) والأقنوم (Hypostasis)، وآخذين  بعين الاعتبار الجوهر المشترك، فقد أكدوا على أحدية Monarchy  [19] الآب، كضمانة ضد كل أشاكال السابليانية الجديدة كما أشرنا سابقاً.


*الانبثاق: اللاهوت اللاتيني:*



 إذا بدءنا من حقيقة أن الصفة الأقنومية للروح القدس تبقى غير معرّفة  و"مستورة"، فإن اللاهوت اللاتيني يسعى إلى رسم استنتاج إيجابي لنمط مصدر  الروح القدس. وبما أن تعبير "الروح القدس" هو، بمعنى ما، مشترك بين الآب  والابن (كلاهما روحٍ وقدوسٍ)، فإن تعبير "الروح القدس" يجب أن يشير إلى شخص  يتعلق بالآب والابن معاً بما لديهما من شيء مشترك. حتى لو كان موضوع بحثنا  هنا هو الانبثاق، الذي يعالج نمط مصدر الشخص الثالث، فإن تعبير "الانبثاق"  –والذي بحد ذاته لا يدل على نمط مصدر متميّز عن الولادة- يجب أن يشير إلى  علاقة مع الآب ومع الابن معاً، ليخدم اساساً لشخص ثالث، متميز عن الشخصين  الأولين. بما أن "علاقة التضاد" يمكن لها أن تتوطد فقط بين طرفين، فيجب على  الروح القدس أن ينبثق من الآب والابن، بمقدار ما يمثلان وحدة. هذا هو معنى  الصيغة اللاتينية التي بحسبها قيل إن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن  كما من مبدأ واحد.


 لا يمكن للمرء أن ينكر منطق هذا النمط من التفكير، والذي يسعى إلى تنوعٍ  أقنومي على مبدأ علاقات التضاد بحسب تعبير لوسكي. هذا الأساس الثالوثي،  الذي صاغه توما الأكويني، يصير لا مفر منه في اللحظة التي يتم بها الاعتراف  بعقيدة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن كمصدر واحد. هذه العقيدة تفترض  ما يلي:




1.علاقات التضاد بين الأقانيم هي أساس هذه الأقانيم  [20] والتي تعرّف نفسها بتضادها المتبادل، الأول تجاه الثاني، والأول والثاني تجاه الثالث؛
2.إن شخصين يمثلان وحدة غير شخصانية، في أنهما يفسحان المجال لبزوغ علاقة تضاد أُخرى؛
3.إن مصدر أشخاص الثالوث القدوس بشكل عام هو بالتالي غير شخصاني، إذ له  أساسه الحقيقي في الجوهر الواحد. إن السمة العامة للاهوت الثالوث الغربي  هذا هي أسبقية وحدة الطبيعة على الثالوث الشخصاني، أو أولوية وجودية  (أونتولوجية) للجوهر على الأقانيم


*التوازن بين الأقانيم والجوهر في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي:*



 إذا كان التنوع الشخصي في الله يمثل حقيقة أولوية لا يجب استنباطها من  أي مبدأ آخر ولا هي مؤسسة على أية فكرة أُخرى، فهذا لا يعني بأن التطابق  الجوهري للأقانيم الثلاثة هو وجودياً (أنتولوجياً) أدنى من تنوعهم  الأقنومي. فاللاهوت الثالوثي الأرثوذكسي ليس ردة فعل على عقيدة "الانبثاق  من الابن"؛ إنه لا يسير نحو التطرف الأقصى المعاكس (كأن يبلغ مثلاً في  التنوع الأقنومي على حساب الوحدة في الجوهر). فكما قلنا إن علاقات المصدر[21]  تدل على التنوع الشخصي للثلاثة، لكنها تدل أيضاً على التطابق الجوهري (في  الجوهر). فالابن والروح القدس يُميَّزان عن الآب، لكننا نعبد الأشخاص  الثلاثة؛ هما واحد معه، ونعترف بجوهرهم المشترك. هكذا فإن أحدية الآب تحافظ  على التوازن التام بين الطبيعة والأشخاص، بدون الانحياز نحو أحد الطرفين.  فلا يوجد جوهر غير شخصاني ولا أشخاص بدون جوهر واحد مشترك لهم. الطبيعة  الواحدة والأقانيم الثلاثة تُقدَّم لفهمنا في الوقت نفسه، بدون أسبقية  أحدهما على الآخر. إن أصل الأقانيم ليس أصلاً غير شخصاني، لأنه يعاد إلى  شخص الآب؛ لكن ليس من الممكن التفكير بمعزل عن ملكيتهم المشتركة للجوهر  الواحد نفسه. وإلا لكان لدينا ثلاثة أفراد إلهية، ثلاثة آلهة مرتطبة ببعضها  بعضاً بفكرة مجردة من الألوهة[22].  ومن جهة أُخرى، بما أن وحدة الجوهر هي التطابق (المساواة) غير الأقنومي  للثلاثة، في أنهم يملكون جوهراً مشتركاً، هكذا فإن وحدة الأقانيم الثلاثة  لا يمكن تصوّرها بمعزل عن أحديّة الآب، الذي هو أساس الملكية المشتركة  لجوهر واحد بعينه. لكننا نتعامل مع جوهر بسيط متميّز بعلاقات.


 نقطة الضعف في اللاهوت الغربي هي القول إنّ الأقانيم هي تميّزات ضمن  الجوهر. فالجوهر واحد للثلاثة يملكه بتمامه كل من الأقانيم دون انقسام  بينهم. فكيف تكون الأقانيم تميّزات في الجوهر والجوهر مملوك برمته لكل منهم  وللثلاثة؟ الجوهر لهم فلا يمكن أن يكون مصدر وجودهم. هو موجود فيهم. لا  يمكن تمييع الأقانيم في الجوهر لجعله مصدرهم. الآب مصدر الابن والروح  القدس. من جهة أُخرى، لماذا كل هذا التحايل على الآية 15: 26 من يوحنا[23]؟  في أشعيا 48: 16 الروح أرسل الابن. في الإنجيل الآب أرسل الابن والابن  أرسل الروح. فمعنى كلمة أرسل مختلف إذاً عن معنى كلمة "انبثق". دبجت  الكثلكة مكتبات للدفاع عن رأيهما بينما نص يوحنا (15: 26) واضح[24].


 في الدفاع عن الانبثاق الأقنومي للروح القدس من الآب وحده فإن  الأرثوذكسية تعترف بإيمانها بالثالوث البسيط، بينما تشير علاقات المصدر إلى  التنوّع المطلق للثلاثة، وبالوقت نفسه إلى وحدتهم كما هو ممثلٌ بالآب،  الذي ليس هو أحديّة فقط –في أنه الآب- ولكن بكونه أيضاً مصدر الوحدة  الثالوثية. هذا يعني أنه إذا كان الله إله الوحي الحي وليس جوهر الفلاسفة  البسيط، فإنه فقط عندئذ يمكن أن يكون الله الثالوث القدوس. هذه حقيقة  أولوية لا يمكن لها أن تكون مبنية على أية حدثية من التفكير مهما تكن. كل  أنواع المنطق والتفكير تبرهن على أنها خلفية أو أدنى بالنسبة للثالوث أساس  كل الكيان وكل المعرفة.


*الانبثاق الأزلي والتدبير الزمني للروح:*



 بسبب هذا الإصرار على البساطة الإلهية، نادراً ما ميّز اللاهوتيون  اللاتين بين الانبثاق الأزلي الوجودي (الانتولوجي) للروح القدس من الآب  وبين ظهوره الزمني (التدبيري) بواسطة الابن. المدافعون عن الانبثاق من  االابن يقتبسون آيات مثل يوحنا 20: 22 (ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم: اقبلوا  الروح القدس). ويقولون إن هذا هو برهان على أن الروح قد انبثق أزلياً من  الابن ومن الآب أيضاً. لكن اللاهوتيون الأرثوذكس أشاروا إلى أنه في الإنجيل  نفسه فإن المسيح نفسه يميّز بين مهمة الروح الزمنية وبين انبثاقه الأزلي:  "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق، الذي من عند  الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي" (يو 15: 26).


 لم ينكر الأرثوذكس قط أن الابن قد أرسل الروح إلى العالم أو أن الروح  ينبثق بفضل الابن (بالإشارة إلى مهمته الزمنية). لكن المدافعون عن الانبثاق  من الابن قد خلطوا بين المهمة الزمنية للروح وانبثاقه الأزلي. اللاهوتيون  الغربيون مغرمون بالاقبتاس من أوغسطينوس لدعم موقفهم. فأوغسطينوس استعمل  الآية 20: 22 من يوحنا للقول بالانبثاق المزدوج للروح القدس من الآب  والابن. أحياناً يقول إن الروح القدس ينبثق منهما "كما من مصدر وحيد"[25].  هذا التعليم الخالف صراحة لتعليم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية دفع بالكثيرين من  الأرثوذكس –من بينهم القديس مرقس الأفسسي- إلى اعتبار أن هذا التعليم  مُدخَل على كتابات أوغسطينوس من قبل كتبة لاحقين. وفي الواقع، إن الكثير من  الكتابات الآبائية تعرضت للتحوير عند نسخها أو ترجمتها في أوروبا العصور  الوسطى عن جهلٍ أو عمداً، وكانت عبارة "والابن" filoque تُزاد. أدّى هذا  إلى تضليل الكثير من اللاهوتيين الغربيين الذين اعتمدوا هذه الكتابات في  دفاعهم عن هذه العقيدة من أمثال توما الأكويني في كتابه "ضد أخطاء  اليونانيين". كشف هذه التحويرات وجمعها في كتاب واحد لوثري غيور من القرن  السابع عشر (اسمه Adam Zernikaw)، اهتدى إلى الأرثوذكسية بعد أن أمضى سنوات  باحثاً في مكتبات أوروبا في الكتابات الآبائية الأصلية، مقارناً إياها مع  المخطوطات المعاصرة، كاشفاً كل التحويرات التي تعرّضت لها والمختصة بانبثاق  الروح القدس. نُذر آدم راهباً أرثوذكسياً في موسكو وقبل وفاته وضع هذا  الكتاب عن انبثاق الابن[26].


*نتائج عقيدة "الانبثاق من الآب والابن":*



*1- الروح القدس غير مساوٍ للآب والابن (عدم مساواة)*



 من المهم معرفة أن الأرثوذكس لم يرفضوا عبارة "والابن" لأنهم رفضوا سلطة البابا المزعومة على دستور الإيمان[27].  فبينما لعب سلطان البابا المزعوم دوراً في المسألة، إلا أنه لم يكن السبب  الرئيسي. لقد رفض الأرثوذكس هذا التغيير في دستور الإيمان لأن عبارة  "والابن" كانت هرطوقية.
 المجمع الثاني في ليون (العام 1274)، والذي يعتبره الكاثوليك المجمع المسكوني الرابع عشر، يُعرِّف "والابن" كما يلي:
 "نعترف بإيمان وإخلاص بأن الروح القدس ينبثق أزلياً من الآب والابن، ليس كما من مبدأين، بل كما من مبدأ واحد"[28].  عقيدة "والابن" تم إعادة التأكيد عليها في مجمع فلورنس (1483). هكذا أعلنت  الكنيسة الكاثوليكية رسمياً أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن كما من  مصدر واحد ab utroque.


 بحسب اللاتين فإن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن. إن عزو خصائص  كالولادة والانبثاق يجب أن يكون إما للطبيعة الإلهية، التي هي مشتركة بين  الأشخاص (الأقانيم) الثلاثة، أو لأحد الأشخاص. لكن من غير المعقول أن تُعزى  صفة معينة إلى شخصين من الأقانيم الثلاثة ولا تُعزى إلى الثالث، وإلا  سيوجد عدم مساواة بينهم. هذا يعني أن صفة "إصدار" الروح القدس يجب أن تنتمي  إما إلى الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة أو إلى شخص واحد من الثالوث. لكن لا  يمكنها أن تنتمي إلى شخصين إلا إذا كان الشخص الثالث غير مساوٍ لهما. فإذا  كانت صفة إصدار الروح القدس خاصة بشخصيّ الآب والابن حصراً، فهذا يعني أن  شخص الروح القدس أدنى منهما. هذا ما ذكره أول دحض منهجي أرثوذكسي لهذه  العقيدة والذي كتبه القديس فوتيوس الكبير، بطريرك القسطنطينية خلال القرن  التاسع كما ورد في كتابه Mystagogy.


 فهما أدرت الموقف يكون الروح القدس أدنى من أقنوم إلهي كامل. فإذا أكد  المرء أن الولادة والانبثاق هما صادران عن الطبيعة، عندئذ يجب أن يؤكد  المرء أنهما ناجمان عن كل الأقانيم الإلهية[29]  (لأن للأقانيم الثلاثة الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة نفسها). هكذا تقوم  الأقانيم جميعاً بالولادة والانبثاق، كل واحد من الأقنومين الآخرين. أيضاً،  إذا كان الروح القدس مماثلاً في الجوهر للآب والابن، فإنه يجب بالضرورة أن  يُنتج شخصاً آخر (أو يُنتج الآب والابن).


 "إذا كان الابن مولوداً من الآب والروح القدس ينبثق من الابن، فبأي منطق  لا تمنح الروح الذي يوجد في الجوهر المماثل نفسه، كرامة انبثاق آخر منه في  الوقت نفسه؟ وإلا فإنك تحط من قدره وهو الذي يستحق كرامة مساوية"[30].


 من جهة أُخرى، إن كان الانبثاق هو خاصية للشخص، وليس للطبيعة، فكيف يمكن  عندها أن يشرح المرء أن اثنين فقط من الأقانيم (الآب والابن) يشاركان  الخاصية نفسها؟ هل يحتاج الآب إلى الابن لإنتاج الروح؟


 لكن الجوهر ليس هو علّة (سبب) الكلمة؛ إن الآب هو العلّة الشخصية لشخص  الكلمة. لكن إذا كان الابن هو أيضاً علّة الروح كما تؤكد هذه العقيدة غير  الصالحة، عندئذ فإن الصفة الشخصية للآب هي موزّعة على الابن. وبالنهاية  فإنك مجبر على قول هذا، أو أن تقول إن الابن يكمّل شخص الآب، وأن الآبن  يتخذ دور الابن ولقبه. إن إنقاص سرّ الثالوث الهائل إلى مجرد ثنائي (زوج)  لهو الأمر نفسه[31].


 يجب أن نلاحظ أن أحد أسباب إدخال عبارة "والابن" كان لمحاربة هرطقة  آريوس. فمعظم القبائل البربرية قد قبلت الآريوسية. ورغم أنها تحوّلت في  النهاية إلى الكثلكة، فإن الآريوسية صارت تتغلغل في الغرب عبر هيئات  متنوعة. كانت اسبانيا إحدى بقع الهرطقات الساخنة. فاللاهوتيون، مثل  Paulinus of Aquileia، استعملوا عبارة "والابن" ضد الذي حاجّوا بأن ناسوت  المسيح قد تم "تبنّيه"، مؤكدين بالتالي على المساواة الكاملة للابن مع  الآب.


 للوهلة الأولى، تبدو المحاجّة منطقية. فإذا كان المسيح إلهاً كاملاً مثل  أبيه، إذاً يجب على الروح القدس أن ينبثق منه ومن الآب أيضاً. بينما يبدوا  هذا أنه قد "يساعد" على التأكيد على ألوهية الابن الكاملة، فإنه يترك  الروح القدس خارجاً في العراء. فإذا كان الابن يحتاج إلى إنتاج الروح (مع  الآب) لكي يكون مساوياً للآب، عندئذ يحتاج الروح أيضاً أن يُنتج شخصاً لكي  يكون مساوياً للآب والابن! لهذا لا توجد طريقة للتأكيد على عبارة "والابن"  بدون الحطّ من الروح القدس.


 أيضاً، إذا كان الابن مولوداً من الآب، والروح (بحسب هذه البدعة) ينبثق  من الآب والابن، عندئذ للسبب نفسه يجب على شخص آخر أن ينبثق من الروح،  وهكذا لا يكون لدينا ثلاثة بل أربعة أشخاص! وإذا كان الانبثاق الرابع  ممكناً، عندئذ فإن انبثاقاً آخر ممكناً من ذلك، وهكذا دواليك إلى عدد غير  محدود من الانبثاقات والأشخاص، حتى يتحول هذا التعليم في النهاية إلى تعدد  يوناني للآلهة[32].


 لكن تعليم "والابن" لم يُستنبط لمحاربة الآريوسية، لأنه كان موجوداً  بشكل ما منذ القرن الخامس على الأقل. وقبوله من قبل اللاهوتيين الناطقين  باللاتينية لم يكن نتيجة لضرورته اللاهوتية (في محاربة الآريوسية)، بل  نتيجة لسلطة أغسطينوس في اللاهوت اللاتيني وللطريقة اللاهوتية التي ستصير  العملة الشائعة للمسيحية الغربية. يقول Pelikan[33]:


 "إن أكثر الأمثلة البارزة والمميتة مسكونياً لسلطة أوغسطينوس في اللاهوت  الثالوثي اللاتيني كانت الطريقة الآلية تقريباً التي بها قبل اللاهوتيون  الغربيون فكرة الانبثاق من الابن"[34].


*2- الأشخاص (الأقانيم) هي العلاقات التي تُميّزها:*



 كما وجدنا، رأى تراثنا الأرثوذكسي في صيغة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب  والابن ميلاً للتأكيد على وحدة الطبيعة على حساب إضعاف التميّز الحقيقي بين  الأشخاص وجعله نسبياً، وعلى حساب الطعن بمفهوم الأقنوم. وبالفعل، فبحسب  الفكر الغربي، إن الآب والابن يسببان انبثاق الروح القدس، بمقدار ما  يُمثلان الطبيعة الواحدة؛ بينما الروح القدس، والذي بالنسبة للاهوت الغربي،  يصير "الرباط بين الآب والابن"، فإنما يمثل وحدة طبيعية بين الآب والابن.  وبحسب أوغسطينوس والأكويني فإن البنوّة والابن هما الأمر الواحد نفسه:  فالابن هو علاقة مع واحد هو الآب، والروح القدس هو علاقة مع اثنين هما الآب  والابن. وبما أن الأقانيم (أو الأشخاص) ما هي إلا مجرّد علاقات ضمن  الألوهة، فإن الروح القدس يجب أن ينبثق من الآب والابن لكي يكون متميّزاً  عن الابن.


 إن الخصائص الأقنومية (الأبوة، الولادة، الانبثاق) تُبتلع تقريباً في  الطبيعة أو الجوهر. وهكذا، فبدلاً من كون العلاقات خصائص للأقانيم، تصير  متساوية ومتطابقة معهم. كما كتب توما الأكويني (الشخص هو العلاقة)، هو  علاقة داخلية للجوهر الذي ينوّعه. هكذا فاللاتين يفكّرون في الشخصانية كنمط  للطبيعة، بينما اليونان يفكّرون في الطبيعة كمحتوى للشخص.


 الاقتراب الغربي من الطبيعة والشخص هو اقتراب خاطئ. فطبيعة أي كائن  –مخلوقاً أو غير مخلوق- لا يمكن أن توجد خارج الشخص. فالشخص هو الحاوي  والطبيعة هي المحتوى. لا توجد الطبيعة كطبيعة مجرّدة أو "هيولية" بدون شخص  يحويها ويقدّمها إلى الآخر. فكما أنه لا يمكننا أن نعرف طبيعة بشرة مجردة  هكذا لا يمكننا أن نعرف طبيعة إلهية مجرّدة. الطبيعة البشرية تُقدرم ذاتها  لي من خلال الشخص الذي يحويها: بطرس، بولس، يوحنا، إلخ. هكذا الطبيعة  الإلهية توجد في أشخاص الآب والابن والروح القدس وتجعل ذاتها معروفة، بحدود  إمكانياتنا كبشر، من خلال أشخاص الثالوث المجيد. فعندما يقول توما  الأكويني إن الشخص علاقة، ينسف هذا مفهوم الشخص ومعناه ويذوّب أونتولوجيته  (وجوديته) لأن "العلاقة" لا تملك كياناً وجودياً خاصاً بها. أيضاً، عندما  يقول اللاهوت اللاتيني إن الشخصانية نمط للطبيعة، يفضي هذا إلى النتيجة  نفسها، لأن لاهوتاً كهذا يطعن في لاهوت الثالوث ويطيح به تماماً. فاللاهوت  الغربي يرى طبيعة إلهية مجردة أولاً. بعد هذا يضيف على هذه الطبيعة علاقات  تأخذ أسماء وصفات شخصية هي الآب والابن والروح القدس. لهذا في هذه الطبيعة  الإلهية كل شيء مشترك بين هذه الثلاثة بدون أن يكون لأي منها خصائص شخصانية  تميّز الآب عن الابن عن الروح القدس. هذا يشبه تماماً هرطقة سابيليوس إن  لم يكن أخطر منها، سواء قصد ذلك اللاتين أم لا.


 في القرن الرابع عشر قام هدوئي أرثوذكسي ولاهوتي كبير وهو Gallistos  Angelikoudis بكتابة شرح لأعمال الأكويني، يرى فيها إن الأكويني زاد على  هرطقة سابيليوس شيئاً أخطر وهو تحليلات الأكويني العقلية التي أضافها على  الحياة الداخلية للجوهر الإلهي والتي، بحسب آباء الكنيسة، غير مدركة أو  معروفة لأي مخلوق. سبب ضلالات الأكويني هو أنه بدأ من العالم المحسوس  ونتيجة تحليلاته الفلسفية وتأملاته العقلية حاول الوصول إلى الجوهر الإلهي  بأن طبّق نواميس العالم المخلوق على الجوهر الإلهي غير المخلوق. وبدلاً من  أن ينال الإنسان الوحي الإلهي الذي يُلهمه لمعرفة الله، وبدلاً من الروح  القدس الذي علّم الآباء وأرشد المجامع المسكونية، استعمل الأكويني  الإمكانيات العقلية البشرية للوصول إلى جوهر إلهي مجرّد، إلى إله لا يتصل  بالإنسان بقوى إلهية غير مخلوقة.


 من هنا نفهم علاقة هذا اللاهوت الثالوثي الغربي بعقيدة النعمة المخلوقة  لدى الغرب. فهذا الإلهي المجرّد يحتاج إلى خلق "وسائط" هي نعمته لكي يتصل  به الإنسان.


*3- الأشخاص (الأقانيم) تصير مجرد علاقات تضاد (تعارض) في اللاهوت الغربي:*



 يرفض اللاهوت الأرثوذكس، من جهة أُخرى، أن يعترف بعلاقة مصدر تصنع الروح  القدس في تعارض مع الآب والابن، ومأخوذة كمبدأ وحيد. او تمّ الاعتراف بأن  علاقات التضاد بين الأقانيم هي أساسها (كما في اللاهوت الغربي)، فإن التنوع  الشخصاني في الثالوث سيصير نسبياً: بمقدار ما الروح هو أقنوم واحد، فالروح  القدس يمثل وحدة الاثنين في طبيعتهما المتماثلة (وبالتالي يضيع تمايزه  الاقنومي وهويته الأقنومية). لهذا يرى اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي استحالة منطقية  لأي علاقات تضاد بين الأطراف الثلاثة. بالحقيقة، إن التمايز المطلق[35]  للثلاثة لا يمكن أن يُبنى على علاقات من التضاد بدون الاعتراف ضمناً أو  علناً بأولوية الجوره على الأقانيم، وبدون خلط الأقانيم الثلاثة بطريقة أو  بأُخرى مع الجوهر. هذا يفترض أساساً نسبياً (وبالتالي ثانوياً) للتنوع  الشخصاني بالمقارنة مع التطابق في الطبيعة. لكن هذا بالضبط ما لا يمكن  للاهوت الأرثوذكسي أن يعترف به.


 الأرثوذكس أكّدوا بأن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب وحده. هذه الصيغة تمثّل  بنبرتها العقائدية تأكيداً بسيطاً جداً للتعليم التقليدي عن "أصل الآب"،  المصدر الفريد للأقانيم الإلهية. يمكن الاعتراض بأن هذه الصيغة لانبثاق  الروح القدس من الآب وحده لا تفسح المجال لأي علاقة تضاد بين الشخص الثاني  والشخص الثالث من الثالوث القدوس. لكن مبدأ علاقات التضاد بالذات هو غير  مقبول للاهوت الثالوثي الأرثوذكسي: لأن تعبير "علاقات المصدر" ذات معنى  مختلف في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي عنها بين المدافعين عن الانبثاق من الآب  والابن.


 عندما يقول اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي إن الانبثاق الأزلي للروح القدس من الآب  هو متميّز بصورة غير موصوفة عن الولادة الأزلية للابن المولود من الآب،  فإنه لا توجد محاولة لتأسيس علاقة تضاد بين الابن والروح القدس. ليس هذا  فقط لأن الانبثاق هو غير موصوف (فالولادة أيضاً غير موصوفة)، بل أيضاً لأن  علاقات المصدر في الثالوث –البنوة والانبثاق- لا يمكن أن تُعتبر كأساس  للأقانيم، بحيث تقرّر تنوّعها المطلق. فالأقنوم يأتي أولاً ووجوديته  (أونتولوجيته) مستقلة عن أية علاقة له (سواء علاقة مصدره أو سواها). عندما  نقول بأن انبثاق الروح القدس هو علاقة تختلف بصورة مطلقة عن ولادة الابن،  فإننا نشير إلى الاختلاف بينهما بالنسبة لنمط علاقة كل منهما مع ذلك المصدر  الجامع (المشترك ألا وهو الآب) لكي نؤكد بأن جامعية (وحدة) المصدر لا  تؤثّر بأي شكل من الأشكال على التنوع المطلق بين الابن والروح.


 يمكن القول هنا بأن العلاقات بين أشخاص الثالوث تخدم فقط لتعبّر عن  التنوّع الأقنومي لأشخاص الثالوث؛ فهي ليست أساس الثالوث. إن التنوع المطلق  للأقانيم الثلاثة هو الذي يقرّر علاقاتهم المختلفة الواحد بالآخر، وليس  العكس بالعكس. هنا من المستحيل أن نعرّف وجوداً شخصانياً في اختلافه المطلق  الواحد عن الآخر، لهذا لا بد من تبني مقاربة سلبية (تنزيهية) لفهم سرّ  الثالوث المجيد وللإعلان بأن الآب –الذي بدون بداية- هو ليس الابن أو الروح  القدس، وبأن الابن المولود هو ليس الروح القدس ولا الآب، وبأن الروح القدس  "المنبثق من الآب" هو ليس الآب ولا الابن[36].  هنا لا يمكننا أن نتكلم عن علاقات تضاد بل فقط عن علاقات تنوّع. عندما  يعرّف اللاهوت الغربي الأقانيم الإلهية بعلاقات تضاد فيما بينها فإنه يتبنى  المقاربة الإيجابية لسرّ الثالوث. هذه المقاربة تثبّط الصفة الطلقة  للتنوّع الشخصاني للأقانيم وتجعل الثالوث نسبياً وبمعنى ما تنزع شخصانيته[37].
 المقاربة الإيجابية التي تطرحها عقيدة "الانبثاق من الابن" تُدخل نوعاً  من النسبية في عقيدة الثالوث، لأن هذه الطريقة تجعل التضاد الأساسي بين  الجوهر والأقانيم أمراً نسبياً، لأن مفهوم الأقنوم صار مفهوماً نسبياً في  هذه الطريقة. وكما ذكرنا في الحاشية السابقة، إن فهمنا لله بالطريقة  الإيجابية هو فهم محدود جداً وتدخل فيه الملكات العقلية والمحاجّات  الفلسفية. هذا ما حدث للاهوت الغربي عندما بدأ بالعقل (على الطريقة  الأرسطوية) لفهم طبيعة إلهية مجرّدة، ومن ثم أضاف على هذه الطبيعة أقانيم  إلهية عرّفهم بعلاقات مصدرها وبعلاقات التضاد فيما بنيها. هذه الطريقة تعطي  المرء الانطباع بأن قمم اللاهوت قد هُجرت لكي تنزل إلى مستوى الفلسفة  الدينية. من جهة أُخرى، إن المقاربة السلبية، والتي تضعنا وجهاً لوجه مع  التضاد المبدئي للتطابق الملطق ومع التنوع المطلق في الله، لا تسعى أن تحجب  هذا التضاد بل أن تعبر عنه بصورة أكثر ملائمة، بحيث يجعلنا سر الثالوث  نتجاوز النمط الفلسفي للتفكير ويحرّرنا من محدوديتنا العقلية البشرية  بتغيير وسائل فهمنا وباستلهام الوحي الإلهي بالروح القدس الذي يعلّمنا  أسرار الله بمقدار ما نستطيع كبشر. فالإيمان في المقاربة الأولى  (الإيجابية) هو الذي يطلب فهماً لكي ينقل الوحي إلى مستوى الفلسفة. أما في  المقاربة الأخيرة (النزيهية أو السلبية) فإن الفهم هو الذي يطلب حقائق  الإيمان، لكي يتقدّس بالصيرورة أكثر انفتاحاً على حقائق الوحي. هكذا، في  صياغة عقيدة الثالوث، فإن الصفة التنزيهية (السلبية) للفكر الآبائي  الأرثوذكسي كانت قادرة على حفظ المساواة العجيبة بين الأقانيم مع التمييز  بين الطبيعة والأقانيم في الوقت نفسه. وبما أن عقيدة الثالوث هي حجر  الزاوية في الفكر اللاهوتي كله وتنتمي إلى عالم يدعوه آباء تراثنا "اللاهوت  Theologia" بالخاصة، فمن المفهوم بأن أي انحراف عن اللاهوت الثالوثي  الشخصاني الأرثوذكسي يمثّل أهمية حاسمة. فالفرق بين مفهومي الثالوث بين  الشرق والغرب يقرّر السمة الكاملة للفكر اللاهوتي في كلتا الجهتين وما ينجم  عن ذلك الفرق من نتائج على مستوى الخلاص.


*4- الروح القدس هو "رباط المحبة" بين الآب والابن:*



 بحسب أوغسطينوس وتوما الأكويني يُعرّف الروح القدس بأنه "المحبة  المشتركة" بين الآب والابن، وهو رباط الوحدة بينهما. هذا التعليم يطابق  أقنوم الروح القدس بالمحبة الإلهية. فالروح القدس هو المحبة.


 لكن المحبة الإلهية لدى آباء الكنيسة هي قوى إلهية غير مخلوقة مشتركة  بين الأقانيم الثلاثة. لذا فهذا التعليم مرفوض قطعاً لأنه يخلط بين الأقنوم  والمحبة، بين كيان شخصي حاوٍ لطبيعة إلهية، وبين قوة إلهية غير مخلوقة.  فالقول إن الروح القدس هو محبة يعني تحويل أقنوم الروح القدس إلى قوة بها  يحب الآب والابن بعضهما بعضاً. هذا يفضي إلى تشويش مطلق بين أقانيم الثالوث  القدوس لأنه لا يعد لأقنوم الروح القدس فيه وجود شخصاني مستقل، بل يصير  قوة غير شخصانية مشتركة بين الآب والابن.
 أيضاً تحويل الروح القدس إلى مجرّد محبةو بين الآب والابن يجعل الروح  أساس الثالوث، بينما أساس الثالوث وأصله في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي الآبائي هو  الآب.


 قد لا يرى البعض أي خطأ في القول بأن الروح القدس هو المحبة المتبادلة  بين الآب والابن. اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي يقبل هذا القول فقط إذا أرفقناه  بالقول إن الابن أيضاً هو المحبة المتبادلة بين الآب والروح القدس وإن الآب  هو المحبة المتبادلة بين الابن والروح القدس. فالمحبة الإلهية كما قلنا  مشتركة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة. لكن ليس هذا ما عناه أوغسطينوس (أو كتاباته)  وتوما الأكويني. لهذا رفضت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية هذا التعليم في مجمع  القسطنطينية العام 1722 والذي أكّد بصراحة أن المحبة مشتركة بين الأقانيم  الثلاثة للثالوث القدوس وأن هذه المحبة ليست على الإطلاق خاصية للروح القدس  حصراً. يقول البطريرك جناديوس سكولاريوس Gennadios Scholarios: "أين كتب  بوضوح في الأسفار الإلهية بأن الروح القدس هو المحبة المتبادلة بين الآب  والابن؟ في أي كنزٍ دفين مخبوءة هذه العقيدة؟ وكيف أفلتت من بقية الآباء  الذين، مع ذلك، يفحصون كل شيء بدقة؟".


 كل اسم عدا اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، هو غير مناسب لوصف خصائص  الأقانيم الخاصة في وجود الثالوث غير القابل للمنال، حتى لو كان هذا الاسم  هو الكلمة أو المعزّي، وأي اسم لا يشير إلى الناحية الخارجية من الله أو  ظهوره أو تدبيره. فعقيدة الثالوث هي ذروة اللاهوت حيث تقف أفكارنا صامتة  ساكنة أمام السر الأولي لوجود الله الشخصي. وعدا عن الأسماء التي تشير إلى  الأقانيم الثلاثة وعن الطبيعة الجامعة للثالوث فإن الأسماء الأُخرى التي لا  حصر لها والتي نستعملها لله (أي الأسماء الإلهية) إنما تشير إلى الله ليس  في كيانه غير القابل للمنال وإنما إلى "ما يحيط بالجوهر" بحسب القديس  غريغوريوس اللاهوتي، أي إلى ما يمكن معرفته من الله وعن الله.


 إذاً: ليست عقيدة "الانبثاق من الابن" هي تلاعب بالألفاظ. وهذه العقيدة  هي إضافة غير مشروعة على دستور الإيمان النيقاوي. وقد دانها البابا يوحنا  الثامن العام 879. وتُظهر هذه العقيدة رؤية مختلفة للثالوث واقتراباً  مختلفاً عن اقتراب الآباء الكبادوكيين منه، والذي يكمن لاهوتهم ما وراء  الإقرار النهائي على الدستور في العام 381.


 إن البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، في مناسبتين، تلا دستور الإيمان بدون  "الانبثاق من الابن". هذا لا يُرضي اعتراضات الأرثوذكسي إذا وافقت الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية على إزالة "ومن الابن" من دستور الإيمان النيقاوي. فالكنيسة  الكاثولكيية قد أعلنت رسمياً أن الانبثاق من الابن هو عقيدة، ولا يمكن  ببساطة أن تُسقط من دستور الإيمان كما لو لم توجد. يجب أن تُعلن عقيدة  "الانبثاق من الآب والابن" هرطقة وتُنبذ رسمياً. إن حلّ هذه المسألة يتطلّب  توبة حقيقية وتعبيراً في الذهن والقلب. والمسيح للثالوث القدوس غير  المنقسم والمشترك في الجوهر الواحد كل حين وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين.



*د. عدنان طرابلسي
 نقلاً عن: سألتني فأجبتك، الدراسات الملحقة
 ص 575-602
 الطبعة الأولى 2005*
*
*​  [1] راجع السؤال 182 المتعلق بالنعمة غير المخلوقة في الفصل السادس، والدراسة الخاصة بهذا الموضوع في قسم الملاحق.
 [2]  مجرد الإيمان بالآب والابن والروح القدس وحده لا يكفي. فالمورمون يؤمنون  بالآب والابن والروح القدس وإنما بصيغة كفرية وثنية مجبولة بضلالة تعدد  الآلهة. وشهود يهوه يستعملون الصيغة نفسها وإنما بمعنى يهودي كفري.
 [3]  راجع السؤال 182 في الفصل السادس عن النعمة الإلهية والمتعلق بالجوهر  الإلهي والقوى الإلهية. أيضاً الدراسة الملحقة الخاصة بهذا الموضوع.
 [4] أوريجنس أفلاطوني. دانه المجمع الخامس المسكوني. إنما هو مفسر كبير. فيما عدا هرطقاته، هو جيّد.
 [5] راجع الأب اسبيرو جبور "سر التدبير الإلهي".
 [6]  بولس السمسياطي استعمل لفظة هومواوسيوس. إلا أن الآباء قصدوا معنى آخر.  الغرب استعمل لفظة شخص Personne المقابلة لـ Prosopon اليونانية التي لا  تعني "أقنوم". تفاهم الغرب والشرق على المضمون فقبل الكبادوكيون ترادف  لفظتي شخص وأقنوم (اسبيرو جبور).
 [7] راجع اسبيرو جبور: "سر التدبير الإلهي" و"الله في اللاهوت المسيحي" و د. عدنان طرابلسي: "الرؤية الأرثوذكسية للإنسان".
 [8]  هذه الفكرة المنسوبة إلى أوغسطينوس وهو متهم بها، إلى درجة أنه يُعتقد بأن  أوغسطينوس كان يؤمن بأن الأفلاطونيين القدامى قد عرفوا بصورة ما الثالوث.  من هنا نشأة كتاب "أسطورة الملاك" من العصور الوسطى والذي فيه يقول ملاك  (متخفٍّ بشكل طفل) لأوغسطين: "من الأسهل لك أن تفعل هذا (تسكب ماء البحر  كله في حفرة صغيرة) عن أن تنهك نفسك بسر الثالوث العميق بوساطة موارد العقل  البشري وحده".
 [9]  هذا الفكر الأوغسطيني مخالف للاهوت الأرثوذكسي ولتعليم الآباء. فحكمة الله  ومعرفته وصلاحه وقوته، إلخ، هي قواه الإلهية غير المخلوقة وليست الجوهر  الإلهي. بالطبع أوغسطينوس لم يكن يميز بين الجوهر الإلهي والقوى الإلهية  وبسببه (كثيراً أو قليلاً) رفض اللاهوت الغربي هذا التمييز فضلّ.
 [10] صفات غير جوهرية.
 [11]  Fredrick Copleston, SJ., A History of Philosophy, Vol. 2, Pt 1,  Mediaeval Philosophy: Augustine to Bonaventure (Garden City, NY; Image  Books, 1962) p, 87.
 [12]  Pelikan, Spirit, p. 195. The reference is to Anselm of Havellberg,  Dialogues in Constantinople with Nicetas of Nicomedia, 2: 10.
 [13]  لمراجعة مزاج أوغسطينوس بين فلسفة أرسطو والأفلاطونية الحديثة في كتابه  "الثالوث"، ولمراجعة التناقضات الموروثة في ذلك المزيج، راجع:
 A. C. Lioyd, „On Augustine’s Concept of a Person“ in  Augustine: A Collection of Critical Essays, Ed. By R. A. Markus (Garden  City, NY: Achor Books, 1972), pp. 191-205.
 [14]  سبب خطأ أوغسطين هو ترجمة ايرونيموس للعهد الجديد في يوحنا 15: 26.  ايرونيموس ترجم بلفظة واحدة انبثق وأرسل. وفي رو 5: 12 أخطأ ايرونيموس ففهم  أوغسطينوس أن البشر مسؤولون عن خطيئة آدم الشخصية. اليوم تراجعت الترجمات  الكاثوليكية. في الفرنسية B.J. وترجمتها لدار المشرق. رومية 5: 12 صارت مثل  الأرثوذكسية. في تعليقهما على يوحنا 15: 26 فرقتا بين الإرسال الزمني يوم  العنصرة وبين الانبثاق السرمدي. الجرمان اجتاحوا فرنسا واسبانيا وشمال  أفريقيا وهم على المذهب الأريوسي. ففي 859 نادوا في اسبانيا بانبثاق الروح  القدس من الابن ضد الآريوسية لرفع مستوى الابن إلى مساواة الآب. في 794  تبنى مجمع فرانكفورت الشالماني البدعة لأن شارلمان يريد الانفصال عن  القسطنطينية.
 طعن في المجمع السابع رئيسه طراسيوس ويوحنا الصرحاء ضد انبثاق الروح من  الآب. في 809 في مجمع Aix en Provence بفرنسا حضر رهبان شرقيون قاوموا ذلك.  انتقلوا إلى روما فشجبها البابا لاون الثالث. انحصرت بالجرمان. في زمن  الاضطرابات في إيطاليا فاز بالبابوية عضو في مجلس الشيوخ المائل إلى  الجرمان فخرج لاستقبال الملك الجرماني الفاتح. هذا الملك فرضها في روما  بسبب خزي البابا وخليفته أخيه (راجع مقالي في مجلة النور الغراء 1974 عن  معجم اللاهوت الكاثوليكي الشهير). فالبلاء كل البلاء في العرق الجرماني  الذي غرق أولاً في الآريوسية ثم أغرق الكثلكة في الانشقاق ثم ابتلاها  بالتمزق البروتستانتي.
 ومن مخاطر الأمر أن الكثلكة أهملت الروح القدس في صلواتها وحياتها  الروحية حتى صدر مؤخراً كتاب فرنسي كاثوليكي يقول: إن الغائب الأكبر في  الغرب هو الروح القدس وصار تركيزها على الإله الواحد يرعبني رغم كل محبتي.  نحن ثالوثيون أولاً لا محصورون في الوحدة المخنوقة مثل اليهود. (اسبيرو  جبور)
 [15]  الفلسفة الغربية السكولاستيكية لا تقول بأن الجوهر موجود قبل الأقانيم.  بالنسبة لله الجوهر والأقانيم سرمديون. أسبقية الجوهر على الوجود أو الوجود  على الجوهر مطروحة بالنسبة للخلق. إنما اللاتين يضعون في أبحاثهم النبرة  على الجوهر بدلاً من وضعها على الأقانيم. (اسبيرو جبور)
 [16] Oratio XXXI (Thelogica V), 14, PG., XXXVI, 148D-149A
 [17] الإيمان الأرثوذكسي 1: 8، ص 65-73، ترجمة أدريانوس شكور.
 [18]  أي جعل الآب أعظم من الابن والروح هو إحدار للالبن والروح وهو بالتالي  إهانة للآب لأن الثالثة أشخاص متساوون في كل شيء، إلا أن لكل واحد منهم  خاصته الأقنومية المميزة.
 [19]  الاسم من أحد. نفضل هذه الترجمة لكلمة Monarchy العسيرة الترجمة والمركّبة  من جذرين "واحد" و"أصل". ركز عليها كثيراً باسيليوس الكبير.
 [20] توما الأكويني يتمادى أكثر قائلاً: إن أشخاص الثالوث هي علاقات: "الأشخاص هي علاقات" (persona est relatio, I, qu. 40, a. 2)
 [21] الأبوة وعدم العلة (للآب)، الولادة والعلّة (للابن) والانبثاق والعلّة (للروح القدس).
 [22] باسيليوس قال إن الله واحد لأن الجوهر واحد.
 [23]  رغم إعجابي الشديد جداً بالعلامة العبقري الكاثوليكي المختص بالكتاب  المقدس Raymond Brown، وإعجابي الشديد بدقته الكتابية والموضوعية (عندما لا  يتعلق الأمر بالتعاليم العقائدية البابوية)، لا يمكنني إلا أن أُعجب أيضاً  بولائه للتعالليم الكاثوليكية البابوية حتى ولو كانت تخالف الكتاب المقدس  (كالانبثاق مثلاً) أو التي لا سند كتابي لها أبداً (انتقال العذراء إلى  السماء دون موتها، الحبل بلا دنس، الباباوية، إلخ..). متى يتعلم الأرثوذكس  هذه الأمانة المطلقة لتعاليم كنيستهم وآبائهم القديسين؟ فقط عندما يكون  الأسقف الأرثوذكسي "قاطعاً باستقامة كلمة حق" لا كلمة باطل! (ع. ط.)
 [24]  عدنان لم يطّلع على مجلدات الأب De Règnon ليراه يعرض وجهة نظر آبائنا  بأمانة. ولم يطالع كتاب أبي الشخصانية الفرنسية المعاصر مونيه Le  Personnalisme, p. 12 ليراه يعترف بأن الشخصانية مستوحاة من تراثنا  اليوناني. وأثبت Clement أن مونييه تأثر بصديقه الروسي بردياييف الذي تعاون  معه في مجلة Esprit (اسبيرو جبور).
 [25] De Trim, XV, 17,29
 [26] هكذا جاءت في المصدر، ونعتقد أن هذا خطأ مطبعي. والعبارة الصحيحة قد تكون "الانبثاق من الابن" أو "انبثاق الروح القدس"... وعلى هذا الرابط ستجد شرحاً أوفى عن الكاتب والكتاب... (الشبكة)
 [27]  دخلت هذه الزيادة في إسبانيا أولاً ثم انتشرت حتى وصلت إلى رومة التي كانت  هي والبابا فيها آخر من يعلم. إلا أن قبولها في دستور الإيمان من قبل  الكرسي البابوي يجعلها تعليماً كاثوليكياً رسمياً قد وافق عليه بابا روما  وبالتالي مسؤولاً عنه مسؤولية تامة.
 [28] Constitution II: I. (1274) Second Council of Lyons.
 [29]  من بين الكثيرين فإن Paulinus of Aquileia, Ratrammus and Peter Danian  يؤيدون أن انبثاق الروح القدس كان من الطبيعة الإلهية، وليس من الأقنوم.
 [30] Mystagogy, 8, pp. 62-63
 [31] Mystagogy, 15, pp. 65
 [32] Mystagogy, 37, p. 77
 [33] مؤرخ كنسي مشهور ومعاصر وأستاذ في جامعة Yale في الولايات المتحدة. اهتدى إلى الأرثوذكسية مؤخراً.
 [34] Pelikan, Crowth, p 21
 [35]  التمايز (أو التنوّع) المطلق لكل أقنوم هو هوية الأقنوم والشخصية التي لا  تُستبدل أو تكرر. مفهوم الأقنوم مختلف بين اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي والكاثوليكي.  لهذا نجد فرقاً في معالجة هذا الموضوع. فالأقنوم في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي  قائم بحد ذاته، هو مطلق وكل. لهذا لا يمكن تعريف الأقنوم بمصدره أو بعلاقة  مصدره. بل على العكس، هويته الشخصية هي التي تعرّف علاقته مع الأقانيم  الأُخرى. هذا ما لايستطيع اللاهوت الغربي أن يستوعبه لأن مفهوم الأقنوم  لديه مختلف ونسبي. لهذا كلام الأكويني (الشخص هو العلاقة) هو كلام مرفوض  أرثوذكسياً.
 [36]  يقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي: "أن لا يكون مولوداً، أن يكون مولوداً،  وأن يكون منبثقاً هذه هي الخصائص التي تسم الآب والابن والذي ندعوه الروح  القدس، بطريقة ما بحيث نصون تميّز الأقانيم الثلاثة في طبيعة واحدة وبهاء  الألوهة؛ لأن الابن هو ليس الآب، لأنه يوجد آب واحد فقط، لكنه على ما هو  الآب عليه، الروح اتلقدس، ولو أنه منبثق من الله، فهو ليس الاب، فإنه يوجد  ابن مولود وحيد فقط، لكنه على ما هو الابن عليه. الثالثة واحد في اللاهوت  والواحد ثلاثة في الأشخاص. هكذا نتجنب وحدة سابيليوس وثلاثية الهرطقة  المعاصرة البغيضة". Or. 30, 9; PG. 36 col. 141D-144A
 [37]  لا يمكن تعريف الأقنوم لأنه مطلق. كما لا يمكن تعريف الله لأنه مطلق.  التعريف الإيجابي له (صالح، عادل، إلخ...) هو تعريف ناقص ونسبي. التعريف  التنزيهي (السلبي) لله هو أكمل (غير محدود، غير منظور، إلخ). الأمر نفسه  ينطبق على تعريف الأقنوم. التعريف الإيجابي للأقنوم يجعله نسبياً وهو ليس  كذلك. لهذا فالتعريف الإيجابي (كما في اللاهوت الغربي) هو تعريف غير صحيح.  فلا يمكن حصر مفهوم الأقنوم وتعريفه بنمك علاقة مصدره. حصر المطلق في قمقم  يجعله نسبياً. التعريف التنزيهي هو أكمل (كما في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي).


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*انبثاق الروح القدس*​
 كتب بواسطة: د. عدنان طرابلسي		
*هذه الدراسة تتطلب من القارئ سلاماً روحياً ونقاوةً قلبية ويقظة ذهنية ليستطيع بالصلاة والتأمل أن يصل إلى أفكارها العميقة.*​ *مقدمة:*



 إله الوحي المسيحي إله شخصاني. هو ليس إله الفلاسفة (مُجرد جوهر بسيط أو  طبيعة إلهية متعالية). إنه إله شخصاني يُخاطب الناس كأشخاص بأسمائهم  ويخاطبه الناس باسمه. هذا الإله الشخص كان هكذا حتى في العهد القديم. لكن  العهد الجديد كشف ملء الوحي الإلهي فعرفنا أن إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب هو  نفسه إله بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب، وهو نفسه الآب والابن والروح القدس.


   نؤمن بالثالوث القدوس لأنه هكذا أظهر نفسه للإنسان، كما مثلاً في  معمودية الرب في نهر الأردن. يومها تُرتِّل الكنيسة المقدسة: "باعتمادك يا  رب في نهر الأردن، أظهرت السجدة للثالوث" أو "السجود للثالوث". نؤمن  بالثالوث لأنه هكذا علّم الكتاب والآباء. نؤمن بإله واحد، لأنه توجد طبيعة  (جوهر) إلهية واحدة. ونؤمن بالآب والابن والروح القدس، لأن الله ثلاثة  أقانيم أو أشخاص ممتلك هذه الطبيعة الواحدة نفسها. يقول القديس باسيليوس  الكبير: "موطننا وحياتنا هو الثالوث القدوس الواحد في الجوهر وغير المنقسم،  الإله الوحيد". إذاً: في الله نُميّز بين الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة البسيطة  من جهة وبين الأقانيم (الأشخاص) الإلهية من جهة أخرى والتي لها الطبيعة  الإلهية الواحدة التي تكون واحدة للأقانيم بدون انفصال أو تجزئة أو انقسام  فيما بينها. أيضاً يوجد تمييز آخر في الله هو بين الطبيعة (أو الجوهر)  الإلهية من جهة والقوى الإلهية أو النعمة الإلهية غير المخلوقة من جهة أخرى  وهي تصدر عن الجوهر الإلهي[1].


 مسألة انبثاق الروح القدس له المجد ذات علاقة مباشرة بالتمييز الأول  (بين الجوهر والأقانيم)، وعلاقة غير مباشرة بالتمييز الثاني (بين الطبيعة  الإلهية والقوى الإلهية غير المخلوقة) كما سنرى.


 لهذا فأي لاهوت يؤدي إلى إرجاع إله الوحي المسيح الشخصاني إلى مجرد جوهر  أو طبيعة إلهية غير شخصانية أو يخلّ بالتوازن بين الجوهر (الطبيعة) الإلهي  والأقانيم الإلهية ويُضعف التمايز الأقنومي لصالح الجوهر إنما هو لاهوت  مرفوض أرثوذكسياً لأنه يُخالف وحي الكتاب المقدس وتقليد الكنيسة وتعليم  الآباء القديسين. هذا بالضبط ما تصنعه عقيدة الانبثاق من الآب والابن.


 بالنسبة لعقيدة الثالوث القدوس، يأخذ الغرب الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة  كنقطة بداية، ومنها ينطلق إلى الأقانيم (الأشخاص)؛ أما الشرق فيأخذ الاتجاه  المعاكس بادئاً من الأشخاص ومنها ينطلق إلى الطبيعة الإلهي. القديس  غريغوريوس اللاهوتي يُفضّل الطريقة الأخيرة (الشرقية) لأنها متوافقة أكثر  مع الكتاب المقدس ومع صيغة المعمودية والتي تُسمّي الآب والابن والروح  القدس. والفكر البشري لا يتعرض لخطر الضلال إذا ما انطلق من الأقانيم إلى  الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة. مع ذلك، فالطريقتان مقبولتان طالما الطريق الأولى  لا تعزو للجوهر (الطبيعة) تفوقاً على الأقانيم، ولا تعزو الطريقة الثانية  تفوقاً للأقانيم على الجوهر المشترك.


 الآباء استعملوا لفظتين (الجوهر Ousia والأقنوم Hypostatsis) ليثبتوا  التميّز بين الطبيعة والأشخاص، بدون المبالغة أو المغالاة في أحد الطرفين.  فعندما تتكلم عن الأشخاص تتكلم عن الطبيعة والعكس بالعكس. فلا يمكن تصوّر  الطبيعة بدون الأشخاص. إذا تمّ الإخلال بهذا التوازن التضادي antinomy بين  الطبيعة والأشخاص، لوجد خطر الوقوع إما في ضلال جعل الله مجرد طبيعة واحدة  ذات وجوه متعددة وأسماء عديدة (أو ما ندعوه موحود سابيليوس: وهو  الله-الجوهر الخاص بالفلاسفة) أو في تعدد الآلهة.


 إن إدخال الانبثاق من الابن كان عاملاً حاسماً ساعد في الانشقاق  الأرثوذكسي الكاثوليكي. حتى اليوم لا يستطيع الكثير من المسيحيين أن يفهموا  لماذا كان لهذا العامل تلك الأهمية. فإذا كان كل من الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك  يؤمنون بالآب والابن والروح القدس، فأي فرق كبير يوجد بين الانبثاق من الآب  وحده أو من الآب والابن[2]؟


 الجواب يمكن في أن كلا الطرفين يؤمنان إيماناً مختلفاً بالثالوث القدوس؛  هذا الإيمان المختلف تعبّر عنه عقيدة الانبثاق من الآب والابن. فاستعمال  الكنيستين للفظة "ثالوث" لا تعني أن لهما الإيمان الواحد عينه. لنبدأ  بالخلفية التاريخية هنا فهي مهمّة لفهم هذا الموضوع.


*التحدي الفلسفي:*



 منذ البدايات كان على المسيحية أن تصوغ إيمانها وتعبّر عنه بألفاظ  وطريقة مفهومة لعالم نشأ وتغذّى من الثقافة اليهودية واستعمل الفلسفة  اليونانية في طرق تفكيره.


 في القرن الثاني ظهر تأثير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية. فَلِقرون عديدة  كانت الإسكندرية مركزاً للثقافة الهيللينية. وهنا ظهر المؤرخ اليهودي  المشهور فيلون الذي جانس بين اليهودية والفكر اليوناني. وهنا تأسست أول  مدرسة مسيحية رسمية هي المدرسة الإسكندرية.


 وفي القرن الثالث يقف العملاقان كلمندس الإسكندري وأوريجنس. لكن  محاولاتهما لمجانسة الفكر المسيحي مع اليوناني لم تكن ناجحة مع الأسف. ما  يهمنا هنا هو أوريجنس بشكل خاص لأنه ساعد في وضع مرحلة من مراحل المناظرة  حول عقيدة الثالوث، وهو ما سيساعد في صياغة هذه العقيدة في القرن الرابع.  قال أوريجنس إنه إذا كان الله غير متبدل وإذا دُعي عن حق آباً، لهذا يجب  دائماً أن يكون له ابن، وإلا لكان قد بدأ بالصيرورة آبا في نقطة من الزمان،  مما يعني تبدلاً في الألوهية. حتى الآن الكلام معقول. ولكن أوريجنس واصل  التفكير: بما أن الله يُدعى دائماً خالقاً، لهذا يجب على العالم دائماً أن  يكون موجوداً، وإلا لكان الله قد خلق في لحظة معينة من الزمان، مما يعني  تبدلاً في الألوهية. هذا المأزق الفلسفي الذي وضع أوريجنس نفسه فيه سيحلّه  بطل الأرثوذكسية القديس أثناسيوس الإسكندري.


 أثناسيوس ميّ. بين ما هو الله في ذاته، وبين ما يفعله الله. فالله آب  لأنه هذا ما هو عليه. من جهة أخرى، خلق اللهُ العالم بمشيئته في لحظة من  الزمان. كان ممكناً له أن يخلق أو لا يخلق. فليس العالم أزلياً ولا ضرورة.  فالله خالق فقط لأنه يشاء أن يخلق.


 هذا التمييز بين حياة الله الداخلية والطريقة التي بها يتصرّف خارج نفسه  ad extra، تسمح لنا أن نتأمل في كيان الله في ذاته (اللاهوت بالخاصة)، وفي  أفعاله (التدبير) بصورة منفصلة (في الجوهر والقوى)[3].  لا شك أن تمييزاً كهذا إنما هو ثورة في طرق التفكير اليوناني التقليدية  وتحدٍ للبساطة الإلهية. مع ذلك كان أثناسيوس يُدرك أنه كان يتكلم عن الإله  المسيحي وليس إله الفلاسفة؛ عن الله الذي خلق العالم من عدمٍ؛ عن الله الذي  اتخذ جسداً وصار إنساناً.


 هذا التمييز كان حاسماً لحل الجدل الذي يلي والمتعلق بعقيدة الثالوث. من  المثير للاهتمام أن نعرف أن هذا التمييز بين حياة الله الداخلية وبين  نشاطه (أو ما دُعي لاحقاً بين جوهره وقواه) قد تم نكرانه من قبل اللاهوتيين  اللاتين في القرون الوسطى وحتى يومنا الحالي. إذاً: حلّ القديس أثناسيوس  مأزق أوريجنس بالتمييز بين حياة الله الداخلية أو كيانه (جوهره) وبين نشاطه  وأفعاله (أو قواه)[4].


*الجدل الآريوسي:*



 أتى آريوس بالافتراضات الفلسفية نفسها التي أتى بها أوريجنس، ولكنه  انتهى إلى نتيجة مغايرة تماماً. فبينما علّم أوريجنس أن العالم كان أزلياً،  علّم آريوس أن ابن الله كان مخلوقاً. لم يكن أي منهما مستعداً لقبول  التمييز بين الجوهر والقوى في الله.
 كان آريوس مثل أوريجنس يدافع عن مفهوم فلسفي يوناني لله. فإذا كان لله  ابنٌ أزلي، فإن هذا سيقضي على البساطة الإلهية بمفهوم آريوس، مما يؤدي إلى  تعدد الآلهة. لهذا يجب أن يكون الابن مخلوقاً بحسب آريوس.


 بسبب انتشار هرطقة آريوس ووجود مؤيدين لها، اضطرت الكنيسة إلى عقد مجمع  مسكوني في نيقية العام 325 وحضر 118 أسقفاً و37 مندوباً. في هذا المجمع تمّ  وضع دستور الإيمان النيقاوي الذي يقول بأن الابن "مولود غير مخلوق"، مما  كان أيضاً انتصاراً لما قاله القديس أثناسيوس سابقاً في التمييز بين كيان  الله وعمله[5].


 لكن آباء المجمع النيقاوي استعملوا لفظة يونانية كانت مثار جدل لفترة  طويلة. لقد رأوا هذه اللفظة تعبّر عن الإيمان الأرثوذكسي في الثالوث، وتؤكد  على وحدة الآب والابن في الطبيعة (أو الجوهر) الإلهية الواحدة. هذه اللفظة  هي homoousious (لهما أو لهم الطبيعة الواحدة نفسها). هنا برزت عبقرية  القديسين باسيليوس الكبير وغريغوريوس اللاهوتي وغريغوريوس النيصصي في  التأكيد على لاهوت المجمع النيقاوي.


*الآباء الكبادوكيون:*



 كثيرون رفضوا تعليم آريوس واستعمال لفظة homoousious، وذلك لأنها لم ترد  في الكتاب المقدس ولأنها ذات معنى مغاير في الفلسفة اليونانية. فهذه  اللفظة اليونانية كانت تعني لآباء مجمع نيقية أن للآب والابن الجوهر الإلهي  عينه. الذين رفضوا استعمالها كانوا يخشون، في سياق التأكيد على وحدة  الطبيعة بين الآب والابن، أن يضيع التمايز بين أقنومي الآب والابن. وبما أن  اللفظة "شخص" اليونانية آنذاك كانت تحمل معنى "وجه" أو "قناع"، فقد خشي  الذين رفضوا استعمال لفظة homoousious اليونانية أن يسقطوا في هرطقة  سابيليوس.


 سابيليوس (في بداية القرن الثالث) كان يعتبر أشخاص أو أقانيم الثالوث  القدوس مجرّد أوجه لله. وأن الله أخذ دور الآب في فترة معينة من التاريخ  (قبل التجسد)، وأخذ دور الابن في التجسد. لهذا فاستعمال لفظة homoousious  بمعنى مسيحي جديد بالكلية، كان يدعو للخشية أن تختفي أشخاص الثالوث في  الطبيعة الإلهية؛ أي أن يتم التأكيد على الطبيعة على حساب الأشخاص. هذا ما  تؤدي إليه مع الأسف بدعة الانبثاق من الآب والابن كما سنرى، وإن كان  المدافعون عنها لا يقصدون هذا[6].
 الوجه الآخر للمشكلة هو أن لفظة "شخص" اليونانية لم تكن تحمل معنى  مسيحياً سابقاً، بينما في المسيحية صار "الشخص" هو الحاوي، والأساس،  والمصدر والمبدأ والأصل[7] 

(يوحنا الدمشقي: الإيمان الأرثوذكسي 1: 18). النقطة الجوهرية بالنسبة  للآباء الكبادوكيين كانت إعطاء تعبير كافٍ لله الذي كشف عن نفسه للأنبياء  والرسل. هذا الإله هو ليس إله الفلاسفة (مُجرد جوهر بسيط مطلق)، بل هو إله  شخصاني هو إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب.


 الآباء الكبادوكيون لم "يخترعوا" عقيدة الثالوث. بل كانوا يحاولون  الإجابة على التحدي الذي فرضته الهرطقات المتتابعة التي ابتلت بها الكنيسة.  فكل هذه الهرطقات (هرطقة سابيليوس وآريوس وأوريجنس وسواهم) كانت تُخضع إله  الأناجيل لمفهوم فلسفي عما يُفترض أن يكون الله عليه. فالرؤية الإنجيلية  لإله شخصاني كانت ضحية لحساب جوهر إلهي بسيط وثابت بصورة مطلقة.


 لاهوت الآباء الكبادوكيين صالح الأساقفة الذين رفضوا استعمال لفظة  homoousious خشية من هرطقة سابيليوس. حدث هذا في المجمع المسكوني الثاني في  القسطنطينية العام 381. عندئذ تم قبول إيمان نيقية ضمن الإطار الذي وضعه  الكبادوكيون.


 عندما قام اللاتين بإدخال عبارة "والابن" إلى دستور الإيمان النيقاوي،  فإنهم لم ينحرّفوا النص فقط، بل قاموا بوطء لاهوت الدستور ذاته. لهذا السبب  كانت ردة فعل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تجاه هذا التغيير كبيراً وحاداً.


*لاهوت الثالوث القدوس:*



*الأشخاص والطبيعة بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك:*



 اللاهوتيون الشرقيون الأرثوذكس يبدأون بأشخاص الثالوث ومن ثم ينتقلون  إلى وحدة الطبيعة الإلهية. بينما يبدأ اللاهوتيون الغربيون عادةً بالطبيعة  الإلهية الواحدة وينتقلون إلى تعدد الأشخاص الإلهية. السؤال هنا هو: لماذا  هذا الفرق في المعالجة بين الطريقتين؟ فإذا كان تأكيد الأرثوذكس على البدء  بأشخاص الثالوث هو انعكاس لهمّهم بالمحافظة على وجهة نظر كتابية أساسية لله  الشخصي (إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، إله بطرس وبولس ويوحنا)، فإن إصرار  اللاتين على البدء بالطبيعة الإلهية يعكس اقتراباً فلسفياً أساسياً من  اللاهوت وتأثّراً واضحاً بإله الفلاسفة الذي هو مجرد جوهر إلهي بسيط. الأمر  نفسه ينطبق على نسطوريوس الذي بدأ بطبيعتين في المسيح وانتقل منهما إلى  وحدة الفرد في المسيح، بينما بدأت الأرثوذكسية من وحدة الفرد وانتقلت منها  إلى الطبيعتين. أيضاً السؤال هو لماذا؟ الجواب هو أن نسطوريوس كان يطبق  تعليماً فلسفياً عن المسيح بينما كان الأرثوذكس يستعملون وجهة نظر كتابية  أصيلة والتي أكّدت على أن المولود والمصلوب والقائم من الأموات لم يكن أقل  من ابن الله نفسه.


 فالأرثوذكسية لا تعرف الله الثالوثي إلا كما كشف نفسه للإنسان: إله  أشخاص (إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، إله بطرس وبولس ويوحنا، إله مكسيموس  وغريغوريوس وسيرافيم)، إلهاً شخصانياً، إلهاً ثالوثياً: هو آبٌ وابنٌ وروحٌ  قدس. هذا الثالوث نختبره في حياتنا وصلاتنا وفي جهاداتنا كآبٍ خالق ومدبر،  وكابنٍ مخلصٍ وفادٍ، وكروحٍ قدسٍ مُقَدِس ومُجدِّد الخليقة. هذا الثالوث  هو إله واحد في ثلاثة أشخاص. نعرف أشخاص الثالوث أولاً ومن ثم نؤمن وندرك  بأن هذا الثالوث له جوهر إلهي واحد مشترك. وبما أننا لا نستطيع إدراك  الجوهر الإلهي بدون معرفة الأقانيم الإلهية، لهذا لا يمكن أن نعرف الله إلا  عبر أشخاص الثالوث المجيدة. وإن قلنا بأننا لا نستطيع الوصول إلى الجوهر  الإلهي بل نعرف الله من خلال قواه ونعمه غير المخلوقة، فهذه القوى والنعم  الإلهية هي "شخصانية" وليس قوى مجرّدة نظرية.


 اللاهوت الغربي العقلاني المتأثر بالأرسطوية يحاول معرفة الله بالكفر،  بالمنطق العقلاني والتأمل الفلسفي. يؤمن بعض أقطاب هذا اللاهوت بان  الفلاسفة القدامى قد عرفوا (نوعاً ما) الثالوث حتى ولو كان خارج الوحي  الإلهي المسيحي[8].  الفلسفة عرفت إذاً إلهاً بسيطاً واحداً هو موضوع تأمل عقلي. المسيحية  الغربية أضافت على هذه الصورة أشخاص الثالوث. لم تكن هذه الإضافة موفقة بل  سطحية وهامشية لأن مفهوم "الشخصانية" الأرثوذكسي لم يكن معروفاً في الغرب  بصورة صحيحة، مما أدى إلى اعتبار أشخاص الثالوث "مجرد علاقات" على ما سنرى.


 المدافعون عن عقيدة الانبثاق من الابن كانوا، مثل آريوس وأوريجنس،  عاجزين عن تصوّر تمييزات حقيقية شخصاينة (كالأقانيم) ضمن الألوهة بسبب  مغالاتهم في التأكيد على البساطة الإلهية. وبالفعل كان أوغسطينوس واضحاً  جداً بخصوص بساطة الطبيعة الإلهية: "الله... بسيط، بحيث أن حكمته ومعرفته،  صلاحه وقوته، هي جوهره"[9]، الذي بدون أعراض accidents[10].[11]


 وبصورة مشابهة، فإن التأكيد الموضوع على البساطة المطلقة للطبيعة  الإلهية من قبل المدافعين عن الانبثاق من الابن يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الحطّ  والإنقاص من الأشخاص. وللإجابة على هذا النقد، فإن بعض اللاهوتيين اللاتين  قد "حاولوا أن يموضعوا الانبثاق لا في الجوهر Ousia، الذي هو واحد مشترك  [لكل الأشخاص]، ولا في الشخص، الذي تم الكلام عنه بحد ذاته، بل في العلاقة  بين الأشخاص.[12]".  هكذا، إن الحياة الشخصية للثالوث تُنقص إلى صنف العلاقات. وبالفعل، من  الشائع حتى اليوم بالنسبة للاهوتيين الكاثوليك أن ينكروا وجود فرق حقيقي  (بالمقارنة مع الفرق اللفظي المجرد) بين الشخص والطبيعة.


 هكذا، من وقت أوغسطينوس وحتى اليوم، فإن اللاهوتيين الغربيين قد تبنّوا  اقتراباً فلسفياً بصورة أساسية من لاهوت الثالوث القدوس، فيه ساد التنظير  حول الجوهر الإلهي. إن "الانبثاق من الابن" هي ثمرة هذا الأسلوب، وبالطبع  فإن القديس أوغسطينوس لم تكن له نيّة أن يكون أكثر من ابن مخلص للكنيسة.  ففي كتابه "اعترافات"، نرى إنساناً ذا إيمان وتقوى حقيقيين. لكن في كتابه  "الثالوث" De Trinitate، فإن أوغسطينوس اللاهوتي المنظّر يأتي تحت الأنظار[13]. على كل حال، فإن ما نتعامل معه هنا هو بصورة رئيسية تركة أوغسطينوس (أو ما ينسب إليه)، بالحري أكثر من أوغسطينوس نفسه[14].  فلو تم البرهان على أن أُغسطينوس هو فعلاً كاتب كل المقولات اللاهوتية  المنسوبة إليه، لكان موقف آباء الكنيسة الذين أعلنوا قداسته معاكساً  تماماً، وهم الذين اعتمدوا على ما تُرجم من كتاباته إلى اليونانية للتعرف  عليه وبالتالي تطويبه.


*مصدر الوحدة في الثالوث:*



*اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي:*



 دائماً كان الأرثوذكس يؤكدون على أن مصدر الوحدة في الثالوث القدوس هو  شخص الآب. فالآب، كمصدر لشخص الابن وشخص الروح القدس، هو بالوقت نفسه أيضاً  مصدر العلاقات التي منها تتخذ الأقانيم خصائصها المميّزة. فهو يتسبب بصدور  شخص الابن منه بالولادة وبصدور شخص الروح القدس منه بالانبثاق، مما يضع  أساس علاقتهما الخاصة بصدورهما (الولادة والانبثاق) بالنسبة لأساس الألوهة  الفريد. لهذا السبب كان الشرق دائماً يعارض عقيدة "الانبثاق من الابن"  والتي تبدو وأنها تعيق أحدية الأصل أي الآب (كون شخصه هو أساس وحدة الثالوث  ومصدر شخصي الابن والروح القدس): فإما يضطر المرء لتقويضة الوحدة وذلك  باعترافه بوجود مصدري للألوهة (الآب والابن)، وإما أن يعتبر الطبيعة  المشتركة هي مصدر الوحدة مما يعتم على أشخاص الثالوث ويحولهم إلى مجرد  علاقات ضمن وحدة الجوهر. بالنسبة للغرب، العلاقات نوّعت (شكّلت) الوحدة  الأساسية. بالنسبة للشرق، إن العلاقات تمثل بالوقت نفسه التنوع والوحدة،  لأنها تعود إلى الآب كمصدر لها والذي هو أساس الثالوث. النبرة الشخصانية  سدى الأرثوذكسية ولحمتها.


 إذاً بالنسبة للشرق يوجد إله واحد لأنه يوجد آب واحد. أما الأقانيم  والطبيعة المشتركة فهي مُعطاة في الوقت نفسه وبدون أسبقية أحدهما على الآخر[15].  فالآب مصدر كل اللاهوت في الثالوث، يُصدر الابن والروح القدس بمنحهما  طبيعته الواحدة، والتي تبقى فيهما طبيعة واحدة غير منقسمة وهي هي نفسها في  الآب والابن والروح القدس. بالنسبة للأرثوذكس، إن الاعتراف بوحدة الطبيعة  يعني الاعتراف بالآب كمصدر فريد للأشخاص التي تنال من الآب هذه الطبيعة  نفسها. يقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي: "برأيي، إن المرء يحرص على إلهٍ  واحد فقط بإرجاع الابن والروح إلى مصدرٍ وحيد، بدون تركيبهما أو خلطهما؛...  بالنسبة لنا يوجد إله واحد، لأن الألوهة واحدة، وكل ما يصدر منه إنما يشير  إلى الوحد، ولو أننا نؤمن بثلاثة أشخاص... إذاً، عندما ننظر إلى الألوهة،  أو إلى العلة الأولى، أو إلى الأوحد، هذا الذي ندركه هو واحد؛ ولكن عندما  ننظر إلى الأشخاص التي فيها تسكن الألوهة، وإلى تلك التي سرمداً وبمجدٍ  متساوٍ يكون كيانها من العلة الأولى، فإنه يوجد ثلاثة وهي ما نعبد"[16].  لا توجد وحدة في الطبيعة الواحدة نفسها في الثالوث فقط، ولكن توجد وحدة في  الأقانيم الثلاثة ذات الطبيعة الواحدة نفسها. يقول القديس غريغوريوس  اللاهوتي: "كل واحد مُعتبر بحد ذاته الله الكلي، كما هو الآب هكذا الابن،  كما هو الابن هكذا الروح القدس، لكن كل واحد يحتفظ بخصائصه؛ وإذا أُخذ  الثلاثة معاً فإنهم الله؛ كل (مُعتبر بحد نفسه) إلهاً بسبب الجوهر الواحد  المشترك، الثلاثة (مُعتبرون) الله بسبب الأحدية Monad". بحسب القديس  مكسيموس إن الله هو "أحديّة وثالوث". هذا لا يعني أن مجرد 1=3 و3=1.


 القديس يوحنا الدمشقي يقول: "نؤمن بآب واحد، مبدأ الجميع وعلتهم. لم  يلده أحدٌ، وهو وحده أيضاً غير معلولٍ ولا مولودٍ. صانع الكل وأبٌ بالطبيعة  للوحيد الجنس وحده، ابنه ربنا يسوع المسيح إلهنا ومخلصنا. وهو مصدر الروح  القدس. ونؤمن بابن الله الواحد والوحيد الجنس، ربنا يسوع المسيح، المولود  من الآب قبل كل الدهور". ويقول أيضاً: "أما الروح القدس فينبثق من الآب لا  بالولادة بل بالانبثاق". "وإذا قلنا بأن الآب مبدأ الابن وأعظم منه، فلسنا  نعني أنه يفوق الابن زمناً وطبيعةً،... ولا أنه يفوقه بشيء آخر سوى العلة،  أي أن الابن مولود من الآب، لا الآب من الابن، وأن الآب علّة الابن بحسب  الطبيعة". "وبالمثل نؤمن أيضاً بالروح القدس الواحد، الرب المحيي، المنبثق  من الآب والمستريح في الابن والمسجود له والممجد مع الآب والابن". "واعلم  أننا لا نقول بأن الآب من أحد، بل نقول إنه أبو ابنه، ولا نقول أن الابن  علّةً أو آب، بل نقول إنه من الآب وإنه ابن الآب. ونقول أيضاً إن الروح  القدس من الآب ونسميه روح الآب. ولا نقول إن الروح القدس من الابن، ونسميه  روح الابن".[17]


 بحسب القديس مكسيموس المعترف، إن الآب هو الذي يُميّز أقنومي الابن  والورح القدس "بحركة أبدية من المحبة". إنه يمنح طبيعته للابن وللروح القدس  على حد سواء، والتي تبقى فيهما واحدة غير منقسمة وغير موزعة.


 بالإصرار على أحدية الآب –المصدر الفريد للألوهة ومبدأ وحدة أقانيم  الثالوث- فإن اللاهوتيين الأرثوذكس كانوا يدافعون عن مفهوم الثالوث الذي  اعتبروه أكثر متانة وشخصانية وأقرب إلى اللاهوت الكتابي. فأشخاص الثالوث  تكشف بظهورها في الكتاب المقدس لاهوتاً أقرب إلى اللاهوت الثالوثي  الأرثوذكسي الشخصاني حيث فيه الأقانيم الثلاثة إله واحد (1 يو 5: 7)، رأسه  الآب وهو مصدر الابن بالولادة (عبر 1: 5) والروح القدس بالانبثاق (يو 15:  26). الآب يُدعى أعظم من الابن (يو 14: 28) وبالوقت نفسه هو والابن واحد  (يو 10: 30). فالابن خرج من الآب وإليه يعود (يو 16: 27-28). الآب أرسل  ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به (يو 3: 16). الآب، وباسم الابن (يو  14: 26) يرسل الروحق القدس بالانبثاق (يو 15: 26). الابن يرسل إلى المؤمنين  الروح القدس الصادر من الآب (يو 14: 16)، الآب والابن والروح القدس يظهرون  معاً عند معمودية الرب (متى 3: 16-17)، لكن الآب هو الذي يتكلم ويشهد  للابن ومنه ينزل الروح القدس ليستقر في الابن. الابن يشهد للآب ويأخذ مما  للآب. الروح القدس يعلّم تعليم الآب والابن ويشهد لهما.


 هكذا نرى أن اللاهوت الثالوثي الأرثوذكسي هو لاهوت شخصاني لا لاهوت  ماهية أو ماهيات. فنحن لا نعرف الله ولن نعرفه كجوهر، كماهية، أو طبيعة، لا  الآن ولا إلى أبد الآبدين؛ لا نحن ولا الملائكة. إلهنا إله شخصاني خلقنا  على صورته أشخاصاً لنقيم شركة معه.


 إن تكلم المرء عن الله في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي، فهو دائماً يتكلم عن إله  شخصاني، عن إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، أو إله بطرس يوحنا ويعقوب، عن  الثالوث القدوس؛ الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلى العكس، عندما تتصدّر  الطبيعة المشتركة المكانة الأولى في مفهومنا للعقيدة الثالوثية فإن حقيقة  الله الشخصانية في الثالوث تُحجب حتماً بمقدارٍ ما وتفسح المجال لفلسفة  معينة من الجوهر. لا يوجد مكان في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية للهوت الماهيات  الأفلاطونية أو الأرسطوية، أي الجوهر المجرّد. في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي  الجوهر موجود فعلياً في الأقانيم. لكننا لا نستطيع معرفة أو فهم أو إدراك  هذا الجوهر إلا عبر أشخاص الثالوث المجيدة وبمقدار ما يكشفه الله لنا.  اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي واقعي: الأقانيم هي الله الموجود في الواقع. والجوهر هو  مضمونها الموجود في الواقع، واقعها الحي. الله لم يكشف لنا ذاته في العهد  اتلقديم أو الجديد إلا كإله شخصاني، وليس كمجرد فكرة أو ماهية أو ألوهة  ضبابية. هدف الروحانية الأرثوذكسية، غبطة ملكوت السموات، هو ليس معاينة  الجوهر الذي لا يُعاين، بل قبل كل شيء، مشاركة في الحياة الإلهية للثالوث  القدوس؛ هو الحالة المتألِّهة لشركاء الطبيعة الإلهية (بتعبير بطرس  الرسول)، أي للقديسين أو للآلهة المخلوقة على صورة الله غير المخلوق،  والذين يملكون بالنعمة غير المخلوقة ما يملك الله بالطبيعة. الكنيسة نفسها  صورة الثالوث: كنيسة واحدة أفرادها عديدون. الشخص البشري صورة الثالوث  القدوس. علاقة المسيحيين ببعضهم بعضاً إن كملت صارت ثالوثية، فيصير  الكثيرون بالمحبة واحداً. يصير الرجل والمرأة واحداً، واحداً في اثنين. كل  عبادتنا ثالوثية: بالروح القدس ينطبع الابن الإلهي فينا. وبما أنه صورة  الآب فنرى صورة الآب فيه. الأرثوذكسية شخصانية ثالوثية. اليهودية ضيقة  مختنقة في مفهوم الإله الواحد البعيد المنال.


 لهذا فالثالوث القدوس هو، بالنسبة للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، الأساس الراسخ  لكل فكر ديني، لكل تقوى، لكل الحياة الروحية، لكل خبرة. فالثالوث (لا  الطبيعة الإلهية) هو من نتوق إلى معاينته في سعينا نحو الله.


 قد يوحي المفهوم الثالوثي الأرثوذكسي بأن الآب، كمصدر فريد أوحد  للألوهة، نوعاً ما من الأسبقية والتفوق والأولوية. القديس غريغوريوس  اللاهوتي سبق ورأى هذه الصعوبة فقال: "أودّ أن أدعو الآب الأعظم، إذ منه  تنبع (تفيض) مساواة المتساويين وكيانها... لكني أخشى استعمال كلمة مصدر،  لئلا أجعله مصدر الأدنى، وبالتالي أُهينه بأسبقيات الكرامة، لأن إحدار مَن  هما منه ليس مجداً للمصدر"[18].


 هكذا، في صياغة عقيدة الثالوث القدوس، فإن الصفة التنزيهية (السلبية)  للفكر الآبائي الأرثوذكسي كانت قادرة على حفظ المساواة العجيبة بين  الأقانيم مع التمييز بين الطبيعة والأقانيم في الوقت نفسه. وبكلمات القديس  مكسيموس: "الله هو أحدية Monad وثالوث في الوقت نفسه".


*اللاهوت الكاثوليكي:*



 إن الابن الكلمة والروح القدس هما شعاعان صادران من الشمس الواحدة، من  الآب، بدون انفصال ومع ذلك متميّزان كشخصين صادرين من الآب نفسه. الصيغة  اللاتينية تُدخل هنا علاقة منشأ جديدة، جاعلة الروح القدس منبثقاً من الآب  ومن الابن، وبدلاً من أن يكون لدينا أُحدية الآب، أي شخصه الذي هو مصدر  الله الواحد ومصدر الثالوث، يصير لدينا مفهوم آخر، هو مفهوم الجوهر الواحد  الذي فيه تتدخل العلاقات لتوطِّد تميّز الأشخاص، والذي فيه (في هذا  المفهوم) فإن أقنوم الروح القدس لا يكون أكثر من مجرد علاقة تبادلية بين  الآب والابن. المفهوم الغربي للثالوث يضع الطبيعة الجامعة لله فوق  الأقانيم، مما يُضعف من الأقانيم ويخلط شخصي الآب والابن ويجعل الروح القدس  مجرد علاقة أو صلة وصل بين الاثنين.


*انبثاق الروح القدس*



 مسألة انبثاق الروح القدس هي أهم مسألة لاهوتية تُفرِّق بين الشرق والغرب، بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك، بين اليونان واللاتين.


 يتفق الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك في أنه يوجد نوع من الغموض بخصوص الشخص  الثالث من الأقانيم. تعبيرا "آب" و"ابن" يُشيران بكل وضوح إلى تميّز شخصي،  ولا يمكن استبدالهما، ولا يشيران إلى الطبيعة الإلهية المشتركة الواحدة  التي للثالوث. أما تعبير "الروح القدس" فلا يشير بالضرورة إلى شخص مميّز  معيّن، بل قد يشيبر إلى الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة التي هي طبيعة روحية  وقدوسة. وبالفعل، فنحن نقول بصورة عامة: "الله روح" ونقول "الله قدوس"،  مشيرين إلى الطبيعة المشتركة وإلى كل واحد من الثالوث القدوس على حدة. لهذا  فتعبير "الروح القدس" يمكن أن ينطبق لا على تميّز شخصي فقط (أي لا على  أقنوم مُعين)، بل على الطبيعة المشتركة للأقانيم الثلاثة أيضاً. بهذا  المعنى، توما الأكويني على حق في قوله بأن الشخص الثالث من الثالوث ليس له  اسم خاص به وإن اسم "الروح القدس" قد أُعطي له على أساس استعمال كتابي.


 نواجه الصعوبة نفسها عندما نحاول تعريف وتحديد مصدر الروح القدس،  مقارنين "الولادة" بـ "الانبثاق". وحتى تعبير "الانبثاق"ىلا يمكن أن يُعتبر  بحد ذاته تعبيراً يصف الروح القدس حصراً. إنه تعبير عام غير شخصاني. لهذا  فتعبير "الانبثاق" لا يعطي مفهوماً خاصاً دقيقاً مثل تعبير "الولادة".  فتعبير "الولادة" يحافظ على الصفة السرية للأبوة والبنوّة الإلهيتين، ويصف  بالوقت نفسه علاقة محددة ما بين شخصي الآب والابن. لكن ليست هذه هي حالة  "الانبثاق"، وهو تعبير غير محدَّد عن شخص الروح القدس الغامض بالنسبة لنا،  والذي مصدره الأقنومي مقدَّم لنا بصورة سلبية (تنزيهية): إنه ليسى الولادة،  وليس هو نفسه مصدر أقنوم الابن.


 في القرن التاسع مسألة الروح القدس بين اللاتين والأرثوذكس أثارت مسألة  الثالوث بالعلاقة مع أقنوم الروح القدس. فاللاتين جاهدوا لتأسيس تنوع شخصي  على أساس تعبير homoousious بادئين من هوية الطبيعة. أما اليونان، وهم أكثر  وعياً للتضاد الثالوثي بين الجوهر (ousia) والأقنوم (Hypostasis)، وآخذين  بعين الاعتبار الجوهر المشترك، فقد أكدوا على أحدية Monarchy  [19] الآب، كضمانة ضد كل أشاكال السابليانية الجديدة كما أشرنا سابقاً.


*الانبثاق: اللاهوت اللاتيني:*



 إذا بدءنا من حقيقة أن الصفة الأقنومية للروح القدس تبقى غير معرّفة  و"مستورة"، فإن اللاهوت اللاتيني يسعى إلى رسم استنتاج إيجابي لنمط مصدر  الروح القدس. وبما أن تعبير "الروح القدس" هو، بمعنى ما، مشترك بين الآب  والابن (كلاهما روحٍ وقدوسٍ)، فإن تعبير "الروح القدس" يجب أن يشير إلى شخص  يتعلق بالآب والابن معاً بما لديهما من شيء مشترك. حتى لو كان موضوع بحثنا  هنا هو الانبثاق، الذي يعالج نمط مصدر الشخص الثالث، فإن تعبير "الانبثاق"  –والذي بحد ذاته لا يدل على نمط مصدر متميّز عن الولادة- يجب أن يشير إلى  علاقة مع الآب ومع الابن معاً، ليخدم اساساً لشخص ثالث، متميز عن الشخصين  الأولين. بما أن "علاقة التضاد" يمكن لها أن تتوطد فقط بين طرفين، فيجب على  الروح القدس أن ينبثق من الآب والابن، بمقدار ما يمثلان وحدة. هذا هو معنى  الصيغة اللاتينية التي بحسبها قيل إن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن  كما من مبدأ واحد.


 لا يمكن للمرء أن ينكر منطق هذا النمط من التفكير، والذي يسعى إلى تنوعٍ  أقنومي على مبدأ علاقات التضاد بحسب تعبير لوسكي. هذا الأساس الثالوثي،  الذي صاغه توما الأكويني، يصير لا مفر منه في اللحظة التي يتم بها الاعتراف  بعقيدة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن كمصدر واحد. هذه العقيدة تفترض  ما يلي:




1.علاقات التضاد بين الأقانيم هي أساس هذه الأقانيم  [20] والتي تعرّف نفسها بتضادها المتبادل، الأول تجاه الثاني، والأول والثاني تجاه الثالث؛
2.إن شخصين يمثلان وحدة غير شخصانية، في أنهما يفسحان المجال لبزوغ علاقة تضاد أُخرى؛
3.إن مصدر أشخاص الثالوث القدوس بشكل عام هو بالتالي غير شخصاني، إذ له  أساسه الحقيقي في الجوهر الواحد. إن السمة العامة للاهوت الثالوث الغربي  هذا هي أسبقية وحدة الطبيعة على الثالوث الشخصاني، أو أولوية وجودية  (أونتولوجية) للجوهر على الأقانيم


*التوازن بين الأقانيم والجوهر في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي:*



 إذا كان التنوع الشخصي في الله يمثل حقيقة أولوية لا يجب استنباطها من  أي مبدأ آخر ولا هي مؤسسة على أية فكرة أُخرى، فهذا لا يعني بأن التطابق  الجوهري للأقانيم الثلاثة هو وجودياً (أنتولوجياً) أدنى من تنوعهم  الأقنومي. فاللاهوت الثالوثي الأرثوذكسي ليس ردة فعل على عقيدة "الانبثاق  من الابن"؛ إنه لا يسير نحو التطرف الأقصى المعاكس (كأن يبلغ مثلاً في  التنوع الأقنومي على حساب الوحدة في الجوهر). فكما قلنا إن علاقات المصدر[21]  تدل على التنوع الشخصي للثلاثة، لكنها تدل أيضاً على التطابق الجوهري (في  الجوهر). فالابن والروح القدس يُميَّزان عن الآب، لكننا نعبد الأشخاص  الثلاثة؛ هما واحد معه، ونعترف بجوهرهم المشترك. هكذا فإن أحدية الآب تحافظ  على التوازن التام بين الطبيعة والأشخاص، بدون الانحياز نحو أحد الطرفين.  فلا يوجد جوهر غير شخصاني ولا أشخاص بدون جوهر واحد مشترك لهم. الطبيعة  الواحدة والأقانيم الثلاثة تُقدَّم لفهمنا في الوقت نفسه، بدون أسبقية  أحدهما على الآخر. إن أصل الأقانيم ليس أصلاً غير شخصاني، لأنه يعاد إلى  شخص الآب؛ لكن ليس من الممكن التفكير بمعزل عن ملكيتهم المشتركة للجوهر  الواحد نفسه. وإلا لكان لدينا ثلاثة أفراد إلهية، ثلاثة آلهة مرتطبة ببعضها  بعضاً بفكرة مجردة من الألوهة[22].  ومن جهة أُخرى، بما أن وحدة الجوهر هي التطابق (المساواة) غير الأقنومي  للثلاثة، في أنهم يملكون جوهراً مشتركاً، هكذا فإن وحدة الأقانيم الثلاثة  لا يمكن تصوّرها بمعزل عن أحديّة الآب، الذي هو أساس الملكية المشتركة  لجوهر واحد بعينه. لكننا نتعامل مع جوهر بسيط متميّز بعلاقات.


 نقطة الضعف في اللاهوت الغربي هي القول إنّ الأقانيم هي تميّزات ضمن  الجوهر. فالجوهر واحد للثلاثة يملكه بتمامه كل من الأقانيم دون انقسام  بينهم. فكيف تكون الأقانيم تميّزات في الجوهر والجوهر مملوك برمته لكل منهم  وللثلاثة؟ الجوهر لهم فلا يمكن أن يكون مصدر وجودهم. هو موجود فيهم. لا  يمكن تمييع الأقانيم في الجوهر لجعله مصدرهم. الآب مصدر الابن والروح  القدس. من جهة أُخرى، لماذا كل هذا التحايل على الآية 15: 26 من يوحنا[23]؟  في أشعيا 48: 16 الروح أرسل الابن. في الإنجيل الآب أرسل الابن والابن  أرسل الروح. فمعنى كلمة أرسل مختلف إذاً عن معنى كلمة "انبثق". دبجت  الكثلكة مكتبات للدفاع عن رأيهما بينما نص يوحنا (15: 26) واضح[24].


 في الدفاع عن الانبثاق الأقنومي للروح القدس من الآب وحده فإن  الأرثوذكسية تعترف بإيمانها بالثالوث البسيط، بينما تشير علاقات المصدر إلى  التنوّع المطلق للثلاثة، وبالوقت نفسه إلى وحدتهم كما هو ممثلٌ بالآب،  الذي ليس هو أحديّة فقط –في أنه الآب- ولكن بكونه أيضاً مصدر الوحدة  الثالوثية. هذا يعني أنه إذا كان الله إله الوحي الحي وليس جوهر الفلاسفة  البسيط، فإنه فقط عندئذ يمكن أن يكون الله الثالوث القدوس. هذه حقيقة  أولوية لا يمكن لها أن تكون مبنية على أية حدثية من التفكير مهما تكن. كل  أنواع المنطق والتفكير تبرهن على أنها خلفية أو أدنى بالنسبة للثالوث أساس  كل الكيان وكل المعرفة.


*الانبثاق الأزلي والتدبير الزمني للروح:*



 بسبب هذا الإصرار على البساطة الإلهية، نادراً ما ميّز اللاهوتيون  اللاتين بين الانبثاق الأزلي الوجودي (الانتولوجي) للروح القدس من الآب  وبين ظهوره الزمني (التدبيري) بواسطة الابن. المدافعون عن الانبثاق من  االابن يقتبسون آيات مثل يوحنا 20: 22 (ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم: اقبلوا  الروح القدس). ويقولون إن هذا هو برهان على أن الروح قد انبثق أزلياً من  الابن ومن الآب أيضاً. لكن اللاهوتيون الأرثوذكس أشاروا إلى أنه في الإنجيل  نفسه فإن المسيح نفسه يميّز بين مهمة الروح الزمنية وبين انبثاقه الأزلي:  "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق، الذي من عند  الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي" (يو 15: 26).


 لم ينكر الأرثوذكس قط أن الابن قد أرسل الروح إلى العالم أو أن الروح  ينبثق بفضل الابن (بالإشارة إلى مهمته الزمنية). لكن المدافعون عن الانبثاق  من الابن قد خلطوا بين المهمة الزمنية للروح وانبثاقه الأزلي. اللاهوتيون  الغربيون مغرمون بالاقبتاس من أوغسطينوس لدعم موقفهم. فأوغسطينوس استعمل  الآية 20: 22 من يوحنا للقول بالانبثاق المزدوج للروح القدس من الآب  والابن. أحياناً يقول إن الروح القدس ينبثق منهما "كما من مصدر وحيد"[25].  هذا التعليم الخالف صراحة لتعليم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية دفع بالكثيرين من  الأرثوذكس –من بينهم القديس مرقس الأفسسي- إلى اعتبار أن هذا التعليم  مُدخَل على كتابات أوغسطينوس من قبل كتبة لاحقين. وفي الواقع، إن الكثير من  الكتابات الآبائية تعرضت للتحوير عند نسخها أو ترجمتها في أوروبا العصور  الوسطى عن جهلٍ أو عمداً، وكانت عبارة "والابن" filoque تُزاد. أدّى هذا  إلى تضليل الكثير من اللاهوتيين الغربيين الذين اعتمدوا هذه الكتابات في  دفاعهم عن هذه العقيدة من أمثال توما الأكويني في كتابه "ضد أخطاء  اليونانيين". كشف هذه التحويرات وجمعها في كتاب واحد لوثري غيور من القرن  السابع عشر (اسمه Adam Zernikaw)، اهتدى إلى الأرثوذكسية بعد أن أمضى سنوات  باحثاً في مكتبات أوروبا في الكتابات الآبائية الأصلية، مقارناً إياها مع  المخطوطات المعاصرة، كاشفاً كل التحويرات التي تعرّضت لها والمختصة بانبثاق  الروح القدس. نُذر آدم راهباً أرثوذكسياً في موسكو وقبل وفاته وضع هذا  الكتاب عن انبثاق الابن[26].


*نتائج عقيدة "الانبثاق من الآب والابن":*



*1- الروح القدس غير مساوٍ للآب والابن (عدم مساواة)*



 من المهم معرفة أن الأرثوذكس لم يرفضوا عبارة "والابن" لأنهم رفضوا سلطة البابا المزعومة على دستور الإيمان[27].  فبينما لعب سلطان البابا المزعوم دوراً في المسألة، إلا أنه لم يكن السبب  الرئيسي. لقد رفض الأرثوذكس هذا التغيير في دستور الإيمان لأن عبارة  "والابن" كانت هرطوقية.
 المجمع الثاني في ليون (العام 1274)، والذي يعتبره الكاثوليك المجمع المسكوني الرابع عشر، يُعرِّف "والابن" كما يلي:
 "نعترف بإيمان وإخلاص بأن الروح القدس ينبثق أزلياً من الآب والابن، ليس كما من مبدأين، بل كما من مبدأ واحد"[28].  عقيدة "والابن" تم إعادة التأكيد عليها في مجمع فلورنس (1483). هكذا أعلنت  الكنيسة الكاثوليكية رسمياً أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن كما من  مصدر واحد ab utroque.


 بحسب اللاتين فإن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن. إن عزو خصائص  كالولادة والانبثاق يجب أن يكون إما للطبيعة الإلهية، التي هي مشتركة بين  الأشخاص (الأقانيم) الثلاثة، أو لأحد الأشخاص. لكن من غير المعقول أن تُعزى  صفة معينة إلى شخصين من الأقانيم الثلاثة ولا تُعزى إلى الثالث، وإلا  سيوجد عدم مساواة بينهم. هذا يعني أن صفة "إصدار" الروح القدس يجب أن تنتمي  إما إلى الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة أو إلى شخص واحد من الثالوث. لكن لا  يمكنها أن تنتمي إلى شخصين إلا إذا كان الشخص الثالث غير مساوٍ لهما. فإذا  كانت صفة إصدار الروح القدس خاصة بشخصيّ الآب والابن حصراً، فهذا يعني أن  شخص الروح القدس أدنى منهما. هذا ما ذكره أول دحض منهجي أرثوذكسي لهذه  العقيدة والذي كتبه القديس فوتيوس الكبير، بطريرك القسطنطينية خلال القرن  التاسع كما ورد في كتابه Mystagogy.


 فهما أدرت الموقف يكون الروح القدس أدنى من أقنوم إلهي كامل. فإذا أكد  المرء أن الولادة والانبثاق هما صادران عن الطبيعة، عندئذ يجب أن يؤكد  المرء أنهما ناجمان عن كل الأقانيم الإلهية[29]  (لأن للأقانيم الثلاثة الطبيعة الإلهية الواحدة نفسها). هكذا تقوم  الأقانيم جميعاً بالولادة والانبثاق، كل واحد من الأقنومين الآخرين. أيضاً،  إذا كان الروح القدس مماثلاً في الجوهر للآب والابن، فإنه يجب بالضرورة أن  يُنتج شخصاً آخر (أو يُنتج الآب والابن).


 "إذا كان الابن مولوداً من الآب والروح القدس ينبثق من الابن، فبأي منطق  لا تمنح الروح الذي يوجد في الجوهر المماثل نفسه، كرامة انبثاق آخر منه في  الوقت نفسه؟ وإلا فإنك تحط من قدره وهو الذي يستحق كرامة مساوية"[30].


 من جهة أُخرى، إن كان الانبثاق هو خاصية للشخص، وليس للطبيعة، فكيف يمكن  عندها أن يشرح المرء أن اثنين فقط من الأقانيم (الآب والابن) يشاركان  الخاصية نفسها؟ هل يحتاج الآب إلى الابن لإنتاج الروح؟


 لكن الجوهر ليس هو علّة (سبب) الكلمة؛ إن الآب هو العلّة الشخصية لشخص  الكلمة. لكن إذا كان الابن هو أيضاً علّة الروح كما تؤكد هذه العقيدة غير  الصالحة، عندئذ فإن الصفة الشخصية للآب هي موزّعة على الابن. وبالنهاية  فإنك مجبر على قول هذا، أو أن تقول إن الابن يكمّل شخص الآب، وأن الآبن  يتخذ دور الابن ولقبه. إن إنقاص سرّ الثالوث الهائل إلى مجرد ثنائي (زوج)  لهو الأمر نفسه[31].


 يجب أن نلاحظ أن أحد أسباب إدخال عبارة "والابن" كان لمحاربة هرطقة  آريوس. فمعظم القبائل البربرية قد قبلت الآريوسية. ورغم أنها تحوّلت في  النهاية إلى الكثلكة، فإن الآريوسية صارت تتغلغل في الغرب عبر هيئات  متنوعة. كانت اسبانيا إحدى بقع الهرطقات الساخنة. فاللاهوتيون، مثل  Paulinus of Aquileia، استعملوا عبارة "والابن" ضد الذي حاجّوا بأن ناسوت  المسيح قد تم "تبنّيه"، مؤكدين بالتالي على المساواة الكاملة للابن مع  الآب.


 للوهلة الأولى، تبدو المحاجّة منطقية. فإذا كان المسيح إلهاً كاملاً مثل  أبيه، إذاً يجب على الروح القدس أن ينبثق منه ومن الآب أيضاً. بينما يبدوا  هذا أنه قد "يساعد" على التأكيد على ألوهية الابن الكاملة، فإنه يترك  الروح القدس خارجاً في العراء. فإذا كان الابن يحتاج إلى إنتاج الروح (مع  الآب) لكي يكون مساوياً للآب، عندئذ يحتاج الروح أيضاً أن يُنتج شخصاً لكي  يكون مساوياً للآب والابن! لهذا لا توجد طريقة للتأكيد على عبارة "والابن"  بدون الحطّ من الروح القدس.


 أيضاً، إذا كان الابن مولوداً من الآب، والروح (بحسب هذه البدعة) ينبثق  من الآب والابن، عندئذ للسبب نفسه يجب على شخص آخر أن ينبثق من الروح،  وهكذا لا يكون لدينا ثلاثة بل أربعة أشخاص! وإذا كان الانبثاق الرابع  ممكناً، عندئذ فإن انبثاقاً آخر ممكناً من ذلك، وهكذا دواليك إلى عدد غير  محدود من الانبثاقات والأشخاص، حتى يتحول هذا التعليم في النهاية إلى تعدد  يوناني للآلهة[32].


 لكن تعليم "والابن" لم يُستنبط لمحاربة الآريوسية، لأنه كان موجوداً  بشكل ما منذ القرن الخامس على الأقل. وقبوله من قبل اللاهوتيين الناطقين  باللاتينية لم يكن نتيجة لضرورته اللاهوتية (في محاربة الآريوسية)، بل  نتيجة لسلطة أغسطينوس في اللاهوت اللاتيني وللطريقة اللاهوتية التي ستصير  العملة الشائعة للمسيحية الغربية. يقول Pelikan[33]:


 "إن أكثر الأمثلة البارزة والمميتة مسكونياً لسلطة أوغسطينوس في اللاهوت  الثالوثي اللاتيني كانت الطريقة الآلية تقريباً التي بها قبل اللاهوتيون  الغربيون فكرة الانبثاق من الابن"[34].


*2- الأشخاص (الأقانيم) هي العلاقات التي تُميّزها:*



 كما وجدنا، رأى تراثنا الأرثوذكسي في صيغة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب  والابن ميلاً للتأكيد على وحدة الطبيعة على حساب إضعاف التميّز الحقيقي بين  الأشخاص وجعله نسبياً، وعلى حساب الطعن بمفهوم الأقنوم. وبالفعل، فبحسب  الفكر الغربي، إن الآب والابن يسببان انبثاق الروح القدس، بمقدار ما  يُمثلان الطبيعة الواحدة؛ بينما الروح القدس، والذي بالنسبة للاهوت الغربي،  يصير "الرباط بين الآب والابن"، فإنما يمثل وحدة طبيعية بين الآب والابن.  وبحسب أوغسطينوس والأكويني فإن البنوّة والابن هما الأمر الواحد نفسه:  فالابن هو علاقة مع واحد هو الآب، والروح القدس هو علاقة مع اثنين هما الآب  والابن. وبما أن الأقانيم (أو الأشخاص) ما هي إلا مجرّد علاقات ضمن  الألوهة، فإن الروح القدس يجب أن ينبثق من الآب والابن لكي يكون متميّزاً  عن الابن.


 إن الخصائص الأقنومية (الأبوة، الولادة، الانبثاق) تُبتلع تقريباً في  الطبيعة أو الجوهر. وهكذا، فبدلاً من كون العلاقات خصائص للأقانيم، تصير  متساوية ومتطابقة معهم. كما كتب توما الأكويني (الشخص هو العلاقة)، هو  علاقة داخلية للجوهر الذي ينوّعه. هكذا فاللاتين يفكّرون في الشخصانية كنمط  للطبيعة، بينما اليونان يفكّرون في الطبيعة كمحتوى للشخص.


 الاقتراب الغربي من الطبيعة والشخص هو اقتراب خاطئ. فطبيعة أي كائن  –مخلوقاً أو غير مخلوق- لا يمكن أن توجد خارج الشخص. فالشخص هو الحاوي  والطبيعة هي المحتوى. لا توجد الطبيعة كطبيعة مجرّدة أو "هيولية" بدون شخص  يحويها ويقدّمها إلى الآخر. فكما أنه لا يمكننا أن نعرف طبيعة بشرة مجردة  هكذا لا يمكننا أن نعرف طبيعة إلهية مجرّدة. الطبيعة البشرية تُقدرم ذاتها  لي من خلال الشخص الذي يحويها: بطرس، بولس، يوحنا، إلخ. هكذا الطبيعة  الإلهية توجد في أشخاص الآب والابن والروح القدس وتجعل ذاتها معروفة، بحدود  إمكانياتنا كبشر، من خلال أشخاص الثالوث المجيد. فعندما يقول توما  الأكويني إن الشخص علاقة، ينسف هذا مفهوم الشخص ومعناه ويذوّب أونتولوجيته  (وجوديته) لأن "العلاقة" لا تملك كياناً وجودياً خاصاً بها. أيضاً، عندما  يقول اللاهوت اللاتيني إن الشخصانية نمط للطبيعة، يفضي هذا إلى النتيجة  نفسها، لأن لاهوتاً كهذا يطعن في لاهوت الثالوث ويطيح به تماماً. فاللاهوت  الغربي يرى طبيعة إلهية مجردة أولاً. بعد هذا يضيف على هذه الطبيعة علاقات  تأخذ أسماء وصفات شخصية هي الآب والابن والروح القدس. لهذا في هذه الطبيعة  الإلهية كل شيء مشترك بين هذه الثلاثة بدون أن يكون لأي منها خصائص شخصانية  تميّز الآب عن الابن عن الروح القدس. هذا يشبه تماماً هرطقة سابيليوس إن  لم يكن أخطر منها، سواء قصد ذلك اللاتين أم لا.


 في القرن الرابع عشر قام هدوئي أرثوذكسي ولاهوتي كبير وهو Gallistos  Angelikoudis بكتابة شرح لأعمال الأكويني، يرى فيها إن الأكويني زاد على  هرطقة سابيليوس شيئاً أخطر وهو تحليلات الأكويني العقلية التي أضافها على  الحياة الداخلية للجوهر الإلهي والتي، بحسب آباء الكنيسة، غير مدركة أو  معروفة لأي مخلوق. سبب ضلالات الأكويني هو أنه بدأ من العالم المحسوس  ونتيجة تحليلاته الفلسفية وتأملاته العقلية حاول الوصول إلى الجوهر الإلهي  بأن طبّق نواميس العالم المخلوق على الجوهر الإلهي غير المخلوق. وبدلاً من  أن ينال الإنسان الوحي الإلهي الذي يُلهمه لمعرفة الله، وبدلاً من الروح  القدس الذي علّم الآباء وأرشد المجامع المسكونية، استعمل الأكويني  الإمكانيات العقلية البشرية للوصول إلى جوهر إلهي مجرّد، إلى إله لا يتصل  بالإنسان بقوى إلهية غير مخلوقة.


 من هنا نفهم علاقة هذا اللاهوت الثالوثي الغربي بعقيدة النعمة المخلوقة  لدى الغرب. فهذا الإلهي المجرّد يحتاج إلى خلق "وسائط" هي نعمته لكي يتصل  به الإنسان.


*3- الأشخاص (الأقانيم) تصير مجرد علاقات تضاد (تعارض) في اللاهوت الغربي:*



 يرفض اللاهوت الأرثوذكس، من جهة أُخرى، أن يعترف بعلاقة مصدر تصنع الروح  القدس في تعارض مع الآب والابن، ومأخوذة كمبدأ وحيد. او تمّ الاعتراف بأن  علاقات التضاد بين الأقانيم هي أساسها (كما في اللاهوت الغربي)، فإن التنوع  الشخصاني في الثالوث سيصير نسبياً: بمقدار ما الروح هو أقنوم واحد، فالروح  القدس يمثل وحدة الاثنين في طبيعتهما المتماثلة (وبالتالي يضيع تمايزه  الاقنومي وهويته الأقنومية). لهذا يرى اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي استحالة منطقية  لأي علاقات تضاد بين الأطراف الثلاثة. بالحقيقة، إن التمايز المطلق[35]  للثلاثة لا يمكن أن يُبنى على علاقات من التضاد بدون الاعتراف ضمناً أو  علناً بأولوية الجوره على الأقانيم، وبدون خلط الأقانيم الثلاثة بطريقة أو  بأُخرى مع الجوهر. هذا يفترض أساساً نسبياً (وبالتالي ثانوياً) للتنوع  الشخصاني بالمقارنة مع التطابق في الطبيعة. لكن هذا بالضبط ما لا يمكن  للاهوت الأرثوذكسي أن يعترف به.


 الأرثوذكس أكّدوا بأن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب وحده. هذه الصيغة تمثّل  بنبرتها العقائدية تأكيداً بسيطاً جداً للتعليم التقليدي عن "أصل الآب"،  المصدر الفريد للأقانيم الإلهية. يمكن الاعتراض بأن هذه الصيغة لانبثاق  الروح القدس من الآب وحده لا تفسح المجال لأي علاقة تضاد بين الشخص الثاني  والشخص الثالث من الثالوث القدوس. لكن مبدأ علاقات التضاد بالذات هو غير  مقبول للاهوت الثالوثي الأرثوذكسي: لأن تعبير "علاقات المصدر" ذات معنى  مختلف في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي عنها بين المدافعين عن الانبثاق من الآب  والابن.


 عندما يقول اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي إن الانبثاق الأزلي للروح القدس من الآب  هو متميّز بصورة غير موصوفة عن الولادة الأزلية للابن المولود من الآب،  فإنه لا توجد محاولة لتأسيس علاقة تضاد بين الابن والروح القدس. ليس هذا  فقط لأن الانبثاق هو غير موصوف (فالولادة أيضاً غير موصوفة)، بل أيضاً لأن  علاقات المصدر في الثالوث –البنوة والانبثاق- لا يمكن أن تُعتبر كأساس  للأقانيم، بحيث تقرّر تنوّعها المطلق. فالأقنوم يأتي أولاً ووجوديته  (أونتولوجيته) مستقلة عن أية علاقة له (سواء علاقة مصدره أو سواها). عندما  نقول بأن انبثاق الروح القدس هو علاقة تختلف بصورة مطلقة عن ولادة الابن،  فإننا نشير إلى الاختلاف بينهما بالنسبة لنمط علاقة كل منهما مع ذلك المصدر  الجامع (المشترك ألا وهو الآب) لكي نؤكد بأن جامعية (وحدة) المصدر لا  تؤثّر بأي شكل من الأشكال على التنوع المطلق بين الابن والروح.


 يمكن القول هنا بأن العلاقات بين أشخاص الثالوث تخدم فقط لتعبّر عن  التنوّع الأقنومي لأشخاص الثالوث؛ فهي ليست أساس الثالوث. إن التنوع المطلق  للأقانيم الثلاثة هو الذي يقرّر علاقاتهم المختلفة الواحد بالآخر، وليس  العكس بالعكس. هنا من المستحيل أن نعرّف وجوداً شخصانياً في اختلافه المطلق  الواحد عن الآخر، لهذا لا بد من تبني مقاربة سلبية (تنزيهية) لفهم سرّ  الثالوث المجيد وللإعلان بأن الآب –الذي بدون بداية- هو ليس الابن أو الروح  القدس، وبأن الابن المولود هو ليس الروح القدس ولا الآب، وبأن الروح القدس  "المنبثق من الآب" هو ليس الآب ولا الابن[36].  هنا لا يمكننا أن نتكلم عن علاقات تضاد بل فقط عن علاقات تنوّع. عندما  يعرّف اللاهوت الغربي الأقانيم الإلهية بعلاقات تضاد فيما بينها فإنه يتبنى  المقاربة الإيجابية لسرّ الثالوث. هذه المقاربة تثبّط الصفة الطلقة  للتنوّع الشخصاني للأقانيم وتجعل الثالوث نسبياً وبمعنى ما تنزع شخصانيته[37].
 المقاربة الإيجابية التي تطرحها عقيدة "الانبثاق من الابن" تُدخل نوعاً  من النسبية في عقيدة الثالوث، لأن هذه الطريقة تجعل التضاد الأساسي بين  الجوهر والأقانيم أمراً نسبياً، لأن مفهوم الأقنوم صار مفهوماً نسبياً في  هذه الطريقة. وكما ذكرنا في الحاشية السابقة، إن فهمنا لله بالطريقة  الإيجابية هو فهم محدود جداً وتدخل فيه الملكات العقلية والمحاجّات  الفلسفية. هذا ما حدث للاهوت الغربي عندما بدأ بالعقل (على الطريقة  الأرسطوية) لفهم طبيعة إلهية مجرّدة، ومن ثم أضاف على هذه الطبيعة أقانيم  إلهية عرّفهم بعلاقات مصدرها وبعلاقات التضاد فيما بنيها. هذه الطريقة تعطي  المرء الانطباع بأن قمم اللاهوت قد هُجرت لكي تنزل إلى مستوى الفلسفة  الدينية. من جهة أُخرى، إن المقاربة السلبية، والتي تضعنا وجهاً لوجه مع  التضاد المبدئي للتطابق الملطق ومع التنوع المطلق في الله، لا تسعى أن تحجب  هذا التضاد بل أن تعبر عنه بصورة أكثر ملائمة، بحيث يجعلنا سر الثالوث  نتجاوز النمط الفلسفي للتفكير ويحرّرنا من محدوديتنا العقلية البشرية  بتغيير وسائل فهمنا وباستلهام الوحي الإلهي بالروح القدس الذي يعلّمنا  أسرار الله بمقدار ما نستطيع كبشر. فالإيمان في المقاربة الأولى  (الإيجابية) هو الذي يطلب فهماً لكي ينقل الوحي إلى مستوى الفلسفة. أما في  المقاربة الأخيرة (النزيهية أو السلبية) فإن الفهم هو الذي يطلب حقائق  الإيمان، لكي يتقدّس بالصيرورة أكثر انفتاحاً على حقائق الوحي. هكذا، في  صياغة عقيدة الثالوث، فإن الصفة التنزيهية (السلبية) للفكر الآبائي  الأرثوذكسي كانت قادرة على حفظ المساواة العجيبة بين الأقانيم مع التمييز  بين الطبيعة والأقانيم في الوقت نفسه. وبما أن عقيدة الثالوث هي حجر  الزاوية في الفكر اللاهوتي كله وتنتمي إلى عالم يدعوه آباء تراثنا "اللاهوت  Theologia" بالخاصة، فمن المفهوم بأن أي انحراف عن اللاهوت الثالوثي  الشخصاني الأرثوذكسي يمثّل أهمية حاسمة. فالفرق بين مفهومي الثالوث بين  الشرق والغرب يقرّر السمة الكاملة للفكر اللاهوتي في كلتا الجهتين وما ينجم  عن ذلك الفرق من نتائج على مستوى الخلاص.


*4- الروح القدس هو "رباط المحبة" بين الآب والابن:*



 بحسب أوغسطينوس وتوما الأكويني يُعرّف الروح القدس بأنه "المحبة  المشتركة" بين الآب والابن، وهو رباط الوحدة بينهما. هذا التعليم يطابق  أقنوم الروح القدس بالمحبة الإلهية. فالروح القدس هو المحبة.


 لكن المحبة الإلهية لدى آباء الكنيسة هي قوى إلهية غير مخلوقة مشتركة  بين الأقانيم الثلاثة. لذا فهذا التعليم مرفوض قطعاً لأنه يخلط بين الأقنوم  والمحبة، بين كيان شخصي حاوٍ لطبيعة إلهية، وبين قوة إلهية غير مخلوقة.  فالقول إن الروح القدس هو محبة يعني تحويل أقنوم الروح القدس إلى قوة بها  يحب الآب والابن بعضهما بعضاً. هذا يفضي إلى تشويش مطلق بين أقانيم الثالوث  القدوس لأنه لا يعد لأقنوم الروح القدس فيه وجود شخصاني مستقل، بل يصير  قوة غير شخصانية مشتركة بين الآب والابن.
 أيضاً تحويل الروح القدس إلى مجرّد محبةو بين الآب والابن يجعل الروح  أساس الثالوث، بينما أساس الثالوث وأصله في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي الآبائي هو  الآب.


 قد لا يرى البعض أي خطأ في القول بأن الروح القدس هو المحبة المتبادلة  بين الآب والابن. اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي يقبل هذا القول فقط إذا أرفقناه  بالقول إن الابن أيضاً هو المحبة المتبادلة بين الآب والروح القدس وإن الآب  هو المحبة المتبادلة بين الابن والروح القدس. فالمحبة الإلهية كما قلنا  مشتركة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة. لكن ليس هذا ما عناه أوغسطينوس (أو كتاباته)  وتوما الأكويني. لهذا رفضت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية هذا التعليم في مجمع  القسطنطينية العام 1722 والذي أكّد بصراحة أن المحبة مشتركة بين الأقانيم  الثلاثة للثالوث القدوس وأن هذه المحبة ليست على الإطلاق خاصية للروح القدس  حصراً. يقول البطريرك جناديوس سكولاريوس Gennadios Scholarios: "أين كتب  بوضوح في الأسفار الإلهية بأن الروح القدس هو المحبة المتبادلة بين الآب  والابن؟ في أي كنزٍ دفين مخبوءة هذه العقيدة؟ وكيف أفلتت من بقية الآباء  الذين، مع ذلك، يفحصون كل شيء بدقة؟".


 كل اسم عدا اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، هو غير مناسب لوصف خصائص  الأقانيم الخاصة في وجود الثالوث غير القابل للمنال، حتى لو كان هذا الاسم  هو الكلمة أو المعزّي، وأي اسم لا يشير إلى الناحية الخارجية من الله أو  ظهوره أو تدبيره. فعقيدة الثالوث هي ذروة اللاهوت حيث تقف أفكارنا صامتة  ساكنة أمام السر الأولي لوجود الله الشخصي. وعدا عن الأسماء التي تشير إلى  الأقانيم الثلاثة وعن الطبيعة الجامعة للثالوث فإن الأسماء الأُخرى التي لا  حصر لها والتي نستعملها لله (أي الأسماء الإلهية) إنما تشير إلى الله ليس  في كيانه غير القابل للمنال وإنما إلى "ما يحيط بالجوهر" بحسب القديس  غريغوريوس اللاهوتي، أي إلى ما يمكن معرفته من الله وعن الله.


 إذاً: ليست عقيدة "الانبثاق من الابن" هي تلاعب بالألفاظ. وهذه العقيدة  هي إضافة غير مشروعة على دستور الإيمان النيقاوي. وقد دانها البابا يوحنا  الثامن العام 879. وتُظهر هذه العقيدة رؤية مختلفة للثالوث واقتراباً  مختلفاً عن اقتراب الآباء الكبادوكيين منه، والذي يكمن لاهوتهم ما وراء  الإقرار النهائي على الدستور في العام 381.


 إن البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، في مناسبتين، تلا دستور الإيمان بدون  "الانبثاق من الابن". هذا لا يُرضي اعتراضات الأرثوذكسي إذا وافقت الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية على إزالة "ومن الابن" من دستور الإيمان النيقاوي. فالكنيسة  الكاثولكيية قد أعلنت رسمياً أن الانبثاق من الابن هو عقيدة، ولا يمكن  ببساطة أن تُسقط من دستور الإيمان كما لو لم توجد. يجب أن تُعلن عقيدة  "الانبثاق من الآب والابن" هرطقة وتُنبذ رسمياً. إن حلّ هذه المسألة يتطلّب  توبة حقيقية وتعبيراً في الذهن والقلب. والمسيح للثالوث القدوس غير  المنقسم والمشترك في الجوهر الواحد كل حين وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين.



*د. عدنان طرابلسي
 نقلاً عن: سألتني فأجبتك، الدراسات الملحقة
 ص 575-602
 الطبعة الأولى 2005*
*
*​  [1] راجع السؤال 182 المتعلق بالنعمة غير المخلوقة في الفصل السادس، والدراسة الخاصة بهذا الموضوع في قسم الملاحق.
 [2]  مجرد الإيمان بالآب والابن والروح القدس وحده لا يكفي. فالمورمون يؤمنون  بالآب والابن والروح القدس وإنما بصيغة كفرية وثنية مجبولة بضلالة تعدد  الآلهة. وشهود يهوه يستعملون الصيغة نفسها وإنما بمعنى يهودي كفري.
 [3]  راجع السؤال 182 في الفصل السادس عن النعمة الإلهية والمتعلق بالجوهر  الإلهي والقوى الإلهية. أيضاً الدراسة الملحقة الخاصة بهذا الموضوع.
 [4] أوريجنس أفلاطوني. دانه المجمع الخامس المسكوني. إنما هو مفسر كبير. فيما عدا هرطقاته، هو جيّد.
 [5] راجع الأب اسبيرو جبور "سر التدبير الإلهي".
 [6]  بولس السمسياطي استعمل لفظة هومواوسيوس. إلا أن الآباء قصدوا معنى آخر.  الغرب استعمل لفظة شخص Personne المقابلة لـ Prosopon اليونانية التي لا  تعني "أقنوم". تفاهم الغرب والشرق على المضمون فقبل الكبادوكيون ترادف  لفظتي شخص وأقنوم (اسبيرو جبور).
 [7] راجع اسبيرو جبور: "سر التدبير الإلهي" و"الله في اللاهوت المسيحي" و د. عدنان طرابلسي: "الرؤية الأرثوذكسية للإنسان".
 [8]  هذه الفكرة المنسوبة إلى أوغسطينوس وهو متهم بها، إلى درجة أنه يُعتقد بأن  أوغسطينوس كان يؤمن بأن الأفلاطونيين القدامى قد عرفوا بصورة ما الثالوث.  من هنا نشأة كتاب "أسطورة الملاك" من العصور الوسطى والذي فيه يقول ملاك  (متخفٍّ بشكل طفل) لأوغسطين: "من الأسهل لك أن تفعل هذا (تسكب ماء البحر  كله في حفرة صغيرة) عن أن تنهك نفسك بسر الثالوث العميق بوساطة موارد العقل  البشري وحده".
 [9]  هذا الفكر الأوغسطيني مخالف للاهوت الأرثوذكسي ولتعليم الآباء. فحكمة الله  ومعرفته وصلاحه وقوته، إلخ، هي قواه الإلهية غير المخلوقة وليست الجوهر  الإلهي. بالطبع أوغسطينوس لم يكن يميز بين الجوهر الإلهي والقوى الإلهية  وبسببه (كثيراً أو قليلاً) رفض اللاهوت الغربي هذا التمييز فضلّ.
 [10] صفات غير جوهرية.
 [11]  Fredrick Copleston, SJ., A History of Philosophy, Vol. 2, Pt 1,  Mediaeval Philosophy: Augustine to Bonaventure (Garden City, NY; Image  Books, 1962) p, 87.
 [12]  Pelikan, Spirit, p. 195. The reference is to Anselm of Havellberg,  Dialogues in Constantinople with Nicetas of Nicomedia, 2: 10.
 [13]  لمراجعة مزاج أوغسطينوس بين فلسفة أرسطو والأفلاطونية الحديثة في كتابه  "الثالوث"، ولمراجعة التناقضات الموروثة في ذلك المزيج، راجع:
 A. C. Lioyd, „On Augustine’s Concept of a Person“ in  Augustine: A Collection of Critical Essays, Ed. By R. A. Markus (Garden  City, NY: Achor Books, 1972), pp. 191-205.
 [14]  سبب خطأ أوغسطين هو ترجمة ايرونيموس للعهد الجديد في يوحنا 15: 26.  ايرونيموس ترجم بلفظة واحدة انبثق وأرسل. وفي رو 5: 12 أخطأ ايرونيموس ففهم  أوغسطينوس أن البشر مسؤولون عن خطيئة آدم الشخصية. اليوم تراجعت الترجمات  الكاثوليكية. في الفرنسية B.J. وترجمتها لدار المشرق. رومية 5: 12 صارت مثل  الأرثوذكسية. في تعليقهما على يوحنا 15: 26 فرقتا بين الإرسال الزمني يوم  العنصرة وبين الانبثاق السرمدي. الجرمان اجتاحوا فرنسا واسبانيا وشمال  أفريقيا وهم على المذهب الأريوسي. ففي 859 نادوا في اسبانيا بانبثاق الروح  القدس من الابن ضد الآريوسية لرفع مستوى الابن إلى مساواة الآب. في 794  تبنى مجمع فرانكفورت الشالماني البدعة لأن شارلمان يريد الانفصال عن  القسطنطينية.
 طعن في المجمع السابع رئيسه طراسيوس ويوحنا الصرحاء ضد انبثاق الروح من  الآب. في 809 في مجمع Aix en Provence بفرنسا حضر رهبان شرقيون قاوموا ذلك.  انتقلوا إلى روما فشجبها البابا لاون الثالث. انحصرت بالجرمان. في زمن  الاضطرابات في إيطاليا فاز بالبابوية عضو في مجلس الشيوخ المائل إلى  الجرمان فخرج لاستقبال الملك الجرماني الفاتح. هذا الملك فرضها في روما  بسبب خزي البابا وخليفته أخيه (راجع مقالي في مجلة النور الغراء 1974 عن  معجم اللاهوت الكاثوليكي الشهير). فالبلاء كل البلاء في العرق الجرماني  الذي غرق أولاً في الآريوسية ثم أغرق الكثلكة في الانشقاق ثم ابتلاها  بالتمزق البروتستانتي.
 ومن مخاطر الأمر أن الكثلكة أهملت الروح القدس في صلواتها وحياتها  الروحية حتى صدر مؤخراً كتاب فرنسي كاثوليكي يقول: إن الغائب الأكبر في  الغرب هو الروح القدس وصار تركيزها على الإله الواحد يرعبني رغم كل محبتي.  نحن ثالوثيون أولاً لا محصورون في الوحدة المخنوقة مثل اليهود. (اسبيرو  جبور)
 [15]  الفلسفة الغربية السكولاستيكية لا تقول بأن الجوهر موجود قبل الأقانيم.  بالنسبة لله الجوهر والأقانيم سرمديون. أسبقية الجوهر على الوجود أو الوجود  على الجوهر مطروحة بالنسبة للخلق. إنما اللاتين يضعون في أبحاثهم النبرة  على الجوهر بدلاً من وضعها على الأقانيم. (اسبيرو جبور)
 [16] Oratio XXXI (Thelogica V), 14, PG., XXXVI, 148D-149A
 [17] الإيمان الأرثوذكسي 1: 8، ص 65-73، ترجمة أدريانوس شكور.
 [18]  أي جعل الآب أعظم من الابن والروح هو إحدار للالبن والروح وهو بالتالي  إهانة للآب لأن الثالثة أشخاص متساوون في كل شيء، إلا أن لكل واحد منهم  خاصته الأقنومية المميزة.
 [19]  الاسم من أحد. نفضل هذه الترجمة لكلمة Monarchy العسيرة الترجمة والمركّبة  من جذرين "واحد" و"أصل". ركز عليها كثيراً باسيليوس الكبير.
 [20] توما الأكويني يتمادى أكثر قائلاً: إن أشخاص الثالوث هي علاقات: "الأشخاص هي علاقات" (persona est relatio, I, qu. 40, a. 2)
 [21] الأبوة وعدم العلة (للآب)، الولادة والعلّة (للابن) والانبثاق والعلّة (للروح القدس).
 [22] باسيليوس قال إن الله واحد لأن الجوهر واحد.
 [23]  رغم إعجابي الشديد جداً بالعلامة العبقري الكاثوليكي المختص بالكتاب  المقدس Raymond Brown، وإعجابي الشديد بدقته الكتابية والموضوعية (عندما لا  يتعلق الأمر بالتعاليم العقائدية البابوية)، لا يمكنني إلا أن أُعجب أيضاً  بولائه للتعالليم الكاثوليكية البابوية حتى ولو كانت تخالف الكتاب المقدس  (كالانبثاق مثلاً) أو التي لا سند كتابي لها أبداً (انتقال العذراء إلى  السماء دون موتها، الحبل بلا دنس، الباباوية، إلخ..). متى يتعلم الأرثوذكس  هذه الأمانة المطلقة لتعاليم كنيستهم وآبائهم القديسين؟ فقط عندما يكون  الأسقف الأرثوذكسي "قاطعاً باستقامة كلمة حق" لا كلمة باطل! (ع. ط.)
 [24]  عدنان لم يطّلع على مجلدات الأب De Règnon ليراه يعرض وجهة نظر آبائنا  بأمانة. ولم يطالع كتاب أبي الشخصانية الفرنسية المعاصر مونيه Le  Personnalisme, p. 12 ليراه يعترف بأن الشخصانية مستوحاة من تراثنا  اليوناني. وأثبت Clement أن مونييه تأثر بصديقه الروسي بردياييف الذي تعاون  معه في مجلة Esprit (اسبيرو جبور).
 [25] De Trim, XV, 17,29
 [26] هكذا جاءت في المصدر، ونعتقد أن هذا خطأ مطبعي. والعبارة الصحيحة قد تكون "الانبثاق من الابن" أو "انبثاق الروح القدس"... وعلى هذا الرابط ستجد شرحاً أوفى عن الكاتب والكتاب... (الشبكة)
 [27]  دخلت هذه الزيادة في إسبانيا أولاً ثم انتشرت حتى وصلت إلى رومة التي كانت  هي والبابا فيها آخر من يعلم. إلا أن قبولها في دستور الإيمان من قبل  الكرسي البابوي يجعلها تعليماً كاثوليكياً رسمياً قد وافق عليه بابا روما  وبالتالي مسؤولاً عنه مسؤولية تامة.
 [28] Constitution II: I. (1274) Second Council of Lyons.
 [29]  من بين الكثيرين فإن Paulinus of Aquileia, Ratrammus and Peter Danian  يؤيدون أن انبثاق الروح القدس كان من الطبيعة الإلهية، وليس من الأقنوم.
 [30] Mystagogy, 8, pp. 62-63
 [31] Mystagogy, 15, pp. 65
 [32] Mystagogy, 37, p. 77
 [33] مؤرخ كنسي مشهور ومعاصر وأستاذ في جامعة Yale في الولايات المتحدة. اهتدى إلى الأرثوذكسية مؤخراً.
 [34] Pelikan, Crowth, p 21
 [35]  التمايز (أو التنوّع) المطلق لكل أقنوم هو هوية الأقنوم والشخصية التي لا  تُستبدل أو تكرر. مفهوم الأقنوم مختلف بين اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي والكاثوليكي.  لهذا نجد فرقاً في معالجة هذا الموضوع. فالأقنوم في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي  قائم بحد ذاته، هو مطلق وكل. لهذا لا يمكن تعريف الأقنوم بمصدره أو بعلاقة  مصدره. بل على العكس، هويته الشخصية هي التي تعرّف علاقته مع الأقانيم  الأُخرى. هذا ما لايستطيع اللاهوت الغربي أن يستوعبه لأن مفهوم الأقنوم  لديه مختلف ونسبي. لهذا كلام الأكويني (الشخص هو العلاقة) هو كلام مرفوض  أرثوذكسياً.
 [36]  يقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي: "أن لا يكون مولوداً، أن يكون مولوداً،  وأن يكون منبثقاً هذه هي الخصائص التي تسم الآب والابن والذي ندعوه الروح  القدس، بطريقة ما بحيث نصون تميّز الأقانيم الثلاثة في طبيعة واحدة وبهاء  الألوهة؛ لأن الابن هو ليس الآب، لأنه يوجد آب واحد فقط، لكنه على ما هو  الآب عليه، الروح اتلقدس، ولو أنه منبثق من الله، فهو ليس الاب، فإنه يوجد  ابن مولود وحيد فقط، لكنه على ما هو الابن عليه. الثالثة واحد في اللاهوت  والواحد ثلاثة في الأشخاص. هكذا نتجنب وحدة سابيليوس وثلاثية الهرطقة  المعاصرة البغيضة". Or. 30, 9; PG. 36 col. 141D-144A
 [37]  لا يمكن تعريف الأقنوم لأنه مطلق. كما لا يمكن تعريف الله لأنه مطلق.  التعريف الإيجابي له (صالح، عادل، إلخ...) هو تعريف ناقص ونسبي. التعريف  التنزيهي (السلبي) لله هو أكمل (غير محدود، غير منظور، إلخ). الأمر نفسه  ينطبق على تعريف الأقنوم. التعريف الإيجابي للأقنوم يجعله نسبياً وهو ليس  كذلك. لهذا فالتعريف الإيجابي (كما في اللاهوت الغربي) هو تعريف غير صحيح.  فلا يمكن حصر مفهوم الأقنوم وتعريفه بنمك علاقة مصدره. حصر المطلق في قمقم  يجعله نسبياً. التعريف التنزيهي هو أكمل (كما في اللاهوت الأرثوذكسي).


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*الموقف الأرثوذكسي من قضية انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والإبن*​ *الأب جورج عطية*​​ *
*​ ​ ختاماً للبحث  حول سر الثالوث، لا بد من إظهار رأي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فيما يتعلق  بالنقاط الخاصة التي وردت عن تعليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في سر الثالوث  الأقدس، مكتفين بالإجابة على النقطتين الأخيرتين (2، 3).
فبالنسبة  للنقطة الثانية، أي قضية الروح بالإنبثاق من الآب والإبن، فمن المعروف أنها  كانت موضوع الخلاف الرئيسي بين الكنيستين الغربية والشرقية، لدرجة أنها  أصبحت من أهم العوامل التي باعدت بينهما وأدت الى انشقاقهما النهائي سنة  1054. ومن المؤكد تاريخياً أن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لم تعلّم منذ القرن  التاسع فقط أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب وحده، بل هذا كان تعليمها منذ  البدء والذي تسلمته منذ القرن الأول من الرب يسوع نفسه، الذي علّم "ومتى  جاء المعزي الذي أرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق  فهو يشهد لي" (يوحنا15: 26). وبديهي أن السيّد لا يتكلم هنا بطريقة عامة  تحتمل التأويل. بل هو يحدد بوضوح وبالتخصيص أن الإرسال في الزمن هو من الآب  والإبن، أو من الآب بواسطة الإبن (أنظر أيضاً لو24: 49). في حين أن  الإنبثاق هو من الآب وحده. ولو كان الروح القدس ينبثق فعلاً من الآب والابن  لكان الرب يسوع قد ذكر كما فعل بالنسبة للإرسالىولكان من الطبيعي أن يقول:  "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عندنا  ينبثق أو من عند الآب وعندي ينبثق". ولو كانت الكنيسة الشرقية هي التي  علّمت منذ القرن التاسع أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب وحده، كما تدّعي  الكتب الكاثوليكية لكانت هي التي حذفت من دستور ايمان الكنيسة الجامعة كلمة  "والإبن"، وليست الكنيسة الغربية هي التي أضافتها على هذا الدستور سنة  1014 بعد أخذ ورد طويلين وبضغط من الملوك الإفرنج والتوتونيين.


ولا يخفى  تاريخياً على أحد الآن معارضة البابوات الطويلة لهذه الإضافة منذ القرن  السادس، وحكاية البابا لاون الثالث الذي أمر بنقش دستور الإيمان الأصلي  بدون إضافة "والإبن" على لوحين من الفضة وتعليقهما على باب كنيسة القديس  بطرس "من أجل الحفاظ على الإيمان الأرثوذكسي" صار معترفاً بها حتى من  الكاثوليك أنفسهم.
وفيما يتعلق  بدعم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لإيمانها "بالفليوكفْي" أو بإضافة "والإبن" بآيات  من الكتاب المقدس نجيب على الفقرات التي وردت بما يلي:


*أ – *لقد  سمي الروح القدس مرة واحدة في الكتاب روح الإبن: "ثم بما أنكم أبناء أرسل  الله روح ابنه الى قلوبكم صارخاً أيها الآب (غلاطية4: 6). وذلك انسجاماً مع  فكرة البنوة لله بالمسيح والتي تسيطر على المقطع الذي أخذت منه هذه الآية  بأكمله.


يستنتج  الكاثوليك بأنه كما سمي الروح القدس بروح الآب (متى10: 20) لأنه ينبثق من  الآب، كذلك سمي هنا بروح الإبن لأنه ينبثق من الآب والواقع أن الروح القدس  سميّ بروح الآب، ليس فقط لأنه ينبثق من الآب بل ولأنه أيضاً واحد في الجوهر  معه. ولهذا ليس من الضروري أن يُدعى الروح القدس "روح الإبن" لأنه ينبثق  منه كأقنوم بل لأنه واحد في الجوهر معه، وباقٍ في شركة كلية ودائمة معه،  ولأنه بالضبط يأخذ مما له ويخبركم (يوحنا16: 13 – 14) أي هنا ياخذ من واقع  بنوته الحقيقية للآب ليجعل المفتدين متبنين له، وصارخين معه وفيه "يا أيها  الآب" لا بل أن الرسول بولس في تأكيده على هذه الفكرة يذهب أبعد من ضلك  فيسمي الروح ذاته روح التبني: "إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل  أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أيها الآب" (رو8: 15) فهل الروح منبثق من  التبني أيضاً؟


أما من جهة  تسمية الروح بروح المسيح أو روح يسوع المسيح، فواضح أيضاً من سياق النصوص  المذكورة أن المقصود لا الإشارة الى انبثاق الروح من الإبن بل التشديد على  مشاركة الرب يسوع المسيح الخاصة في عمل الروح المشار إليه، وذلك نظراً  لوحدانية أفعال الثالوث الإلهية أي لإشتراك الأقانيم الثلاثة في العمل  الواحد.


فمثلاً تعبير "روح المسيح" الوارد في (رو8: 9) إنما يشير الى حالة النعمة التي يعيشها المؤمن الذي لبس المسيح (غلاطية 3: 27).
وفي الواقع  فإن الآباء يفسّرون عامةً تسمية الروح بروح الإبن أو بروح المسيح اما بسبب  تماثل أو وحدة الجوهر بين الروح والإبن وبالتالي وحدة أفعالها الإلهية. أو  بسبب إرسال الروح القدس من الآب وليس انبثاقه منه. لأن الإنبثاق من الآب هو  صفة أقنومية تميز الروح القدس. والبثق صفة أقنومية تميز الآب. والآباء  ينهون بصورة حازمة عن تعميم الصفات الأقنومية التي بحسب إجماعهم غير قابلة  للإشتراك والتعميم إذ بها تقوم خصوصية وتميز الأقانيم في الثالوث.


القديس  باسيليوس بعد أن يؤكد على الخواص الأقنومية لكل من الآب والإبن والروح  القدس، وبأنه بها تتميز أقنوميتهم، يضيف من أجل هذا لا نقول: "الروح من  الإبن بل نسمي روح الإبن، ونعترف أنه بالإبن ظهر وأعطي لنا".


هذه الملاحظة  ذاتها تظهر عند القديس كيرللس الإسكندري لأنه "إذا كان الروح القدس يصدر  من الآب لكنه من الإبن يأتي هو وخاصته". حتى أن القديس أثناثيوس الكبير  يدعو مسحة الروح التي أعطيت للمؤمنين نفخة الإبن وختم يطبع المسيح في نفوس  المؤمنين المختومين وهو يعني بهذه إعلانات الكلمة والروح نحو الخارج قاصداً  بها إرسال الروح وتقبله من المؤمنين. وليس الخصوصيات الداخلية لأقانيم  الثالوث. ولهذا نخطىء إذا كنا نستنتج من الأفعال الخارجية للروح ونتائجها  على البشر صلات الأشخاص الإلهيين بحسب حياتهم الداخلية.



*ب – *يعتبر  الغربيون أن إرسال الروح القدس الى الخارج والذي تمّ ليس فقط من قبل الآب  بل أيضاً من قبل الإبن هو بنوع من مواصلة الصدور الأزلي في الزمان. ولهذا  فعبارة ((الذي من عند الآب ينبثق) لا تنفي في نظرهم الإنبثاق من الإبن بل  نفترضه بسبب مساواة أو وحدة  الإبن مع الآب في الجوهر (يوحنا16: 25). ولهذا  ولأن الآب يبثق الروح القدس فالإبن يبثقه كذلك لأن كل ما للآب هو للإبن  (يوحنا16: 15). ولكن هذا الإفتراض خاطىء بالأساس. صحيح أن وحدة جوهر الآب  والإبن تفترض وحدة الصفات الأزلية مثل الحضور في كل مكان، القدرة على كل  شيء... لكنها تفترض أيضاً أنهما شخصان متميزان وهذا التميّز بحسب الآباء  يقوم فقط بتميّز صفاتهما الأقنومية التي لا يجوز تعميمها كما رأينا لئلا  يحصل التشوش ونصل الى الصاباليوسية. فيبطل أن يكون هناك ثالوث.



*السؤال: *هل انبثاق الروح القدس صفة جوهرية أم صفة أقنومية؟


فإن كان صفة  جوهرية يمكن أن نعممها فعندئذ يجب قبول انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والإبن.  لكننا في هذه الحال نصل الى نتائج لا حدود لتجديفها وغرابتها. فمثلاً إن  كان الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب لأن الإبن متحد مع الآب في الجوهر، وكل ما  للآب هو للإبن، فلماذا لا ينبثق الروح القدس من ذاته؟ - لأنه هو أيضاً متحد  معهما في الجوهر وكل ما لهما له. ولماذا لا ينبثق الآب والإبن من الروح  أيضاً؟ - الإبن يولد من الآب، فلماذا لا تكون للآب والروح صفة الولادة  أيضاً طالما هو متحد في الجوهر معهما وكل ما لهما هو له؟ ولماذا لا تكون  للإبن والروح صفات عدم الصدور والايلاد التي للآب...؟


ولكي لا يصل  الكاثوليك الى نتائج كهذه قالا أن الإبن بسبب ولادته الأزلية يملك كل ما  يملكه الآب إلا الأبوة وعدم الصدور، إذ يمكنه أن يشارك غيره بالبثق ولكنه  لا يستطيع أن يشارك غيره بالولادة. أليس هذا إستثناءً إعتباطياً غير مبني  على أساس؟


عند بعض  اللاهوتيين الكاثوليك جواب آخر هو أن ترتيب الأقانيم الإلهيين هو الآب،  الإبن، الروح القدس. ولأن الروح القدس هو الثالث في الترتيب لذلك لا يستطيع  أن يلد الإبن أو أن يبثق الذي هو قبله، وبالطبع فهذا يقود في حال قبوله  الى نوع من المرتبية والأسبقية بين الأقانيم، على اعتبار أن الإبن يولد من  الآب قبل أن ينبثق الروح القدس منه.


ولعل  الإدّعاء الذي ورد الفقرة (د) بأن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والإبن، كمن  مبدأ أوحد وبنفخ أوحد، هو محاولة للتهرب من الوصول الى هذه المرتبية  والأسبقية الزمنية بين الأقانيم التي لا بد أن المغبوط أوغسطين قد لاحظها  ولذا شدّد: "يجب أن لا نقبل (من مبدأين) لأن هذا بالكلية مختلق وأخرق. لا  بل هرطقة وليس بحسب العقيدة الجامعة". وفي الواقع فإن مجرد الدفاع عن  انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والإبن هو بحد ذاته القول بأن الروح القدس  ينبثق من مبدأين أي مصدرين هما الآب والإبن، وبالتالي الى اعتبار الروح  مركبّا وليس بسيطاً، لأنه مأخوذ من مصدرين ولا تنفع في هذه الحالة إضافة  كلمات (كمن مبدأ واحد وبنفخ واحد) إذ لا يمكنها أن تغيّر واقع الإدعاء  الأول، وفي هذا المجال يقول البطريرك فوتيوس مَنْ مٍنَ المسيحيين يستطيع أن  يسمح أن يُدخل علتان في الثالوث الأقدس للإبن والروح القدس، فيجعل للروح  أيضاً (الإبن)... ولماذ ينبثق الروح (ومن الإبن) فإن كان الإنبثاق من الآب  هو تام (وهو تام لأن الروح إله تام من إله تام) فلماذا إذاً الإنبثاق من  الإبن؟ ولماذا؟



بناء على ما  تقدم، بثق الروح القدس ليس هو صفة جوهرية يمكن تعميمها على الأقانيم بل هو  صفة أقنومية شخصية تخص الآب وحده، وبها يتميز عن الإبن والروح القدس. وهي  مختلفة جذرياً عن إرسال الروح القدس في الزمن، والمعني به افاضة مواهبه  وقواه على الخليقة التي افتداها الإبن بتجسده وقيامته. ولعل هذا هو ما قصده  السيد عندما جمع في عبارة واحدة بين الإرسال والإنبثاق (يوحنا 15: 26) لكي  يميز بوضوح بينهما وليس لكي يدل على أن الإرسال الى الخارج يفترض بالضرورة  مواصلة الصدور الأزلي في الزمان كما تدّعي كتب اللاهوت الكاثوليكية.  وللبرهنة على خطأ هذا الإدعاء يكفي أن نقول بأنه في حال تسليمنا به يجب أن  نقبل بأن الإبن يولد من الأزل من الروح القدس، لأن الكتاب المقدّس يعلّمنا  بأن الإبن يُرسل في العالم من الروح القدس "روح الرب عليّ لأنه مسحني لأبشر  المساكين..... أرسلني لأشفي المنكسري القلوب" (أشعياء 61: 1 ولوقا 4: 18).



جواب  الكاثوليك على هذا البرهان هو قولهم بأن الروح القدس يرسل هنا الإبن كإنسان  وليس بحسب طبيعته الإلهية التي هي حاضرة في كل مكان وليست قابلة للإرسال.  وردّنا نحن على جوابهم بأن الروح القدس هو أيضاً بحسب أقنومه الإلهي حاضر  في كل مكان وليس قابلاً للإرسال، وإنما أرسل بهيئة منظورة في الزمن، أي  بشكل ألسنة نارية في العنصرة لكي يبقى مع الكنيسة، بحسب قواه المعزية  والمرشدة المقدسة.



الآباء  القديسون: يفسرون إرسال الروح القدس في العالم بواسطة الإبن، وإرسال الإبن  بواسطة الروح القدس من خلال وحدة الجوهر الإلهي التي يعبّر عنها بوحدة  عملهما الخارجي. ولذلك حيث يعمل أحد الأقانيم يكون حاضراً وفاعلاً بشكل  تلقائي الأقنومان الآخران. ولهذا يقول الآباء أن الإبن أرسل في العالم من  الآب ومن الروح القدس لكي يظهر من خلال هذا أن الآب والروح ليسا غريبين عن  العمل الخلاصي للإبن بل يشاركان في هذا العمل، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لإرسال  الروح القدس في العالم من الآب والإبن.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

* كتاب الروح القدس وعمله فينا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

* 6- انبثاق الروح  القدس*

 
  	 	 	نحن نؤمن بأن  	الروح القدس 	ينبثق من الآب. 



 	 	 	وهذا واضح من تعليم السيد المسيح 	نفسه في الإنجيل المقدس، إذ قال  	لتلاميذه  	القديسين 	عن الروح القدس "روح الحق   الذي من عند الآب ينبثق..." (يو15: 26)  	. وهذا هو نفس ما يقوله  	قانون الإيمان  	المسيحي " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس، بالرب  	المحيي المنبثق من الآب". وهذا ما قرره  	مجمع  	القسطنطينية المسكوني المقدس  	المنعقد سنة 381 م.


 	 	 	ولكن  	الكاثوليك 	يقولون " المنبثق من الآب والابن".  	

 	فيضيفون  	عبارة "والابن" 	Filioque وهي  	إضافة لم تكن موجودة إطلاقا في أصل 	قانون الإيمان. ولم تكن معروفة في القرون  	الأولى للمسيحية. ومبدأ ظهورها  	-كما يقولون-  	كان في أسبانيا في القرن السادس، وانتقل منها إلى رومة:


 	 	 	وقد لاقت هذه الإضافة معارضة من  	الكاثوليك في القرون الأولى.


 	 	 	ويقال أن البابا ليو الثالث في أوائل القرن التاسع، علق لوحتين إحداهما  	باللاتينية والأخرى باليونانية، لقانون الإيمان بغير هذه الإضافة وقال "لا  	أريد أن أغير إيمان آبائي". والكاثوليك الذين يستخدمون اليونانية لا يقبلون  	هذه الإضافة.


 	 	 	ولم تستقر إضافة " والابن " عند الكاثوليك اللاتيني إلا في القرن الحادي عشر. 



 	 	 	وقد سببت انقسامات كثيرة بلا داع...


 	 	 	وهي أيضًا ضد للثالوث القدوس. وكما قال البعض إنها تجعل في الثالوث ابنين  	وأبوين، إن كان الروح القدس يعتبر ابنًا للابن، إن كان منبثقًا منه ويكون  	الابن أبًا له أيضًا...!!


 	 	 	ويحاول الكاثوليك أن يثبتوا هذه العقيدة عندهم ببعض آيات تدور حول إرسال الابن  	للروح القدس كما في (يو15: 26) التي هي صريحة في انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب  	على الرغم من إرسال الابن له.


 	 	 	وهناك فرق كبير بين الإرسال والانبثاق.


 	 	 	الانبثاق أزلي، والإرسال في حدود الزمان.


 	 	 	الروح القدس منبثق من الآب منذ الأزل، بحكم فهمنا للثالوث*.  * 	ولكن الابن أرسله  	لتلاميذه في 	يوم الخمسين... 



 	 	 	ولا أريد الآن أبحث معكم هذا الموضوع لاهوتيًا.


 	 	 	لأن هدف هذا  	الكتاب 	هو هدف روحي بالدرجة الأولى بعيدًا عن الجدل اللاهوتي الذي  	سننشر عنه إن شاء الله في كتاب آخر. إنما أردت أن أشير مجرد إشارة...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*ما هي ولاده الابن من الآب وانبثاق الروح القدس !!!*

​ *في الواقع  أن كل ما كُتب وقيل عن الثالوث القدوس، هو مجرد إشراقات من النعمة تُستعلن  في لغتنا البشرية المحدودة، لذلك لم يُكتب أو يقال كل شيء بوضوح شديد  ومطلق من جهة ذاته، اي من جهة كيانه الخاص في المطلق، أو من جهة ذاته في  مطلق معرفته، لأن ستظل معرفتنا محدودة وقاصرة من جهة أننا لازلنا في هذا  الجسد الضعيف، وحسب عقلنا المحدود في الإدراك، لأن الله يستحيل إدراكه في  كمال ذاته من جهة معرفتنا الشخصية به، فنحن نؤمن ونصدق ما أُعلن لنا بالروح  في قلوبنا سراً كفعل نعمة موهوب لنا من الله، وكل الأفعال التي تصلنا من  الإعلانات الإلهية تخص العلاقة التي بيننا وبينه، فموضوع الولادة والانبثاق  هو ما أُعلن لنا من خلال الكتاب المقدس ولكي لا يحدث خلط بين الأقانيم،  وندخل سراً في معرفة الله القدوس الحي والمُحيي بالروح القدس الذي يُعلمنا  كل شيء ويُذكرنا بكلام المسيح الرب، بالرغم من أن كل التعبيرات التي وصلتنا  تُعبر عن علاقة جوهرية بين الأقانيم لا نفهمها في مطلقها، بل نفهمها  بطريقة ما حسب الإدراك الروحي لكل واحد فينا وما ناله من نعمة، [ الذي  وحدهُ له عدم الموت ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه، الذي لم يره أحد من الناس  ولا يقدر أن يراه ] (1تيموثاونس 6: 16)، [ الله لم يره أحد قط، الابن  الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر (يوحنا 1: 18)، [ لأن الله الذي قال أن  يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه  يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)…*

*عموماً  استخدام كلمة مولود ومنبثق يلزمنا أولاً اننا نعلم أن كلتا الكلمتين تصفان  العلاقة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة ولا تصف عمليات بيولوجية أو فيزيوكيميائية  لأن الله القدوس الحي منزّه أصلاً عن هذه العمليات التي تأتي للذهن فور  سماعها بدون وعي وإدراك عميق للحق حسب إعلان الله في قلبنا بالروح القدس  نفسه، لأن حينما نسمع أي صفة أو كلام عن الله يتبادر لذهننا فور سماعها ما  ينطبق على البشر، غير عالمين أنها قيلت وكُتبت لتقرب لنا الصورة التي لن  تكون في كمالها المُطلق، لأن الكمال يُعلن لنا منه إشراقات نورانية حسب  قامة كل واحد، ويتم إعلانها بالسرّ في داخل القلب، نؤمن بها ونفرح ونُسرّ  جداً، ولكننا لا نستطيع أن نُعبر عنها في كمالها المطلق الإلهي لأنه فائق  وأعظم من كل إدراكاتنا وطاقتنا…*

*والمقصود  من جهة الخبرة في حياتنا أن كل شيء كامل بالثالوث، أن كل شيء من الآب  بالابن في الروح القدس [ لكن لنا إله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء ونحن  له، ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به ] (1كورنثوس 8:  6)، [ لأن به (المسيح الرب) لنا كلينا قدوماً في روح واحد (الروح القدس)  إلى الآب ] (أفسس 2: 18)
 فالابن خرج من عند الآب:
 – [ فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله أباكم لكنتم تحبونني لأني خرجت من قبل الله ] (يوحنا 8: 42)
 – [ لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم لأنكم قد أحببتموني وآمنتم إني من عند الله (الآب) خرجت ] (يوحنا 16: 27)
 – [ لأن الكلام الذي أعطيتني قد أعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقيناً إني خرجت من عندك ] (يوحنا 17: 8)*

*وفي هذه  الأيات نرى شخص ربنا يسوع استعمل فعل ” خرج ” لوصف حقيقة صدوره من جوهر  الآب أقنومياً كما يوضح إرساليته من جهة التجسد، وهذا الفعل يقابه  باليونانية εξηλθον والذي تمت ترجمته للغة الإنكليزية بفعل Come out from  وللفرنسية بفعل sortir. وهذا كله يعني خروجاً قام الآباء القديسون بتوضيحه  أنه مثل خروج [ النور من النور ] بمعنى عدم انقسام وعدم انفصال، لأن الآب  نور فالابن نور، ولكنه نور غير منفصل ولا متصل مجرد اتصال، بل نور من نفس  ذات جوهر النور عينه، نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق مساوي له في المطلق،  وهذا التفسير الآبائي له ما يسنده في الكتاب المقدس كقول الرب يسوع لفيلبس [  من رآني فقد رأى الآب ] و[ أنا في الآب والآب فيّ ] (يوحنا 14: 9 – 11)  وأيضاً يقول الرسول: [ الذي هو (شخص الكلمة) صورة الله غير المنظور ]  (كولوسي 1: 15)، [ الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة (أو يسرق أو  يغتصب) أن يكون معادلاً للّه ] (فيلبي 2: 6)، أي أنه لم يختلس أو يدَّعي أن  يكون مساوي لله، لأنه فعلاً خارج من الآب كخروج النور من النور، أو ولادة  النور من النور، والولادة هنا ليست بشرية بل مستمرة إلى الدهر، نور من نور،  يعني نور صادر باستمرار وتواصل من نفس ذات جوهر النور الواحد عينه ومساوي  له بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى المساواة…*

*عموماً  انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب هو خروج الفيض من منبعه ومصدره الذاتي، أي شخص  الآب. أما ولادة الابن من الآب هو أيضاً خروج، ولكن خروج كل الملء من منبعه  الذاتي أي مصدره، وهو شخص الآب، فانبثاق الروح القدس من الآب هو انبثاق  لشركة، لأن الفيض شركة بين النبع والملء الذي في المصب، فالنبع هو الآب،  والملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل هو الابن الحبيب [ الذي نزل هو الذي صعد  أيضاً فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملأ الكل ] (أفسس 4: 10) [ (الكنيسة) التي هي  جسده، ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل ] (أفسس 1: 23) . فليس الفيض هو الملء،  وليس خروج الفيض هو قبول كل الملء.*

*باختصار شديد لكي لا أُطيل في الموضوع، الانبثاق  هو الاستعلان الشخصي للطبيعة الروحية التي للألوهة. والولادة هي الاستعلان  الشخصي لقبول كل ملء الألوهة، فالانبثاق هو هوية أقنوم الروح القدس كفيض.  الولادة هي هوية أقنوم الابن كملء، والولادة ليست مجرد خروج عادي، ولكنها  خروج كل الملء الذي لايُنتقص قط، فهي خروج الكل منطوقاً في الابن.  والانبثاق ليس مجرد خروج عادي، ولكنه خروج الكل كشركة بين الآب والابن، لأن  الروح القدس هو روح الآب وروح الابن بآن واحد، ومن هنا تظهر وحدة الثالوث  القدوس، مثل الدائرة، ولكنها دائرة غير منغلقه أو ضيقه، بل متسعه جداً فوق  ما نتصور أو نظن، ومن هذا الاتساع الفائق والغير مُدرك حدثت شركة عجيبة  غريبة عن الإنسانية، وهو دخول الإنسان في حياة الشركة الإلهية كالتدبير  بالابن الوحيد الجنس الذي اتخذ جسم بشريتنا ليوحدنا بشخصه ليدخلنا لدائرة  المجد الإلهي الفائق، وقد وهبنا روح الشركة الروح القدس الرب المُحيي، الذي  كان يستحيل أن نناله بدون تجسد الابن الوحيد، لأنه هو روح التبني الذي به  نصرخ أبا أيها الآب، لأننا صرنا ابناء لله في الابن الوحيد…*

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن*​*
*

*أولاً: الموقف الأرثوذكسي**
*

*الطالبين- بول رث*

*عطالله سليمان*



*مقدمة:*



*نواصل عرض قضية انبثاق الروح القدس ونتناولها الآن حسب موقف الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ونركز كلامنا على نموذجين من الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية هما الأب متى المسكين والأنبا غريغوريوس.*



*إن لاهوت الروح القدس مبدأ من المبادئ الإيمانية الأساسية التي استلمها الرسل القديسون من الرب منذ البدء وسلموها إلى الكنيسة عبر التعاليم والإنجيل والأسرار: "عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" فالتساوي هنا بين الأقانيم واضح ومطلق على أساس وحدة الذات والجوهر في الله الواحد.*



*وقد تحددت عقيدة لاهوت الروح القدس في مجمع القسطنطينية الأول سنة 381م دحضاً لهرطقة المكدونيين الذين كانوا ينكرون لاهوت الروح القدس.*



*لكن مازال هناك خلاف قائم في التعبير عن علاقة الروح القدس بالآب والابن*



*. فموقف الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية يؤكد صيغة المجامع التي تؤكد انبثاق الروح من الآب بينما اضافت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية عبارة "والابن" أي منبثق من الآب والابن. وهذه العبارة لها تاريخها وأسبابها التي تم عرضها فيما سبق. وقد أعلن ذلك مجمع فلورانس سنة 1442 كعقيدة رسمية داخل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.*



*1-  الأب متى المسكين*



*أما إذا قيل إن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب والابن إلى لا شيء فهنا تُصاب كلمة الانبثاق بعجز كلي يفقدها معناها ومبناها. كأن نقول مثلاً إن النور منبثق من المصباح إلى لا شيء فالنور إن لم يكن له ما يستقبله كيف يُدعى نوراً وكيف يقال إنه منبثق؟ كذلك الروح القدس هو روح ونور وحق وحياة وحب منبثق من الآب ومستقرة في الابن أو معلن في الابن ومستعلن أيضاً بالابن. على هذا الأساس استطاع يسوع أن يرسله من عند الآب.*



*2- الأنبا غريغوريوس*



*يعتبر الأنبا غريغوريوس، أسقف البحث العلمي، أن الوجود هو العمل الأقنومي الذي يميز الأقنوم الأول الذات، فالولادة والانبثاق مظهران من مظاهر الوجود فهما فعلان من أفعال الأقنوم الأول. لذلك عندما نقول إن أقنوم الذات (الآب) والد نعني أنه منه يصدر النطق (التعقل) وهذا يعني إنه ليس خارجاً عنه، وكذلك عندما نقول الذات (الآب) باثق نعني أيضاً أن منه تنبثق الحياة علماً بأن الحياة في الذات وليس خارجة عنه لأن الله في حقيقة الأمر هو ذات موجودة بذاتها عاقلة حية.*



*ويوضح الأنبا غريغوريوس أيضاً أن لكل أقنوم خاصيته ولا يتدخل فيها الأقنوم الآخر. فإن خاصية الوجود هي الخاصية الأقنومية التي يتميز بها أقنوم الذات فعمله الأقنومي هو ولادة النطق وبثق الحياة منه، وخاصية الوجود التي ينفرد بها أقنوم النطق والذات غير قابلة للاشتراك مع أي أقنوم آخر لذلك لا يمكن أن يشترك أقنوم النطق في بثق الروح القدس من الآب؛ وبالمثل لا يمكن لأقنوم الحياة الروح القدس الاشتراك في ولادة الابن من الآب لأنه لو كانت خاصية الوجود الذي هو أقنوم الذات يشاركه فيها الابن والروح القدس لما أطلق على هذه الخاصية أقنوم بالمرة لأن من شروط الأقنوم أنه متميز في خاصيته الأقنومية ولا يشترك معه فيها أي أقنوم.*



*لذلك يقول الأنبا غريغوريوس، رداً على الذين يقولون إن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب والابن، إن هذا الاعتقاد باطل، لأنه إن كان الله جوهراً واحداً له ذات واحدة ناطقة حية وأن الحياة والنطق صادران عن الذات الواحدة. وجب أن يكون النطق مولوداً والحياة منبعثة من الذات الواحدة. فكيف يُقال إن الحياة منبعثة من الذات ومنبعثة من النطق؟ لن هذا القول يجعل في جوهر اللاهوت ذاتية أو بالحري إلهية.*



*وبناء على هذا يكون أن الذات آب والنطق ابن الذات والحياة ابنة للنطق، فلا يكون الأب أباً فقط لكن يُسمى أباً وجداً أعني للنطق وجداً للحياة أي الروح القدس، وأيضاً في الابن أنه ابن فقط لأنه يصير ابناً للذات وأباً للحياة فيكون على هذا أن الابن مولود ووالد. فالاعتقاد باطل لأنه يجعل في جوهر اللاهوت تركيباً بينما الله ليس مركباً إنما هو بسيط بالمعنى المحض للكلمة.*



*الخاتمة*



*اقتصر دورنا فقط على مجرد عرض الموقف الأرثوذكسي ولم نتعرض للمقارنة بينه وبين الموقف الكاثوليكي. ولكن بالتعمق في القضية والمقارنة بينهما سنجد أن للاختلاف أسبابه الثقافية والتاريخية التي إذا ما تتبعناها جيداً لوجدنا أن الخلاف لفظياً وليس جوهرياً.*



*المراجع:*

*متى المسكين (الأب)، الروح القدس الرب المحيي، الجزئين الأول والثاني، دير القديس أنبا مقار- وادي النطرون*
*
*

*غريغوريوس (الأنبا)، الهيبوستاس، القاهرة، 1985.  .*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*تاريخ نزع الفيلوك أو النزاع حول إنبثاق الروح القدس*


*الكلمة اللاتينية [FONT=&quot]Filiouque**[FONT=&quot] معناها "والابن" وهي صيغة عقيدية تعبر عن إزدواج انبثاق الروح القدس، أضافتها الكنيسة الغربية إلى قانون الإيمان النيقوي–القسطنطيني مباشرة بعد الكلمات "المنبثق من الآب...".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومع أن صيغة الفيلوك "من الابن" أضيفت إلى قانون الإيمان في الكنيسة الغربية رسميًا في القرن الحادي عشر، إلاَّ أن تاريخها يرجع إلى القرن السادس. نشأت أصلاً في أسبانيا كوسيلة لمساندة مقاومي الأريوسية في الكنيسة الأسبانية[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]، إذ استخدمت لتعني أن الابن كمساوٍ للآب مصدر للروح، لا يقل عن الآب في شيء[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]. جاء في مسودة الأناثيما رقم ٣ في مجمع الملك ريكارد الأسباني بتوليدو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The Spanish Council Reccard’s of Toledo[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عام ٥٨٩م: [من لا يؤمن بالروح القدس، أو لا يؤمن أنه من منبثق من الآب والابن، مفكرًا أنه شريك الآب والابن في الأزلية ومساوٍ لهما فليكن أناثيما[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إنتقلت الإضافة من اسبانيا إلى فرنسا ومن هناك إلى المانيا، فرحب بها الملك شارلمان (حوالي ٧٤٢-٨١٤م]، وقبلت في مجمع فرانكفورت المقاوم للأيقونات عام ٧٩٤م. لقد كان كتّاب بلاط شارلمان هم أول من جعلوا من الفيلوك [صيغة "ومن الابن"] موضوعًا للنزاع، متهمين اليونانيين بالهرطقة لأنهم كانوا يتلون قانون الإيمان بصيغته الأصلية (دون الفيلوك)[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يحسب فوتس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Photius[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بطريرك القسطنطينية في القرن التاسع، أُدخلت صيغة الفيلوك بواسطة الإرساليات الفرنجية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Frankish missionaries[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في بلغاريا كسلاح للدعاية ضد البيزنطيين بين البلغاريين القريبين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا المسيحية حديثًا على أيدي اليونانيين، هؤلاء الذين يعتبرهم البطريرك البيزنطي من رعيته، وأنه مسئول عنهم مسئولية مباشرة[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قامت روما بدور الوساطة بين المانيا وبيزنطة[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]، وفي عام ٨.٨ كتب البابا لاون الثالث (٨٩٥-٨١٦م) رسالة إلى شارلمان جاء فيها أنه وإن كان يؤمن هو شخصيًا بالفيلوك كعقيدة سليمة، لكنه يعتبر تعديل صيغة الإيمان خطأ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أخيرًا أقر البابا بندكت الثامن (١٠١٣-١٠٢٤م) صيغة الفيلوك ووافق عليها، فحدث إنشقاق خطير بي الكنيستين الغربية والبيزنطية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حملت المئة سنة الأخيرة لقاءات حية كثيرة بين الكنائس الشرقية (الخلقيدونية) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eastern Churches[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والكنائس الغربية، قدمت حوارًا جديدًا بينهم. في هذا المناخ الجديد، صارت إمكانية الرجوع إلى الصيغة الأصلية لقانون الإيمان (أي حذف الفيلوك) تفرض نفسها على أكثر من كنيسة غربية. بدأت الكنائس الكاثوليكية القديمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The Old Chaholic Churches[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بهذا التغيير في القرن التاسع عشر، وطلب مؤتمر لامبث [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Lambeth[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عام ١٩٧٨م من الكنائس الإنجليكانية أن تقوم بذات الدور؛ هناك كنائس أخرى تتحرى ذات الموضوع[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]في أكتوبر ١٩٨٥ إنعقد "مجلس إستشاري عن الروح القدس" في مدرسة الصليب المقدس اللاهوتية لليونان الأرثوذكس، ببروكلين ميساشست بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تحت رعاية المجلس القومي لكنائس المسيح بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. إستخدم هذا اللمجلس الإستشاري مذكرة كلنجنثال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Memorandum [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Klingenthal[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عبارة الفيلوك في النظرة المسكونية، كلنجنثال ١٩٧٩ [كما ورد في كتاب: روح الله – روح المسيح؛ ورقة رقم ١٠٣ قسم الإيمان والنظام لوكاس فيشر، جنيف ١٩٨١] كورقة عمل، بكونها تبدو أنها تفرح آفاقًا جديدة لحل مشكلة الفيلوك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعلق لويد ج. باترسون على هذا العمل (ورقة ١٠٣) أي كتاب "روح الله – روح المسيح" قائلاً:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][من المؤكد أنه ليس لافتًا للنظر أن المشتركين الغربيين في هذا المجلد يعكسون بصفة عامة نمو جسم الفكر الغربي الذي يحبذ حذف الفيلوك، أي حذف العبارة الخاصة بالروح أنه منبثق من الآب والابن من قانون الإيمان لسنة ٣٨١م، أو أنهم يدركون بأن مثل هذه الخطوة سوف تزيل ببساطة مصدر نزاع ظل قائمًا لمدة طويلة أكثر من أن يوجد حلاً لقضية لاهوتية أساسية بين الشرق والغرب. وعلينا أن نتريث قليلاً لنعرف أن الغربيين يمكن أن يصلوا إلى هذا الوضع دون مناقشة نص قانون الإيمان في حد ذاته بذات الأهمية التي يظهرها نظرائهم في الشرق، وأن الإهتمام اللاهوتي بهذا الموضوع يصعب أن يعبر عن إهتمام عام به[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]].[/FONT]*
*الأسس الكتابية لإنبثاق الروح القدس*

*يمثل الفيلوك [إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن] يبدأ في قانون الإيمان الغربي. يليق بنا ملاحظة أن قوانين الإيمان في الكنيسة الأولى كانت مجرد تلخيص لتعاليم الكتب المقدسة، كما يظهر من كتابات الآباء الأولين مثل القديس ايريناؤس[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT] والعلامة أوريجانوس[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]. فما هو التعليم الكتابي بخصوص إنبثاق الروح القدس؟*
*أكد لنا الرب مرتين أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب (يو١٥: ٢٦)، لذلك تؤمن الكنائس الأرثوذكسية (الخلقيدونية وغير الخلقيدونية) أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب وحده، إنه ليس بسبب ناسوية المسيح أنه لم يُشر إلى إنبثاق الروح القدس من الابن كما يظن البعض، لأنه في نفس العبارة أعلن عن نفسه أنه سيرسل الروح القدس.*
*وحاولت الكنائس الغربية أن تستند في عقيدة "ازدواج" انبثاق الروح القدس إلى العبارات الكتابية التالية:*
*[FONT=&quot]1.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][/FONT]"يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (يو١٦: ١٤)، فحسب اعتقادهم، فإن العلاقات الباطنة في أقانيم الثالوث لا يمكن لأقنوم أن يأخذ أو يتقبل شيئًا من أحد الأقنومين الآخرين إلاَّ بطريقة "الانبثاق"[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT]. أما فوتس [FONT=&quot]Photius[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فيرى أن هذه الكلمات لا تعني أن الروح القدس يأخذ من الابن بل من الآب؛ لأن السيد المسيح لم يقل "يأخذ مني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]of Me[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" بل قال "يأخذ مما لي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]of Mine[/FONT][FONT=&quot]". فالتعبير الأول يعني من ينطق به "شخصيًا" أما تعبير "مما لي" فيعلن عن شخص آخر يرتبط مع المتكلم برباط القرابة[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT]. لقد أضاف الرب: "كل ما للآب هو لي"، لذلك ما يأخذه الروح مما لي إنما يأخذه من الآب[FONT=&quot][13][/FONT].*
*علاوة على هذا فإن "الأخذ" (يو١٥: ١٦) ليس هو نفسه معنى "الانبثاق".*
*[FONT=&quot]2.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][/FONT]يُدعى الروح القدس "روح ابنه" (غلا٤: ٦) و"روح المسيح" (رو٨: ٩)، و"روح يسوع المسيح" (في١: ١٩).*
*لا يوحي القديس بولس بهذه العبارات أن الابن هو علة وجود الروح القدس، إنما لا يعني إلاَّ أن الروح القدس هو واحد مع الابن في الجوهر ومساوٍ له، وأنه دائمًا من نفس طبيعة الابن. فالروح القدس يُدعى "روح الابن" بسبب مساواته [FONT=&quot]homoousion[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للابن في الجوهر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقرر فوتس: [من المؤكد أنه (يعني الرسول بولس) ما كان له أن يجد صياغة أفضل من عبارة "روح ابنه" لأن للروح طبيعة هي ذات طبيعة الابن، وهو من نفس جوهر الابن وله نفس المجد والكرامة والسلطان. لذلك عندما يقول: "روح ابنه" فهو يظهر الوحيد الطبيعة ولا يوحي بأية طريقة عن علة الانبثاق. إنه يسلم بوحدة الجوهر ولكنه – بصورة لا تقبل الجدال – لا ينادي بأن الابن يُصدر أقنومًا مساويًا له في الجوهر. لا يشير حتى بالتلميح إلى المصدر (أي أن الابن مصدر الروح)[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT]].[/FONT]*
*يقول غريغوريوس بالاماس من رجال القرن الرابع عشر: [الروح هو "روح المسيح"، ويأتي من عنده، بكونه الابن يتنسم به ويرسله ويعلنه، أما عن صميم كيانه ووجوده فهو روح المسيح لكنه ليس من الابن[FONT=&quot][15][/FONT]].*
*يُدعى الروح القدس "روح المسيح" و "صورة الابن" لأن الابن منذ الأزل يعلن عن الروح ويظهره (الاستنارة) دون أن يعني ذلك أن الابن هو علة مصدر الروح[FONT=&quot][16][/FONT].*
*يُدعى الروح روح الحكمة وروح الفهم وروح المعرفة (إش١١: ٢) وروح المحبة وروح الفطنة (٢تي١: ٧) وروح التبني (رو٨: ١٥)...الخ، ومع ذلك فلا يُقال إنه ينبثق عن الحكمة والفهم والمعرفة والمحبة والفطنة والتبني...الخ.*
*[FONT=&quot]3.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][/FONT]النصوص الواردة في كتابات يوحنا عن إرسال الروح القدس (يو١٤: ١٦؛ ١٥: ٢٦؛ ١٦: ١٧)، هنا يجب التمييز بين "إرساله" و "إنبثاقه".*
*التقليد المبكر والفيلوك*

*يلاحظ ريتشل [FONT=&quot]Dietrich Ritschl[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أنه [يجب عن المرء أن يدع فكره يغوص في صيغ الحجج الكلاسيكية الخاصة بالتثليث[FONT=&quot][17][/FONT]]. وجاء في مذكرة كلنجنثال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Klingenthal Memorarndum[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [يجب إن نستعيد في ذاكرتنا المنهج الإدراكي للكنيسة الأولى وأن نتابعه حتى النهاية[FONT=&quot][18][/FONT]]. ويقرر ثيؤدور ستيليانوبوليس أن حقيقة الروح القدس لا تتغير من جيل إلى جيل وأن الأجيال المتأخرة ليست بالضرورة أغنى من حيث خبرة الروح[FONT=&quot][19][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذا وانعكست خبرة الكنيسة الأولى وتعليمها بخصوص الروح القدس على قوانين الإيمان التي إستخدمتها، إذ ليس هناك أي قانون إيمان أو نص ليتورچي يتضمن مفهومًا فيلوكيًا (خاصًا بانبثاق الروح القدس من الابن). فالرسالة الرسولية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Epistola Apsotoiorum[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وقانون الإيمان الاسكندري القديم المدعو التدبير الكنسي المصري وقانون الإيمان المرقوني وقوانين الإيمان الاسكندرانية والأنطاكية في القرن الرابع وقوانين إيمان كبادوكيا...الخ، كل هذه تقرن الروح القدس بالكنيسة. وإلى أواخر القرن الخامس لم يوجد قانون إيمان في بلاد الغال أو نص ليتورچي يؤيد عقيدة الفيلوك، بما في ذلك نص القديس فوستوس أسقف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Riez[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في عمله "عن الروح القدس". بمعنى آخر لا تنتمي عقيدة الفيلوك للتقليد الجامعي للكنيسة الأولى. فقد تبنى فكرة الإنبثاق المزدوج لأول مرة مجمع توليدو سنة ٤٤٧م الذي يبدو أنه حذا حذو أغسطينوس[FONT=&quot][20][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]في عام ١٩٧٦م صدر بيان متفق عليه من اللجنة الانجيليكانية الأرثوذكسية في موسكو، جاء فيه:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][٢١ – لذلك يوافق الأعضاء الانجيليكان على الآتي:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]‌أ.[FONT=&quot]        [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]لما كانت الصيغة الأصلية لقانون الإيمان تشير إلى أن الروح القدس (منبثق) من الآب؛[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]‌ب.[FONT=&quot]    [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولأن صيغة الفيلوك أُضيفت إلى قانون الإيمان بدون قرار مجمع مسكوني ذي سلطان وبغير إتفاق جامعي؛[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]‌ج.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولأن قانون أم هذا يُشكل الإعتراف العام للإيمان  (الذي يردده) شعب الله في "الأفخارستيا"؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لهذا فإن صيغة الفيلوك يلزم ألاَّ تضاف إلى قانون الإيمان[/FONT][FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][FONT=&quot]].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*الآباء الأولون والفيلوك*

*يؤكد ريتشل [FONT=&quot]Ritchl[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أهمية التحذير بأنه لا يجب أن تؤخذ عبارات منعزلة في كتابات الآباء اليونان (الذين كتبوا باليونانية) كأسس كافية تعتمد عليها عقيدة الفيلوك، إنما يلزم أن تستند هذه العقيدة على دراسة فاحصة شاملة للاهوت الثالوثى في التقاليد اليونانية واللاتينية[FONT=&quot][22][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[ملاحظة هامة: في كل العبارات التي يستخدمها الغرب لتأكيد عقيدة الفيلوك لم يكن حديث الآباء منصبًا على علاقة الروح القدس بالأقنومين الآخرين إنما كان على أحد أمرين:*
*أولاً: إما تأكيد لاهوت الابن ومساواته للآب في الجوهر للرد على الأريوسيين منكري لاهوت المسيح.*
*ثانيًا: أو إبراز دور السيد المسيح في إرسال الروح القدس؛ وهنا يجب التمييز بين إنبثاق الروح القدس الأزلي من الآب بكون الآب وحده العلة وبين إنبثاقه أو بمعنى أدق إرساله من الآب خلال [FONT=&quot]through[/FONT] الابن أو بواسطته بكونه الروح الساكن فينا يهبنا الإستنارة والتقديس والتبرير...الخ، بمعنى آخر يهبنا شركة الحياة في المسيح لنحمل برّ المسيح فينا.*
*هذا ما سنوضحه بأكثر في النقاط التالية:]*
*[FONT=&quot]1.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT][/FONT]يحاول بعض اللاهوتيين الغربيين تدعيم عقيدة الإنبثاق المزدوج للروح القدس بالتعبير الآبائي القائل: "ينبثق من الآب بواسطة [FONT=&quot]through[/FONT] الابن" الذي استخدمه أوريجانوس[FONT=&quot][23][/FONT] وترتليان[FONT=&quot][24][/FONT] والقديسان أثناسيوس[FONT=&quot][25][/FONT] وباسيليوس[FONT=&quot][26][/FONT]. ويفسر الأب مكسيموس المعترف هذه العبارة على نحو صحيح لا بمعنى أن الابن هو مصدر الروح، لأن الآب وحده هو مصدر الابن والروح القدس، بل بمعنى أن [الروح ينبثق بالابن معبرًا عن وحدة الطبيعة[FONT=&quot][27][/FONT]]. هذا ولم يقرر هؤلاء الآباء صراحة في أي من كتاباتهم بأن الروح ينبثق من الابن، بل على العكس يقررون في بعض كتاباتهم أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب[FONT=&quot][28][/FONT].[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT][/FONT]يعتبر العالم الكاثوليكي ج. كواستين أن القديس أثناسيوس وديديموس الضرير مؤيدان للتعليم بإزدواج إنبثاق الروح القدس، لأن الأول يقول بأن الروح هو صورة الابن كما أن الابن هو صورة الآب[FONT=&quot][29][/FONT]، ويستخدم الثاني ذات التعبير وتعبيرات أخرى بنفس المعنى.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*يقول كواستين: [بالنسبة لديديموس كما للقديس أثناسيوس يأتي التعليم الخاص بالروح في علاقه وثيقة تمامًا بالتعليم الخاص بالابن. في الصراع الأريوسي جاءت الهرطقة الخاصة بالأول (بالروح) نابعة عن الهرطقة الخاصة بالثاني (الابن). وهكذا فإن ديديموس لم يكرس فقط الكتاب الثاني من عمله "عن الثالوث [FONT=&quot]De Trinitate[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" للروح القدس، وإنما وضع بحثًا خاصًا "عن الروح القدس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]De Spiritu Sancta[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" حتى دُعي "لاهوتي الروح القدس" وأشاد به مجمع فلورانس لشهادته المتعددة الأشكال والصريحة عن إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن[FONT=&quot][30][/FONT]]. إلاَّ أنه بالرغم من قوله هذا يعود فيضيف أيضًا: [بخصوص إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن فإن ديديموس في مقاله "عن الثالوث" لم يتجاوز القول بأن الروح القدس "ينبثق من الآب ويمكث لاهوتيًا في الابن" (١: ٣١). إلاَّ أنه يذكر بأن الروح القدس "هو صورة الابن كما أن الابن هو صورة الآب" (٢: ٥)، وأنه روح الابن مساوٍ للآب في ذات الجوهر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]homoousios[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، هكذا الروح القدس بالنسبة للآب والابن (٢: ٢٧؛ ١: ١٩). إن كانت الترجمة اللاتينية للقديس چيروم أعطى حق قدره فإن ديديموس قد أظهر تقدمًا وأصاغ بوضوح عقيدة إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن[FONT=&quot][31][/FONT]].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يظهر من النصين اللذين أوردناهما عن الدارس الكاثوليكي كواستن أنه يحاول تأكيد أن القديسين أثناسيوس وديديموس إعتقدا بإزدواج إنبثاق الروح القدس، ولكن من الواضح أن هذه العقيدة لم تذكر بصراحة في كتاباتهما. إنما حاول هو أن يعتبرها نتيجة من بعض عبارات تتحدث بطريقه غير مباشرة بإستثناء عبارة وردت في ترجمة القديس چيروم اللاتينية وقد تشكك كواستن في قبولها (بكونها قد لا تتطابق مع الأصل اليوناني).[/FONT]*
*إستخدم القديس أبيفانوس تعبيرات مماثلة، إذ قال إن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب ويأخذ من الابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][32][/FONT][/FONT]، وإنه من ذات جوهر الآب والابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][33][/FONT][/FONT]، إنه من الآب والابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][34][/FONT][/FONT]. كذلك يقرر القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص أن الروح ينبثق من الآب ويأخذ من الابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][35][/FONT][/FONT].*
*والكنيسة الغربية في العادة تعتبر القديس كيرلس الاسكندري واحدًا من أهم الشهود لهذا التعليم[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][36][/FONT][/FONT]. لقد قال بأن الروح القدس يفيض جوهريًا من كليهما، أي من الآب بواسطة through الابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][37][/FONT][/FONT]، إنه صورة الابن التي لا تتغير[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][38][/FONT][/FONT]. إنه يصدر ذاتيًا وجوهريًا من الآب في الابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][39][/FONT][/FONT].*
*ولكي نفهم هذه التعبيرات الآبائية يليق بنا إدراك الملاحظات التالية:*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]هذه النصوص التي ثار حولها النزاع بين الكنائس الغربية والبيزنطية كان الهدف الأساسي للآباء المشار إليهم منها هو الهجوم ضد الأريوسية؛ أي إثبات هوية المسيح بكونه اللوغوس الأزلي الأبدي، ولم يكن تعليم الفيلوك في ذهنهم أو نقطة خلاف بينهم مطقًا[FONT=&quot][40][/FONT].*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]في هذه النصوص الآبائية نجد أن الإنبثاق "من" أو "بواسطة" through الابن لا يشير إلى الوجود الأقنومي بل إلى إعلان الله عن ذاته أي الإعلان الدائم عن بهاء الله من جهة اللاهوت، وعن تدبير إرسال الروح بواسطة الابن أو "كارسماتا Charismata" الروح[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][41][/FONT][/FONT].*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]بخصوص الوجود الأقنومي يؤكد الآباء أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب وحده.*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]يؤكد أن الروح القدس نفسه أيضًا الذي يعمل في الأنبياء، فيض الله، يفيض منه ويرجع كشعاع الشمس[FONT=&quot][42][/FONT].*
العلامة أثيناغوروس​​ *V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]الروح القدس هو في الواقع روح، يصدر بالفعل عن الآب ولكن ليس بذات الطريقة التي لإصدار الابن، إذ يتم لا بالولاده بل بالإنبثاق[FONT=&quot][43][/FONT].*
القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​​ *V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]هكذا لا يمكن خاصية أقنوم الآب أن تنتقل إلى الابن أو إلى الروح القدس. إنها خاصية الآب أن يكون موجودًا دون علة وهذا لا ينطبق على الابن والروح، فإن الابن خرج من عند الآب (يو١٦: ٢٨)، ويقرر الكتاب أن "الروح ينبثق من الله" و "من الآب" (يو١٥: ٢٦)[FONT=&quot][44][/FONT].*
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص*​​ *ويقرر القديسان أثناسيوس الاسكندري[FONT=&quot][45][/FONT] وباسيليوس[FONT=&quot][46][/FONT] أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب.*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]بخصوص الإعلان المستمر عن بهاء الله في اللاهوت قيل أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب بواسطة through الابن. وأن الروح هو صورة الابن وأنه روح الابن. إن إشتراك الابن في إعلانات الله الأزلية لا يمثل مشكلة. يقول القديس باسيليوس[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][47][/FONT][/FONT] إنه كما أن الآب يُرى في الابن هكذا يُرى الابن في الروح.*
*يقول أيضًا القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص[FONT=&quot][48][/FONT] ان الآب لا يمكن تصوره منفردًا عن الروح، فالابن في الآب على الدوام، وأيضًا الروح مع الابن دائمًا.*
*أثناء النزاع حول الفيلوك، إنشغل كثير من الكتّاب اليونان المتأخرين في الدفاع عن الصيغة التقليدية (قانون الإيمان النيقوي القسطنطيني): "الروح المنبثق من الآب". لقد ركزوا على التمييز بين "إنبثاق" الروح من الآب وحده والإعلان الأزلي للروح خلال الابن. من بين هؤلاء الكتاب الآب فوتس (حوالي   ٨١٠ - حوالي ٨٩٥م)، الأب غريغوريوس القبرصي (القرن ١٣)، الأب غريغوريوس بالامس (حوالي ١٢٩٦ – ١٣٥٩م)، والأب مرقس الأفسسي، وقد جاء برهانهم الرئيسي هكذا: إن القدرة الطبيعية لإنبثاق الروح هي خاصية أقنومية للآب وليس للطبيعة الإلهية العامة[FONT=&quot][49][/FONT]، لهذا فإن القول بإزدواج الإنبثاق من الآب والابن يعني الآتي:*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]تشويش الخواص الأقنومية، الابن يشارك في أقنوم الآب أو يحل محله.*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]في الثالوث القدوس يوجد علتان أو أصلان[FONT=&quot][50][/FONT]، الأمر الذي لا يتفق مع وحدانية الآب الإلهية[FONT=&quot][51][/FONT].*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]الإنبثاق من الآب للروح القدس غير تام[FONT=&quot][52][/FONT].*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]يجعل من الابن علة ومعلولاً في ذات الوقت، وهذا لغو[FONT=&quot][53][/FONT].*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]يجعل من الآب علة مباشرة وغير مباشرة لإنبثاق الروح القدس، الآب علة مباشرة إذ يلد الابن مباشرة ومن الآب يبثق الروح القدس، وهو علة غير مباشرة لأن الروح القدس ينبثق منه خلال الابن، الأمر الذي لم يحدث حتى في خلقة الطبيعة المركبة المتغيرة[FONT=&quot][54][/FONT].*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]إن كان للابن القدرة على أن يكون الأصل (كما للآب) بينما ننكر ذلك بالنسبة للروح، فالروح إذن أقل من القوة من الابن، الأمر الذي أعتبر جنون مرقيون[FONT=&quot][55][/FONT].*
*يقول الأب فوتس [كلمة "الآب" – في هذه الحالة – تفقد مغزاها والمعنى المراد منها، لأن الخاصية التي تتسم بها هذه الكلمة لا تعود تخص "الآب" بصفة مطلقة (أي لا تصبح خاصة به وحده)، ويختلط الأقنومان الإلهيان الواحد والآخر في شخص واحد منفرد. وهذا هو رأي سابيليوس أو بالحري رأي منحرف آخر شبه سابيل.*
*يميز الآب غريغوريوس الثاني القبرصي بين الإنبثاق المباشر والإنبثاق الخاص بالإعلان (عن الله). فالآب هو العلة الوحيدة الذي ينبثق منه أصل الروح مباشرة وبطريقة مطلقة. في النظام الآخر الخاص بإعلان الله الأزلي فلا توجد أية مشكلة. فإنه في "الحياة الفعالة" للثالوث ينبعث الروح ويضيء من خلال الابن، مستقلاً في أصله عن أقنوم الابن[FONT=&quot][56][/FONT].*
*ورد في طومس عام ١٢٨٥م لإغريغوريوس القبرصي ما يلي: [من المعترف به أن البارقليط بنفسه يضيء ويعلن عن ذاته أزليًا بتوسط الابن، وذلك كما يضيء الضوء ويُستعلن من الشمس بتوسط الأشعة. لكن هذا لا يعني أن (الروح القدس) يأخذ كيانه بواسطة الابن أو من الابن[FONT=&quot][57][/FONT]].*
*ويناقش غريغوريوس بالاماس[FONT=&quot][58][/FONT] قضية إنبثاق الروح القدس أساسًا من وجهتي نظر: (أ) إنبثاقة السبيي (العِلَيَ) من الآب وحده و (ب) إنبثاقه الفعَّال[FONT=&quot]energetic [/FONT][FONT=&quot] من الآب خلال الابن أو منه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعلق ميندورف على ذلك بقوله: [بهذا المعنى يوضح بالاماس الفقرات الواردة في أقوال الآباء – خاصة أقوال القديس كيرلس الاسكندري – والتي تؤكد صدور الروح "من الإثنين" أو "من الابن" أو "بواسطة الابن". يكتب بالاماس: "عندما تفهم أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الإثنين لأنه يصدر جوهريًا من الآب بواسطة الابن يلزم أن تفهم هذا التعليم بهذا معنى: إن ما يصدر هو قدرات الله وطاقاته الأساسية وليس أقنوم الروح الإلهي[FONT=&quot][59][/FONT]. إن أقنوم الروح الكلي القداسة لا يصدر عن الابن، إنه لا يُعطى ولا يُسلم لأحد (لإنسان)؛ ما يناله المرء هو النعمة والطاقة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]energy[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الإلهية[FONT=&quot][60][/FONT]. يلاحظ (بالاماس) أن الفقرات الواردة في أقوال الآباء والتي تبدو أنها تؤيد العقيدة اللاتينية لا تذكر أن الروح ينبثق من أقنوم الابن بل من "طبيعة الابن"، أي "تصدر طبيعيًا منه"[FONT=&quot][61][/FONT]. الذي يصدر بالطبيعة هو "الطاقة" وليس "الأقنوم". وليس ثمة شك أن كل هذه الفقرات الآبائية المتنازع عليها تميل – من سياق الحديث – أن تثبت ألوهية الابن ببرهان سوتيريولوچي (خلاصي): الله وحده قادر أن يمنح عطية الروح؛ لذلك فالمسيح هو الله، إذ له طبيعة مشتركة مع الآب. علاوة على هذا فإن عبارة الفيلوك الغربية كان أول من نادى بها المجامع الأسبانية في القرنين السادس والسابع كبرهان ضد الأريوسيين. ويستنتج بالاماس من هذا أنه ما دام "إنتشار الروح من الآب والابن هو دليل على وحدة الجوهر"، فما ينبثق من هذا الجوهر الواحد (المشترك) هو طاقة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]energy[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وليس أقنومًا إلهيًا. لأن أقنوم الروح نفسه يشارك فيه (أي في الجوهر الواحد) ولا يتسنى له أن ينبثق من ذاته[FONT=&quot][62][/FONT]. إن أقنوم الروح لا يعلن عن ذاته ولا يجسد ذاته مثل أقنوم الابن، إنما يُظهر الابن. ولكي يثبت بالاماس في كتاباته ضد برلعام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Barlaam[/FONT][FONT=&quot] واكيندينوس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]akindynos[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن "الطاقة" متميزة تمامًا عن الجوهر حاول أن يبين أن مواهب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Charisms[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الروح التي تمنح من قبل النعمة ليست ذات أقنوم الروح. فإن أقنوم الروح ليس هو الذي نُقل (أعطى) يوم الخمسين أو في المواهب الروحية التي يتحدث عنها العهد الجديد. في هذا المجال يميز بالاماس بين العبارات في العهد الجديد التي تتحدث عن الروح بإستخدام أداة التعريف (الـ) وتلك التي تتحدث عن روح بدون الأداة. فالأخيرة تدل على مواهب أو طاقات روحية وهي بطبيعة الحال تصدر عن الآب والابن بل وعن الروح نفسه. لأن جوهر الله كله هو علة هذه الطاقات الروحية[FONT=&quot][63][/FONT]...على أية حال، فالابن هو القناة الوحيدة لتدفق النعمة المقدسة تجاهنا، لأنه هو وحده الذي تجسد. وهكذا يلخص بالاماس رأي في العبارات التالية: "ينتمي الروح القدس إلى السيد المسيح من حيث الجوهر والطاقة، لأن المسيح هو الله، ومع هذا فمن جهة الجوهر والأقنوم ينتمي إليه ولا ينبثق منه، بينما حسب الطاقة فهو ينتمي إليه وينبثق منه[FONT=&quot][64][/FONT]"].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بخصوص "مواهب الروح [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Christmata[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" أو "تدبيره" لخلاصنا، يصدر الروح ويشرق بواسطة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]through[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الابن. يقول القديس باسيليوس: [يعتمد الروح على الابن بصفته قناة خدمته ولو أن وجود الروح مرتبط بالآب، الآب هو العلة[FONT=&quot][65][/FONT]]. وكتب أيضًا القديس أثناسيوس: [كما أن الابن، الكلمة الحيّ، هو واحد، هكذا يجب أن تكون القوة الفعّالة الحيوية وإلهية التي تقدس وتنير وحدة، كاملة وتامة؛ التي يُقال أنها تنبثق من الآب، لأنها من الكلمة (اللوغوس) المعترف به أنه (مولود) من الآب. إنها (القوة) تنطلق وتُرسل وتُعطى[FONT=&quot][66][/FONT]]. لقد أكد في نفس الرسالة أن الروح القدس هو الروح المسيح، لأن المسيح يهبه ويرسله لكي ننعم بحياة المسيح فينا[FONT=&quot][67][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*الآباء الغربيون والفيلوك (الفيلوك كفكر فسلفي)*

*يرى بعض اللاهوتيين أن جذور "النزاع بخصوص الفيلوك" نبتت بسبب الخلاف بين تقليد الكنيسة اللاتينية وتقليد الكنيسة الشرقية. لقد صب اتقليد اللاتيني كل همه في تأكيد وحدانية الكائن الإلهي، وإنطلاقًا من هذا الأساس كان يعنيه كيف يصور الوحدانية – في التثليث والتثليث في الوحدانية. أما تقليد الكنيسة الشرقية بخصوص الثالوث القدوس فقد أكد منذ البداية التمايز الذي لا يمكن تجاهله الذي يميز كل أقنوم إلهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس . وأكد أيضًا في نفس الوقت إنفراد الآب بكونه الأصل الوحيد arch والمصدر Phgh والعلة aitia للاهوت[68]. ولذلك دأب لاهوتيو الشرق على إتهام فكره إضافة "الفيلوك" بكونها تفترض خلطًا في الصفات الأقنومية لأقانيم الثالوث، وأنها لذلك تعتبر شكلاً جديدًا من الإعتقاد بشكلية التثليث (ثالوث شكلي بحت) [FONT=&quot]Modalism[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو نصف سابلية[FONT=&quot][69][/FONT] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] .Semi-sabellianism[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول تيموثي وير: [الإعتقاد بالفيلوك يقود إما إلى الإعتقاد بالهين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ditheism[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو شبه سابليه. إن كان كل من الآب والابن أصلاً وأساسًا وعلتا اللاهوت (يسأل الأرثوذكسي): هل يوجد إذن مصدران مستقلان وأساسان منفصلان في اللاهوت؟ الواضح لا، حيث أن هذا يكون معادلاً للإعتقاد بإلهين. [/FONT]لهذا كانت مجامع ليون لأعادة الإتحاد (١٢٧٤م) وفلورانس (٩/١٤٣٨م) غاية في الحرص عندما قررت أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن "كما من أساسٍ واحد" [FONT=&quot]tanquan ex (or ab) uno principio[/FONT] ومع ذلك فمن وجهة النظر الأرثوذكسية هذا غير مقبول على حد السواء، لأنه مع تجنب الثنائية يحدث خلط ومزج بين أقنومي الآب والابن. لقد راعى الآباء الكبادوك الوحدانية كسمة يتميز بها الآب بكونه وحدة الأساس والأصل في الثالوث. أما اللاهوت الغربي فيسبب هذه الصفة المميزة للآب للابن أيضًا، وبذلك يدمج الأقنومين في واحد. فماذا يكون هذا سوى بعثًا لسابليوس من جديد، أو بالحري إنحرافًا شبه سابيلي كما يقول القديس فوتس[70].*
*دعونا ندقق النظر أكثر في موضوع إتهام عقيدة الفيلوك بالشبه سابيلية – بحسب اللاهوت اللاتيني – كما يبدو للأرثوذكس – طبيعة اللاهوت المشتركة (الواحدة) تحجب الأقانيم، فلا يُفكر في الله بعبارات شخصية محددة إنما يعبر عنه بكونه جوهرًا تتمايز فيه علاقات متباينة. والتفكير في الله على هذا النحو يبلغ ذروته عند توما الاكويني الذي ذهب إلى حد إعتبار أن الأقانيم والعلاقات شيء واحد، إذ يقول: "الأقانيم هي نفسها العلاقات[71]". ويجد المفكرون الأرثوذكس أن هذه الفكرة عن الأقنومية هزيلة، مصرِّين على القول بأن العلاقات ليست هي ذات الأقانيم، وإنما هي الخواص الأقنومية الآب والابن والروح القدس – وكما وصفها غريغوريوس بالاماس – "الخلاص الأقنومية ليس هي الأقنوم إنما تميز الأقنوم"[72]. أما العلاقات فبينما تظهر الأقانيم بوضوح إلاَّ أنها لا تعالج المعالجة الكاملة لسرّ كل أقنوم على الإطلاق.*
*إذ يؤكد اللاهوت الغربي الجوهر على حساب الأقانيم يكاد يحول الله إلى فكره تجريدية بعيدة عن الواقع، إذ يصبح الله كائنًا منعزلاً بلا وجود شخصي، ووجوده يلزم إثباته بحجج غبية، أي أنه إله الفلاسفه وليس إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب. أما الأرثوذكسية فمن الجانب الآخر كان إهتمامها أقل بكثير من الغرب اللاتيني في أن يبحث عن براهين فلسفية عن وجود الله. المهم – في نظرها – المواجهة المباشرة الحية مع إله شخصي معين.*
*هذه بعض الأسباب التي من أجلها تعتبر الأرثوذكسية عقيدة الفيلوك خطيرة وهرطقة. فإنها تشوش الأقانيم وتبيد التوازن اللائق بين الوحدانية والتمايز في اللاهوت، إذ تؤكد الوحدانية على حساب ثالوثه. لقد روعي "الله" بالأكثر في عبارات تجريدية بخصوص الجوهر بينما أقل بكثير جدًا في عبارات تخص التجديد الشخصي.*
*ولكن ليس هذا هو كل ما في الأمر – فكثيرون من الأرثوذكس يشعرون أنه نتيجة لعقيدة الفيلوك فإن الروح القدس – بحسب الفكر الغربي – أقل من الابن – إن لم يكن من الجانب النظري فعلى أي الأحوال من الجانب العملي.  الغرب لا يعطي عناية كافية لعمل الروح القدس في العالم وفي الكنيسة وفي الحياة اليومية لكل إنسان[73].*
*من بين الآباء اللاتين الذين يُعتبرون ممثلين للتعليم الذي تحويه الفيلوك هم القديس چيروم والقديس امبروسيوس وعلى وجه الخصوص القديس أغسطينوس[74].*
*فكره الإنبثاق المزدوج تظهر بوضوح في تثليث أغسطينوس كإعادة صياغة لماريوس فيكتورينوس الأفلاطوني الحديث في عمله "ضد الأريوسية [FONT=&quot]Adverus Arium[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"، المبني على عناصر فلسفية بحتة. فقد أكد فيكتورينوس (من رجال القرن الرابع) أن الروح هو أداة الوصل بين الآب والابن، كحركة الحب التي تربط الابن مع الآب[FONT=&quot][75][/FONT][/FONT]. في التسبحة الثالثة كتب: *
*أنت أيها الروح القدس رباط، *
*لكنه رباط يوحد الإثنين.*
*ولكي توحّد الكل، فأنت أولاً توحد الإثنين،*
*أنت – الثالوث – هو أحضان الإثنين.*
*إحتضان يماثل الواحد، إذ تجعل الإثنين واحدًا.*
*أيها الثالوث القدوس.*
*تأثر أغسطينوس بفكتورينوس فظهرت أفكاره الثالوثية في أعماله: "عن الثالوث [FONT=&quot]de Trinitate[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ومقالات عن يوحنا الإنجيلي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]tractatus in evangelium Johamnis[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والرد على مكسيموس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Contra Maziminum[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]"الله" بالنسبة لأغسطينوس "بساطة مطلقة"، وجوده مطابق تمامًا لجوهره. ولكن الله أيضًا ثلاثة أقانيم؛ لهذا جاهد أسقف هيبو في حل مشكلة التوافق بين التعدد الإلهي (الأقنومي) والوحدانية الإلهية[FONT=&quot][76][/FONT]. في مسعاه هذا إستخدم عددًا من القياسات التمثيلية (التناظرات الوظيفية في علم النفس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]phychological analogies[/FONT][FONT=&quot]). وكان قياسه الحاسم إعلان القديس يوحنا: "الله محبة". يقول أغسطينوس أن للحب ثلاثة جوانب: محب ومحبوب والحب الذي به يحب الواحد الآخر. إذن فالآب والابن يحب أحدهما الآخر في الروح القدس الذي هو ثمرة حبهما، وثمرة إتحادهما[FONT=&quot][77][/FONT]. بمعنى آخر، الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن كما من مصدر واحد.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بحسب القديس أغسطينوس[FONT=&quot][78][/FONT] إذا كان الروح القدس لا ينبثق من الابن كما من الآب فلا يمكن أن يكون أقنومًا متميزًا عن الابن، ولأن جميع العلاقات في الثالوث متقابلة فيلزم أن تكون للآب علاقتان واحة مع الابن والأخرى مع الروح. ولكن الإثنين (الابن والروح) ليسا مرتبطان بعلاقة لذا لا يمثلان أقنومين متمتيزين، بمعنى أنهما مرتبطان بالآب لكنهما ليسا مرتبطان ببعضهما البعض. لذلك إن لم ينبثق الروح من الابن والآب معًا فالروح والابن ليسا إلاَّ أقنومًا واحدًا. والوسيلة الوحيده لتجنب هذه الهرطقة هي أن تُفهم العلاقة بين الابن والروح على أنها علاقة متقابلة. ولن يكون هناك تمييز وجودي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ontological[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بين الأقانيم إلاَّ إذا كان الابن منبثقًا من الروح أو الروح من الابن وحيث أنه لا يتصور أحد أبدًا أن الابن ينبثق من الروح فإن الأمر الحتمي هو أن الروح ينبثق من الابن كما من الآب، هذا ما إفترضه مؤخرًا توما الاكويني (المتبني للفكر الأوغسطيني).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقرر مرقس الأفسسي أن التمييز بين الأقانيم لا يعتمد على العلاقات المتقابلة أو إختلاف المصدر فيما بينهم [الآب علة، الابن معلول وعلة، الروح القدس علة فقط[FONT=&quot][79][/FONT]] وإنما يعتمد فقط على الإختلاف في الكيان من الأصل الواحد والأساس الواحد، أي من الآب. فكيان الابن هو بالولادة والروح القدس بالإنبثاق. الإثنان متمايزان بطريقة كيانهما المتمايز الواحد عن الآخر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول ريتشل أن صاحب فكرة التعليم بالفيلوك هو أغسطينوس الذي قادته بالضرورة أسئلته التي تميزت بالأكثر بالصيغة الفلسفية إلى تطوير هذه العقيدة[FONT=&quot][80][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول ثيودور ستيليانوبولوس: [في معرض الكلام عن لاهوت الآباء في القرن الرابع يحق أن يُقال أن فكر أغسطينوس عن الثالوث يميل بالأكثر إلى التأمل، أي يغلب عليه روح الإستقصاء الفلسفي أكثر من أثناسيوس والكبادوكيين...يبدو أن أغسطينوس سعى لشرح الثالوث كمسألة ميتافيزيقية، وهو يرى أنه قد يمكنه شرح موضوع ولاده الابن وطريقة إنبثاق الروح بإصطلاحات عقلية. ويقدم رأيه على أنه من التأمل الشخصي التجريبي عن التثليث يرتكز على ضمان عقيدة الكنيسة التي يُسلم بها. في الجانب المقابل أثناسيوس والكبادوكيون يكتبون عن الثالوث في عبارات تدل على التحدي المباشر لشتى الصيغ الأريوسية المتنوعة، لأن شغلهم الشاغل هو الدفاع عن طبيعة الابن والروح غير المخلوقه المستمدة من الوجود الإلهي ذاته (الآب). إذ يرون أن هذه الحقائق تساندها شهادة كل من الكتاب المقدس والعبادة الكنسية. وكانوا يحاولون الدفاع عن وحدانية الله المثلث الأقانيم كما عن التمايز بين الأقانيم على أساس الكتاب المقدس والتقليد الليتورچي بينما ظلوا مقتنعين بعجز العقل – إلى أبعد الحدود – عن أن يسير غور طبيعة الوجود الإلهي[FONT=&quot][81][/FONT]].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والآن فحتى وإن كان امبروسيوس وچيروم وأغسطينوس في الغرب قد علَّموا بإزدواج إنبثاق الروح القدس فإن عددًا كبيرًا من الباباوات مثل كلستين وليو الكبير وهادريان الأول وليو الثالث وبندكت الثالث ويوحنا الثامن وهادريان الثالث إعتقدوا بوجهة النظر المضادة[FONT=&quot][82][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إضافة عقيدة الفيلوك إلى قانون الإيمان النيقاوي يضاد تعاليم الكتاب المقدس والمجامع المسكونية وتعاليم الآباء وتقاليد الكنيسة[FONT=&quot][83][/FONT].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


*جوانب الفيلوك اللاهوتية*

*استخدمت عقيدة الفيلوك في الغرب لتأكيد ثلاثة جوانب لاهوتية:*
*[FONT=&quot]1.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][/FONT]وحدة جوهر الثالوث.*
*[FONT=&quot]2.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][/FONT]وضع الابن اللاهوتي.*
*[FONT=&quot]3.[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][/FONT]العلا قه الحميمة بين الابن والروح.*
*هذه الجوانب اللاهويتة متكاملة معًا في اللاهوت الشرق الثالوثي، والذي يعكسه قانون الإيمان النيقوي القسطنطيني الذي يعلن عن مساواة الأقانيم في الثالوث القدوس من جهة العبادة والمجد مفترضًا ضمنًا وجود علاقة داخلية بين الثالوث. فلا يستطيع أحد أن يفكر في الروح القدس بدون الابن، إذ هو روح الابن الذي يهبنا الحياة الجديدة في المسيح. انه منبثق من الآب الذي هو آب الابن، لأن الابن أزليًا في الآب ومع الآب ولا يوجد الآب بدون الابن. وفي نفس الوقت ينبثق الروح القدس من الآب وحده ليؤكد:*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]كلمات يسوع المسيح نفسه (يو١٥: ٢٦).*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]قوانين إيمان الكنيسة الأولى في العالم كله.*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]وحدانية الآب بكونه أساسي الأوحد والمصدر والعلة للاهوت.*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]الإتحاد الجوهري بالنسبة للابن والروح القدس. يشعر كثير من اللاهوتيين المعاصرين أن عقيدة الإنبثاق المزدوج من شأنها الإقلال من شأن الروح [FONT=&quot]subordinates[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بالنسبة للابن، وهي بهذا تفقده الجانب الشخصي (الأقنومي).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أخيرًا تقرر مذكرة كلنجنثال[FONT=&quot][84][/FONT] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Klingenthal Memorandum[/FONT] أنه لا يجوز القول بأن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب والابن، وإنما قدمت عدة صيغ مفتوحة لإيجاد تلاقٍ بين الشرق والغرب، من بينها:*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]ينبتق الروح من آب الابن*
*V[FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]ينبثق الروح من الآب بواسطة (أو خلال) الابن.*
*هاتان الصيغتان يحفظان وحدانية نن بينما ف نفس الوقت تؤكدان مشاركة الابن الفعالة في انبثاق الروح من الآب أزليًا.*

*
* *[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] J.  Meyendroff: Byzantine Theology, N. Y. 1983, p. 92.*

*[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] Kelly: Early Christian Creeds, 1972, p.361.*

*[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] Mansi IX, 985.*

*[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT] Timothy Ware: The Orthodox Church, 1978, p. 58-9.*

*[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] J. Myendorff : Byzenine Theology, p. 92.*

*[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] Timothy Ware: The Orthodox Church, 1978, p. 59.*

*[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT] Lukas Vischer: Spirit of God, Spirit of Chirst, SPCK, 1981 (WCC Faith and Or der Paper, No. 103), p. 6.*

*[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT] Greek Orthodox Theological Review, vol. 31, No. 3-4, 1986, p. 6 [The Spirit, The Creed, and Christian Unity].*

*[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT] Adv. Haer. 3: 1-4.*

*[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT] De Principris 1, praef.*

*[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT] Cross: Oxford Dictionary of the Chirsitan Church,1985, p. 423.*

*[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT] Photius: De S. Spiritus Mystagogia 22.*

*[FONT=&quot][13][/FONT] Ibid 29.*

*[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT] Ibid 51.*

*[FONT=&quot][15][/FONT] J. Meyendorff: Byzantine Theology, p. 94.*

*[FONT=&quot][16][/FONT] Aristeides Papadakis: Crisis in Byzantium: the Filioque Contraversary in the Patriarchate of Gregory II of Cyprus (1283-1289), N. Y. 1983, p. 90.*

*[FONT=&quot][17][/FONT] Visher, p. 46.*

*[FONT=&quot][18][/FONT] Ibid p. 7*

*[FONT=&quot][19][/FONT] GOTR, vol. 31, p. 256 (n. 2).*

*[FONT=&quot][20][/FONT] On the Mystagogy of the Holy Spirit by Saint Photius, translated by the Holy Trasfugration Monstary, p. 11, 12.*

*[FONT=&quot][21][/FONT] C. Davey: Anglican – Orthodox Dialogue: The Moscow statement Agreed by the Anglican – Orhtodox Joint Doctrinal Commision. 1976. SPCK 1977, p. 4-37.*

*[FONT=&quot][22][/FONT] GOTR, vol. 31, p. 257: Vischer, p. 53-54.*

*[FONT=&quot][23][/FONT] Baseb. 3: 6: 1-3.*

*[FONT=&quot][24][/FONT] Adv. Prax. 4.*

*[FONT=&quot][25][/FONT] Ad. Serap. 3: 5.*

*[FONT=&quot][26][/FONT] De. Sp. Sanct. 45. *

*[FONT=&quot][27][/FONT] J. Meyendroff: The Byzentine Theology, p. 93.*

*[FONT=&quot][28][/FONT] See. St. Athanasius: Ep. ad Serap. 1; 2.*

*[FONT=&quot][29][/FONT] St. Athansius: ad Serap.1: 24.*

*[FONT=&quot][30][/FONT] J. Quasten: Patrology, vol. 3, p. 95.*

*[FONT=&quot][31][/FONT] Ibid. p. 96.*

*[FONT=&quot][32][/FONT] Anor. 7.*

*[FONT=&quot][33][/FONT] Ibid.*

*[FONT=&quot][34][/FONT] Ibid. 8.*

*[FONT=&quot][35][/FONT] Adv. Maced. 10.*

*[FONT=&quot][36][/FONT] Cross: Dict. of Christian Church, p. 423.*

*[FONT=&quot][37][/FONT] Thassaurus p. 48: 148 A. *

*[FONT=&quot][38][/FONT] Ibid 33: 336 A.*

*[FONT=&quot][39][/FONT] Ibid 34: 340 A.*

*[FONT=&quot][40][/FONT] J. Meyendroff: The Byzentine Theology, p. 93*

*[FONT=&quot][41][/FONT] On the mystagogy – p. 11 ff.*

*[FONT=&quot][42][/FONT] Logat. 10: 24.*

*[FONT=&quot][43][/FONT] Orantione 39: 12.*

*[FONT=&quot][44][/FONT] De Oratione dominica 3.*

*[FONT=&quot][45][/FONT] Ad Serapion 1: 2.*

*[FONT=&quot][46][/FONT] Ep. 38: 4.*

*[FONT=&quot][47][/FONT] De. Sp. Sanct. 64.*

*[FONT=&quot][48][/FONT] Adv. Maced. 12.*

*[FONT=&quot][49][/FONT] Photius: De S. Spiritus Mystagogia 16.*

*[FONT=&quot][50][/FONT] Ibid: Mark of Ephesus: Capita Syllogistica 24.*

*[FONT=&quot][51][/FONT] Photius: De S. Spiritus Mystagogia 11.*

*[FONT=&quot][52][/FONT] Ibid 7, 31, 44.*

*[FONT=&quot][53][/FONT] Mark of Ephesus: Capita Syll. 34.*

*[FONT=&quot][54][/FONT] Photius: De . Spiritus Mystagogia 42.*

*[FONT=&quot][55][/FONT] On the Mystagogy....q. p. 102: 289 [Meyendroff: A Study of Gregory Palamus. 1964, p. 229].*

*[FONT=&quot][56][/FONT] Aristeides Papadakis: Crisis in Bezantium, p. 92f.*

*[FONT=&quot][57][/FONT] Bd. Pait – Jugie III, Paris 1930, p. 85, 89, 173.*
*J. Meyendroff: A Study of Gregory Palamus, p. 14.*

*[FONT=&quot][58][/FONT] A Study of Gregory Palamus, p. 230-231.*

*[FONT=&quot][59][/FONT] Apodictic Treaties, II, fol. 41 (ad. Constantinople, 1627, p. 63).*

*[FONT=&quot][60][/FONT] Ibid. fol. 51 (p. 86).*

*[FONT=&quot][61][/FONT] Ibid fol. 57 (p. 99).*

*[FONT=&quot][62][/FONT] Ibid fol. 62 v. (p. 110).*

*[FONT=&quot][63][/FONT] Ibid fol. 36, 40, (p. 54-5, 62).*

*[FONT=&quot][64][/FONT] Ibid fol. 44 very (p. 71).*

*[FONT=&quot][65][/FONT] Ep. 38: 4.*

*[FONT=&quot][66][/FONT] Ad. Serapion 1: 20.*

*[FONT=&quot][67][/FONT] Ad Serapion 1.*

*[FONT=&quot][68][/FONT] Lukas Vischer, p. 11.*

*[FONT=&quot][69][/FONT] J. Meyendroff: Byzantine Theology, p. 92.*
*Sabellius, a heretic of the second century regarded as Father, Son, and Spirit not as three distinct persons, but simply as varying “modes” or “aspects” of the deity.*

*[FONT=&quot][70][/FONT] P.G. 102: 289 B.*

*[FONT=&quot][71][/FONT] Summa Theologica, I, question 40, article 2.*

*[FONT=&quot][72][/FONT] Quoted in J. Meyendroff, Introduction a l’etude de Gregoire Palamas, Paris, 1959, p. 294.*

*[FONT=&quot][73][/FONT] Timothy Ware: The Orthodox Church, 1978, p. 2221-2.*

*[FONT=&quot][74][/FONT] Cross: Dictionary of the Christian Church, p. 423.*

*[FONT=&quot][75][/FONT] Adv. Arium 4: 2 A, 16 (on the Mystagogy of the Holy Spirit…p. 24. ff).*

*[FONT=&quot][76][/FONT] De Trinitate 5: 5: 6.*

*[FONT=&quot][77][/FONT] Ibid 9: 2: 2.*

*[FONT=&quot][78][/FONT] For Augustine n his tradition, the Latin verb procedure was not reserved for the Spirit’s emission from the Father as exporciu was for St. Photius and the Orthodox Church. The Latin term means much more and allpies to a ray proceeding from the sun or water from the fountain. See J. M. Guearrigues, “Procession et ekporese du Saint Esprit”, Istina XVII (1972), people. 345.-366’ and Summa Theologica, q. 36; a. 2.*
*On de Mystagogy of the Holy Spirit…p. 25.*

*[FONT=&quot][79][/FONT] Summa Theol. 1, q. 36, a 2. see On the Mystagogy…, p. 25; Lukas Vischer, p. 40. Mark of Ephesus: Capita Syllogistica 13.*

*[FONT=&quot][80][/FONT] Vischer p. 59-61: GOTH, vol 31, p. 257.*

*[FONT=&quot][81][/FONT] GOTH, vol. 31, p. 259-260.*

*[FONT=&quot][82][/FONT] On the Mystagogy…, 26.*

*[FONT=&quot][83][/FONT] GOTH, vol. 31, p. 418 ff – Vischer p. 11 ff.*

*[FONT=&quot][84][/FONT] Vischer, p. 15.*


[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2013)

*تاريخ نزع الفيلوك أو النزاع حول إنبثاق الروح القدس*


*الكلمة اللاتينية [FONT=&quot]Filiouque**[FONT=&quot] معناها "والابن" وهي صيغة عقيدية تعبر عن إزدواج انبثاق الروح القدس، أضافتها الكنيسة الغربية إلى قانون الإيمان النيقوي–القسطنطيني مباشرة بعد الكلمات "المنبثق من الآب...".

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]ومع أن صيغة الفيلوك "من الابن" أضيفت إلى قانون الإيمان في الكنيسة الغربية رسميًا في القرن الحادي عشر، إلاَّ أن تاريخها يرجع إلى القرن السادس. نشأت أصلاً في أسبانيا كوسيلة لمساندة مقاومي الأريوسية في الكنيسة الأسبانية[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]، إذ استخدمت لتعني أن الابن كمساوٍ للآب مصدر للروح، لا يقل عن الآب في شيء[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]. جاء في مسودة الأناثيما رقم ٣ في مجمع الملك ريكارد الأسباني بتوليدو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The Spanish Council Reccard’s of Toledo[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عام ٥٨٩م: [من لا يؤمن بالروح القدس، أو لا يؤمن أنه من منبثق من الآب والابن، مفكرًا أنه شريك الآب والابن في الأزلية ومساوٍ لهما فليكن أناثيما[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]إنتقلت الإضافة من اسبانيا إلى فرنسا ومن هناك إلى المانيا، فرحب بها الملك شارلمان (حوالي ٧٤٢-٨١٤م]، وقبلت في مجمع فرانكفورت المقاوم للأيقونات عام ٧٩٤م. لقد كان كتّاب بلاط شارلمان هم أول من جعلوا من الفيلوك [صيغة "ومن الابن"] موضوعًا للنزاع، متهمين اليونانيين بالهرطقة لأنهم كانوا يتلون قانون الإيمان بصيغته الأصلية (دون الفيلوك)[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]يحسب فوتس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Photius[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بطريرك القسطنطينية في القرن التاسع، أُدخلت صيغة الفيلوك بواسطة الإرساليات الفرنجية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Frankish missionaries[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في بلغاريا كسلاح للدعاية ضد البيزنطيين بين البلغاريين القريبين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا المسيحية حديثًا على أيدي اليونانيين، هؤلاء الذين يعتبرهم البطريرك البيزنطي من رعيته، وأنه مسئول عنهم مسئولية مباشرة[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]قامت روما بدور الوساطة بين المانيا وبيزنطة[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]، وفي عام ٨.٨ كتب البابا لاون الثالث (٨٩٥-٨١٦م) رسالة إلى شارلمان جاء فيها أنه وإن كان يؤمن هو شخصيًا بالفيلوك كعقيدة سليمة، لكنه يعتبر تعديل صيغة الإيمان خطأ.

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]أخيرًا أقر البابا بندكت الثامن (١٠١٣-١٠٢٤م) صيغة الفيلوك ووافق عليها، فحدث إنشقاق خطير بي الكنيستين الغربية والبيزنطية.

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]حملت المئة سنة الأخيرة لقاءات حية كثيرة بين الكنائس الشرقية (الخلقيدونية) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eastern Churches[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والكنائس الغربية، قدمت حوارًا جديدًا بينهم. في هذا المناخ الجديد، صارت إمكانية الرجوع إلى الصيغة الأصلية لقانون الإيمان (أي حذف الفيلوك) تفرض نفسها على أكثر من كنيسة غربية. بدأت الكنائس الكاثوليكية القديمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The Old Chaholic Churches[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بهذا التغيير في القرن التاسع عشر، وطلب مؤتمر لامبث [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Lambeth[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عام ١٩٧٨م من الكنائس الإنجليكانية أن تقوم بذات الدور؛ هناك كنائس أخرى تتحرى ذات الموضوع[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]في أكتوبر ١٩٨٥ إنعقد "مجلس إستشاري عن الروح القدس" في مدرسة الصليب المقدس اللاهوتية لليونان الأرثوذكس، ببروكلين ميساشست بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تحت رعاية المجلس القومي لكنائس المسيح بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. إستخدم هذا اللمجلس الإستشاري مذكرة كلنجنثال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Memorandum [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Klingenthal[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عبارة الفيلوك في النظرة المسكونية، كلنجنثال ١٩٧٩ [كما ورد في كتاب: روح الله – روح المسيح؛ ورقة رقم ١٠٣ قسم الإيمان والنظام لوكاس فيشر، جنيف ١٩٨١] كورقة عمل، بكونها تبدو أنها تفرح آفاقًا جديدة لحل مشكلة الفيلوك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعلق لويد ج. باترسون على هذا العمل (ورقة ١٠٣) أي كتاب "روح الله – روح المسيح" قائلاً:

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot][من المؤكد أنه ليس لافتًا للنظر أن المشتركين الغربيين في هذا المجلد يعكسون بصفة عامة نمو جسم الفكر الغربي الذي يحبذ حذف الفيلوك، أي حذف العبارة الخاصة بالروح أنه منبثق من الآب والابن من قانون الإيمان لسنة ٣٨١م، أو أنهم يدركون بأن مثل هذه الخطوة سوف تزيل ببساطة مصدر نزاع ظل قائمًا لمدة طويلة أكثر من أن يوجد حلاً لقضية لاهوتية أساسية بين الشرق والغرب. وعلينا أن نتريث قليلاً لنعرف أن الغربيين يمكن أن يصلوا إلى هذا الوضع دون مناقشة نص قانون الإيمان في حد ذاته بذات الأهمية التي يظهرها نظرائهم في الشرق، وأن الإهتمام اللاهوتي بهذا الموضوع يصعب أن يعبر عن إهتمام عام به[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]].

[/FONT]* *الأسس الكتابية لإنبثاق الروح القدس*

*يمثل الفيلوك [إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن] يبدأ في قانون الإيمان الغربي. يليق بنا ملاحظة أن قوانين الإيمان في الكنيسة الأولى كانت مجرد تلخيص لتعاليم الكتب المقدسة، كما يظهر من كتابات الآباء الأولين مثل القديس ايريناؤس[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT] والعلامة أوريجانوس[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]. فما هو التعليم الكتابي بخصوص إنبثاق الروح القدس؟

* *أكد لنا الرب مرتين أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب (يو١٥: ٢٦)، لذلك تؤمن الكنائس الأرثوذكسية (الخلقيدونية وغير الخلقيدونية) أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب وحده، إنه ليس بسبب ناسوية المسيح أنه لم يُشر إلى إنبثاق الروح القدس من الابن كما يظن البعض، لأنه في نفس العبارة أعلن عن نفسه أنه سيرسل الروح القدس.

* *وحاولت الكنائس الغربية أن تستند في عقيدة "ازدواج" انبثاق الروح القدس إلى العبارات الكتابية التالية:

* *[FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT]"يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (يو١٦: ١٤)، فحسب اعتقادهم، فإن العلاقات الباطنة في أقانيم الثالوث لا يمكن لأقنوم أن يأخذ أو يتقبل شيئًا من أحد الأقنومين الآخرين إلاَّ بطريقة "الانبثاق"[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT]. أما فوتس [FONT=&quot]Photius[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فيرى أن هذه الكلمات لا تعني أن الروح القدس يأخذ من الابن بل من الآب؛ لأن السيد المسيح لم يقل "يأخذ مني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]of Me[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" بل قال "يأخذ مما لي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]of Mine[/FONT][FONT=&quot]". فالتعبير الأول يعني من ينطق به "شخصيًا" أما تعبير "مما لي" فيعلن عن شخص آخر يرتبط مع المتكلم برباط القرابة[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT]. لقد أضاف الرب: "كل ما للآب هو لي"، لذلك ما يأخذه الروح مما لي إنما يأخذه من الآب[FONT=&quot][13][/FONT].*
*علاوة على هذا فإن "الأخذ" (يو١٥: ١٦) ليس هو نفسه معنى "الانبثاق".

* *[FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT]يُدعى الروح القدس "روح ابنه" (غلا٤: ٦) و"روح المسيح" (رو٨: ٩)، و"روح يسوع المسيح" (في١: ١٩).*
*لا يوحي القديس بولس بهذه العبارات أن الابن هو علة وجود الروح القدس، إنما لا يعني إلاَّ أن الروح القدس هو واحد مع الابن في الجوهر ومساوٍ له، وأنه دائمًا من نفس طبيعة الابن. فالروح القدس يُدعى "روح الابن" بسبب مساواته [FONT=&quot]homoousion[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للابن في الجوهر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقرر فوتس: [من المؤكد أنه (يعني الرسول بولس) ما كان له أن يجد صياغة أفضل من عبارة "روح ابنه" لأن للروح طبيعة هي ذات طبيعة الابن، وهو من نفس جوهر الابن وله نفس المجد والكرامة والسلطان. لذلك عندما يقول: "روح ابنه" فهو يظهر الوحيد الطبيعة ولا يوحي بأية طريقة عن علة الانبثاق. إنه يسلم بوحدة الجوهر ولكنه – بصورة لا تقبل الجدال – لا ينادي بأن الابن يُصدر أقنومًا مساويًا له في الجوهر. لا يشير حتى بالتلميح إلى المصدر (أي أن الابن مصدر الروح)[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT]].[/FONT]*
*يقول غريغوريوس بالاماس من رجال القرن الرابع عشر: [الروح هو "روح المسيح"، ويأتي من عنده، بكونه الابن يتنسم به ويرسله ويعلنه، أما عن صميم كيانه ووجوده فهو روح المسيح لكنه ليس من الابن[FONT=&quot][15][/FONT]].

* *يُدعى الروح القدس "روح المسيح" و "صورة الابن" لأن الابن منذ الأزل يعلن عن الروح ويظهره (الاستنارة) دون أن يعني ذلك أن الابن هو علة مصدر الروح[FONT=&quot][16][/FONT].

* *يُدعى الروح روح الحكمة وروح الفهم وروح المعرفة (إش١١: ٢) وروح المحبة وروح الفطنة (٢تي١: ٧) وروح التبني (رو٨: ١٥)...الخ، ومع ذلك فلا يُقال إنه ينبثق عن الحكمة والفهم والمعرفة والمحبة والفطنة والتبني...الخ.

* *[FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT]النصوص الواردة في كتابات يوحنا عن إرسال الروح القدس (يو١٤: ١٦؛ ١٥: ٢٦؛ ١٦: ١٧)، هنا يجب التمييز بين "إرساله" و "إنبثاقه".

* *التقليد المبكر والفيلوك*

*يلاحظ ريتشل [FONT=&quot]Dietrich Ritschl[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أنه [يجب عن المرء أن يدع فكره يغوص في صيغ الحجج الكلاسيكية الخاصة بالتثليث[FONT=&quot][17][/FONT]]. وجاء في مذكرة كلنجنثال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Klingenthal Memorarndum[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [يجب إن نستعيد في ذاكرتنا المنهج الإدراكي للكنيسة الأولى وأن نتابعه حتى النهاية[FONT=&quot][18][/FONT]]. ويقرر ثيؤدور ستيليانوبوليس أن حقيقة الروح القدس لا تتغير من جيل إلى جيل وأن الأجيال المتأخرة ليست بالضرورة أغنى من حيث خبرة الروح[FONT=&quot][19][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]هذا وانعكست خبرة الكنيسة الأولى وتعليمها بخصوص الروح القدس على قوانين الإيمان التي إستخدمتها، إذ ليس هناك أي قانون إيمان أو نص ليتورچي يتضمن مفهومًا فيلوكيًا (خاصًا بانبثاق الروح القدس من الابن). فالرسالة الرسولية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Epistola Apsotoiorum[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وقانون الإيمان الاسكندري القديم المدعو التدبير الكنسي المصري وقانون الإيمان المرقوني وقوانين الإيمان الاسكندرانية والأنطاكية في القرن الرابع وقوانين إيمان كبادوكيا...الخ، كل هذه تقرن الروح القدس بالكنيسة. وإلى أواخر القرن الخامس لم يوجد قانون إيمان في بلاد الغال أو نص ليتورچي يؤيد عقيدة الفيلوك، بما في ذلك نص القديس فوستوس أسقف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Riez[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في عمله "عن الروح القدس". بمعنى آخر لا تنتمي عقيدة الفيلوك للتقليد الجامعي للكنيسة الأولى. فقد تبنى فكرة الإنبثاق المزدوج لأول مرة مجمع توليدو سنة ٤٤٧م الذي يبدو أنه حذا حذو أغسطينوس[FONT=&quot][20][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]في عام ١٩٧٦م صدر بيان متفق عليه من اللجنة الانجيليكانية الأرثوذكسية في موسكو، جاء فيه:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][٢١ – لذلك يوافق الأعضاء الانجيليكان على الآتي:

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]‌أ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لما كانت الصيغة الأصلية لقانون الإيمان تشير إلى أن الروح القدس (منبثق) من الآب؛[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]‌ب.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولأن صيغة الفيلوك أُضيفت إلى قانون الإيمان بدون قرار مجمع مسكوني ذي سلطان وبغير إتفاق جامعي؛[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]‌ج.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولأن قانون أم هذا يُشكل الإعتراف العام للإيمان  (الذي يردده) شعب الله في "الأفخارستيا"؛ [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لهذا فإن صيغة الفيلوك يلزم ألاَّ تضاف إلى قانون الإيمان[/FONT][FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][FONT=&quot]].[/FONT]*

*الآباء الأولون والفيلوك*

*يؤكد ريتشل [FONT=&quot]Ritchl[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أهمية التحذير بأنه لا يجب أن تؤخذ عبارات منعزلة في كتابات الآباء اليونان (الذين كتبوا باليونانية) كأسس كافية تعتمد عليها عقيدة الفيلوك، إنما يلزم أن تستند هذه العقيدة على دراسة فاحصة شاملة للاهوت الثالوثى في التقاليد اليونانية واللاتينية[FONT=&quot][22][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *[ملاحظة هامة: في كل العبارات التي يستخدمها الغرب لتأكيد عقيدة الفيلوك لم يكن حديث الآباء منصبًا على علاقة الروح القدس بالأقنومين الآخرين إنما كان على أحد أمرين:

* *أولاً: إما تأكيد لاهوت الابن ومساواته للآب في الجوهر للرد على الأريوسيين منكري لاهوت المسيح.

* *ثانيًا: أو إبراز دور السيد المسيح في إرسال الروح القدس؛ وهنا يجب التمييز بين إنبثاق الروح القدس الأزلي من الآب بكون الآب وحده العلة وبين إنبثاقه أو بمعنى أدق إرساله من الآب خلال [FONT=&quot]through[/FONT] الابن أو بواسطته بكونه الروح الساكن فينا يهبنا الإستنارة والتقديس والتبرير...الخ، بمعنى آخر يهبنا شركة الحياة في المسيح لنحمل برّ المسيح فينا.

* *هذا ما سنوضحه بأكثر في النقاط التالية:]

* *[FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT]يحاول بعض اللاهوتيين الغربيين تدعيم عقيدة الإنبثاق المزدوج للروح القدس بالتعبير الآبائي القائل: "ينبثق من الآب بواسطة [FONT=&quot]through[/FONT] الابن" الذي استخدمه أوريجانوس[FONT=&quot][23][/FONT] وترتليان[FONT=&quot][24][/FONT] والقديسان أثناسيوس[FONT=&quot][25][/FONT] وباسيليوس[FONT=&quot][26][/FONT]. ويفسر الأب مكسيموس المعترف هذه العبارة على نحو صحيح لا بمعنى أن الابن هو مصدر الروح، لأن الآب وحده هو مصدر الابن والروح القدس، بل بمعنى أن [الروح ينبثق بالابن معبرًا عن وحدة الطبيعة[FONT=&quot][27][/FONT]]. هذا ولم يقرر هؤلاء الآباء صراحة في أي من كتاباتهم بأن الروح ينبثق من الابن، بل على العكس يقررون في بعض كتاباتهم أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب[FONT=&quot][28][/FONT].

* *[FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT]يعتبر العالم الكاثوليكي ج. كواستين أن القديس أثناسيوس وديديموس الضرير مؤيدان للتعليم بإزدواج إنبثاق الروح القدس، لأن الأول يقول بأن الروح هو صورة الابن كما أن الابن هو صورة الآب[FONT=&quot][29][/FONT]، ويستخدم الثاني ذات التعبير وتعبيرات أخرى بنفس المعنى.*
*يقول كواستين: [بالنسبة لديديموس كما للقديس أثناسيوس يأتي التعليم الخاص بالروح في علاقه وثيقة تمامًا بالتعليم الخاص بالابن. في الصراع الأريوسي جاءت الهرطقة الخاصة بالأول (بالروح) نابعة عن الهرطقة الخاصة بالثاني (الابن). وهكذا فإن ديديموس لم يكرس فقط الكتاب الثاني من عمله "عن الثالوث [FONT=&quot]De Trinitate[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" للروح القدس، وإنما وضع بحثًا خاصًا "عن الروح القدس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]De Spiritu Sancta[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" حتى دُعي "لاهوتي الروح القدس" وأشاد به مجمع فلورانس لشهادته المتعددة الأشكال والصريحة عن إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن[FONT=&quot][30][/FONT]]. إلاَّ أنه بالرغم من قوله هذا يعود فيضيف أيضًا: [بخصوص إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن فإن ديديموس في مقاله "عن الثالوث" لم يتجاوز القول بأن الروح القدس "ينبثق من الآب ويمكث لاهوتيًا في الابن" (١: ٣١). إلاَّ أنه يذكر بأن الروح القدس "هو صورة الابن كما أن الابن هو صورة الآب" (٢: ٥)، وأنه روح الابن مساوٍ للآب في ذات الجوهر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]homoousios[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، هكذا الروح القدس بالنسبة للآب والابن (٢: ٢٧؛ ١: ١٩). إن كانت الترجمة اللاتينية للقديس چيروم أعطى حق قدره فإن ديديموس قد أظهر تقدمًا وأصاغ بوضوح عقيدة إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن[FONT=&quot][31][/FONT]].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]يظهر من النصين اللذين أوردناهما عن الدارس الكاثوليكي كواستن أنه يحاول تأكيد أن القديسين أثناسيوس وديديموس إعتقدا بإزدواج إنبثاق الروح القدس، ولكن من الواضح أن هذه العقيدة لم تذكر بصراحة في كتاباتهما. إنما حاول هو أن يعتبرها نتيجة من بعض عبارات تتحدث بطريقه غير مباشرة بإستثناء عبارة وردت في ترجمة القديس چيروم اللاتينية وقد تشكك كواستن في قبولها (بكونها قد لا تتطابق مع الأصل اليوناني).

[/FONT]* *إستخدم القديس أبيفانوس تعبيرات مماثلة، إذ قال إن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب ويأخذ من الابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][32][/FONT][/FONT]، وإنه من ذات جوهر الآب والابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][33][/FONT][/FONT]، إنه من الآب والابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][34][/FONT][/FONT]. كذلك يقرر القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص أن الروح ينبثق من الآب ويأخذ من الابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][35][/FONT][/FONT].

* *والكنيسة الغربية في العادة تعتبر القديس كيرلس الاسكندري واحدًا من أهم الشهود لهذا التعليم[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][36][/FONT][/FONT]. لقد قال بأن الروح القدس يفيض جوهريًا من كليهما، أي من الآب بواسطة through الابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][37][/FONT][/FONT]، إنه صورة الابن التي لا تتغير[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][38][/FONT][/FONT]. إنه يصدر ذاتيًا وجوهريًا من الآب في الابن[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][39][/FONT][/FONT].

* *ولكي نفهم هذه التعبيرات الآبائية يليق بنا إدراك الملاحظات التالية:

* *Vهذه النصوص التي ثار حولها النزاع بين الكنائس الغربية والبيزنطية كان الهدف الأساسي للآباء المشار إليهم منها هو الهجوم ضد الأريوسية؛ أي إثبات هوية المسيح بكونه اللوغوس الأزلي الأبدي، ولم يكن تعليم الفيلوك في ذهنهم أو نقطة خلاف بينهم مطقًا[FONT=&quot][40][/FONT].

* *Vفي هذه النصوص الآبائية نجد أن الإنبثاق "من" أو "بواسطة" through الابن لا يشير إلى الوجود الأقنومي بل إلى إعلان الله عن ذاته أي الإعلان الدائم عن بهاء الله من جهة اللاهوت، وعن تدبير إرسال الروح بواسطة الابن أو "كارسماتا Charismata" الروح[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][41][/FONT][/FONT].

* *Vبخصوص الوجود الأقنومي يؤكد الآباء أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب وحده.

* *Vيؤكد أن الروح القدس نفسه أيضًا الذي يعمل في الأنبياء، فيض الله، يفيض منه ويرجع كشعاع الشمس[FONT=&quot][42][/FONT].
*[/FONT]العلامة أثيناغوروس

*Vالروح القدس هو في الواقع روح، يصدر بالفعل عن الآب ولكن ليس بذات الطريقة التي لإصدار الابن، إذ يتم لا بالولاده بل بالإنبثاق[FONT=&quot][43]**.*
القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي

​*Vهكذا لا يمكن خاصية أقنوم الآب أن تنتقل إلى الابن أو إلى الروح القدس. إنها خاصية الآب أن يكون موجودًا دون علة وهذا لا ينطبق على الابن والروح، فإن الابن خرج من عند الآب (يو١٦: ٢٨)، ويقرر الكتاب أن "الروح ينبثق من الله" و "من الآب" (يو١٥: ٢٦)[FONT=&quot][44][/FONT].*
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص

*​*ويقرر القديسان أثناسيوس الاسكندري[FONT=&quot][45][/FONT] وباسيليوس[FONT=&quot][46][/FONT] أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب.*
*Vبخصوص الإعلان المستمر عن بهاء الله في اللاهوت قيل أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب بواسطة through الابن. وأن الروح هو صورة الابن وأنه روح الابن. إن إشتراك الابن في إعلانات الله الأزلية لا يمثل مشكلة. يقول القديس باسيليوس[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][47][/FONT][/FONT] إنه كما أن الآب يُرى في الابن هكذا يُرى الابن في الروح.

* *يقول أيضًا القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص[FONT=&quot][48][/FONT] ان الآب لا يمكن تصوره منفردًا عن الروح، فالابن في الآب على الدوام، وأيضًا الروح مع الابن دائمًا.

* *أثناء النزاع حول الفيلوك، إنشغل كثير من الكتّاب اليونان المتأخرين في الدفاع عن الصيغة التقليدية (قانون الإيمان النيقوي القسطنطيني): "الروح المنبثق من الآب". لقد ركزوا على التمييز بين "إنبثاق" الروح من الآب وحده والإعلان الأزلي للروح خلال الابن. من بين هؤلاء الكتاب الآب فوتس (حوالي   ٨١٠ - حوالي ٨٩٥م)، الأب غريغوريوس القبرصي (القرن ١٣)، الأب غريغوريوس بالامس (حوالي ١٢٩٦ – ١٣٥٩م)، والأب مرقس الأفسسي، وقد جاء برهانهم الرئيسي هكذا: إن القدرة الطبيعية لإنبثاق الروح هي خاصية أقنومية للآب وليس للطبيعة الإلهية العامة[FONT=&quot][49][/FONT]، لهذا فإن القول بإزدواج الإنبثاق من الآب والابن يعني الآتي:

* *Vتشويش الخواص الأقنومية، الابن يشارك في أقنوم الآب أو يحل محله.*
*Vفي الثالوث القدوس يوجد علتان أو أصلان[FONT=&quot][50][/FONT]، الأمر الذي لا يتفق مع وحدانية الآب الإلهية[FONT=&quot][51][/FONT].*
*Vالإنبثاق من الآب للروح القدس غير تام[FONT=&quot][52][/FONT].*
*Vيجعل من الابن علة ومعلولاً في ذات الوقت، وهذا لغو[FONT=&quot][53][/FONT].*
*Vيجعل من الآب علة مباشرة وغير مباشرة لإنبثاق الروح القدس، الآب علة مباشرة إذ يلد الابن مباشرة ومن الآب يبثق الروح القدس، وهو علة غير مباشرة لأن الروح القدس ينبثق منه خلال الابن، الأمر الذي لم يحدث حتى في خلقة الطبيعة المركبة المتغيرة[FONT=&quot][54][/FONT].*
*Vإن كان للابن القدرة على أن يكون الأصل (كما للآب) بينما ننكر ذلك بالنسبة للروح، فالروح إذن أقل من القوة من الابن، الأمر الذي أعتبر جنون مرقيون[FONT=&quot][55][/FONT].*
*يقول الأب فوتس [كلمة "الآب" – في هذه الحالة – تفقد مغزاها والمعنى المراد منها، لأن الخاصية التي تتسم بها هذه الكلمة لا تعود تخص "الآب" بصفة مطلقة (أي لا تصبح خاصة به وحده)، ويختلط الأقنومان الإلهيان الواحد والآخر في شخص واحد منفرد. وهذا هو رأي سابيليوس أو بالحري رأي منحرف آخر شبه سابيل.

* *يميز الآب غريغوريوس الثاني القبرصي بين الإنبثاق المباشر والإنبثاق الخاص بالإعلان (عن الله). فالآب هو العلة الوحيدة الذي ينبثق منه أصل الروح مباشرة وبطريقة مطلقة. في النظام الآخر الخاص بإعلان الله الأزلي فلا توجد أية مشكلة. فإنه في "الحياة الفعالة" للثالوث ينبعث الروح ويضيء من خلال الابن، مستقلاً في أصله عن أقنوم الابن[FONT=&quot][56][/FONT].

* *ورد في طومس عام ١٢٨٥م لإغريغوريوس القبرصي ما يلي: [من المعترف به أن البارقليط بنفسه يضيء ويعلن عن ذاته أزليًا بتوسط الابن، وذلك كما يضيء الضوء ويُستعلن من الشمس بتوسط الأشعة. لكن هذا لا يعني أن (الروح القدس) يأخذ كيانه بواسطة الابن أو من الابن[FONT=&quot][57][/FONT]].

* *ويناقش غريغوريوس بالاماس[FONT=&quot][58][/FONT] قضية إنبثاق الروح القدس أساسًا من وجهتي نظر: (أ) إنبثاقة السبيي (العِلَيَ) من الآب وحده و (ب) إنبثاقه الفعَّال[FONT=&quot]energetic [/FONT][FONT=&quot] من الآب خلال الابن أو منه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعلق ميندورف على ذلك بقوله: [بهذا المعنى يوضح بالاماس الفقرات الواردة في أقوال الآباء – خاصة أقوال القديس كيرلس الاسكندري – والتي تؤكد صدور الروح "من الإثنين" أو "من الابن" أو "بواسطة الابن". يكتب بالاماس: "عندما تفهم أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الإثنين لأنه يصدر جوهريًا من الآب بواسطة الابن يلزم أن تفهم هذا التعليم بهذا معنى: إن ما يصدر هو قدرات الله وطاقاته الأساسية وليس أقنوم الروح الإلهي[FONT=&quot][59][/FONT]. إن أقنوم الروح الكلي القداسة لا يصدر عن الابن، إنه لا يُعطى ولا يُسلم لأحد (لإنسان)؛ ما يناله المرء هو النعمة والطاقة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]energy[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الإلهية[FONT=&quot][60][/FONT]. يلاحظ (بالاماس) أن الفقرات الواردة في أقوال الآباء والتي تبدو أنها تؤيد العقيدة اللاتينية لا تذكر أن الروح ينبثق من أقنوم الابن بل من "طبيعة الابن"، أي "تصدر طبيعيًا منه"[FONT=&quot][61][/FONT]. الذي يصدر بالطبيعة هو "الطاقة" وليس "الأقنوم". وليس ثمة شك أن كل هذه الفقرات الآبائية المتنازع عليها تميل – من سياق الحديث – أن تثبت ألوهية الابن ببرهان سوتيريولوچي (خلاصي): الله وحده قادر أن يمنح عطية الروح؛ لذلك فالمسيح هو الله، إذ له طبيعة مشتركة مع الآب. علاوة على هذا فإن عبارة الفيلوك الغربية كان أول من نادى بها المجامع الأسبانية في القرنين السادس والسابع كبرهان ضد الأريوسيين. ويستنتج بالاماس من هذا أنه ما دام "إنتشار الروح من الآب والابن هو دليل على وحدة الجوهر"، فما ينبثق من هذا الجوهر الواحد (المشترك) هو طاقة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]energy[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وليس أقنومًا إلهيًا. لأن أقنوم الروح نفسه يشارك فيه (أي في الجوهر الواحد) ولا يتسنى له أن ينبثق من ذاته[FONT=&quot][62][/FONT]. إن أقنوم الروح لا يعلن عن ذاته ولا يجسد ذاته مثل أقنوم الابن، إنما يُظهر الابن. ولكي يثبت بالاماس في كتاباته ضد برلعام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Barlaam[/FONT][FONT=&quot] واكيندينوس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]akindynos[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن "الطاقة" متميزة تمامًا عن الجوهر حاول أن يبين أن مواهب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Charisms[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الروح التي تمنح من قبل النعمة ليست ذات أقنوم الروح. فإن أقنوم الروح ليس هو الذي نُقل (أعطى) يوم الخمسين أو في المواهب الروحية التي يتحدث عنها العهد الجديد. في هذا المجال يميز بالاماس بين العبارات في العهد الجديد التي تتحدث عن الروح بإستخدام أداة التعريف (الـ) وتلك التي تتحدث عن روح بدون الأداة. فالأخيرة تدل على مواهب أو طاقات روحية وهي بطبيعة الحال تصدر عن الآب والابن بل وعن الروح نفسه. لأن جوهر الله كله هو علة هذه الطاقات الروحية[FONT=&quot][63][/FONT]...على أية حال، فالابن هو القناة الوحيدة لتدفق النعمة المقدسة تجاهنا، لأنه هو وحده الذي تجسد. وهكذا يلخص بالاماس رأي في العبارات التالية: "ينتمي الروح القدس إلى السيد المسيح من حيث الجوهر والطاقة، لأن المسيح هو الله، ومع هذا فمن جهة الجوهر والأقنوم ينتمي إليه ولا ينبثق منه، بينما حسب الطاقة فهو ينتمي إليه وينبثق منه[FONT=&quot][64][/FONT]"].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]بخصوص "مواهب الروح [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Christmata[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" أو "تدبيره" لخلاصنا، يصدر الروح ويشرق بواسطة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]through[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الابن. يقول القديس باسيليوس: [يعتمد الروح على الابن بصفته قناة خدمته ولو أن وجود الروح مرتبط بالآب، الآب هو العلة[FONT=&quot][65][/FONT]]. وكتب أيضًا القديس أثناسيوس: [كما أن الابن، الكلمة الحيّ، هو واحد، هكذا يجب أن تكون القوة الفعّالة الحيوية وإلهية التي تقدس وتنير وحدة، كاملة وتامة؛ التي يُقال أنها تنبثق من الآب، لأنها من الكلمة (اللوغوس) المعترف به أنه (مولود) من الآب. إنها (القوة) تنطلق وتُرسل وتُعطى[FONT=&quot][66][/FONT]]. لقد أكد في نفس الرسالة أن الروح القدس هو الروح المسيح، لأن المسيح يهبه ويرسله لكي ننعم بحياة المسيح فينا[FONT=&quot][67][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *الآباء الغربيون والفيلوك (الفيلوك كفكر فسلفي)*

*يرى بعض اللاهوتيين أن جذور "النزاع بخصوص الفيلوك" نبتت بسبب الخلاف بين تقليد الكنيسة اللاتينية وتقليد الكنيسة الشرقية. لقد صب اتقليد اللاتيني كل همه في تأكيد وحدانية الكائن الإلهي، وإنطلاقًا من هذا الأساس كان يعنيه كيف يصور الوحدانية – في التثليث والتثليث في الوحدانية. أما تقليد الكنيسة الشرقية بخصوص الثالوث القدوس فقد أكد منذ البداية التمايز الذي لا يمكن تجاهله الذي يميز كل أقنوم إلهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس . وأكد أيضًا في نفس الوقت إنفراد الآب بكونه الأصل الوحيد arch والمصدر Phgh والعلة aitia للاهوت[68]. ولذلك دأب لاهوتيو الشرق على إتهام فكره إضافة "الفيلوك" بكونها تفترض خلطًا في الصفات الأقنومية لأقانيم الثالوث، وأنها لذلك تعتبر شكلاً جديدًا من الإعتقاد بشكلية التثليث (ثالوث شكلي بحت) [FONT=&quot]Modalism[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو نصف سابلية[FONT=&quot][69][/FONT] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] .Semi-sabellianism[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يقول تيموثي وير: [الإعتقاد بالفيلوك يقود إما إلى الإعتقاد بالهين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ditheism[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو شبه سابليه. إن كان كل من الآب والابن أصلاً وأساسًا وعلتا اللاهوت (يسأل الأرثوذكسي): هل يوجد إذن مصدران مستقلان وأساسان منفصلان في اللاهوت؟ الواضح لا، حيث أن هذا يكون معادلاً للإعتقاد بإلهين. [/FONT]لهذا كانت مجامع ليون لأعادة الإتحاد (١٢٧٤م) وفلورانس (٩/١٤٣٨م) غاية في الحرص عندما قررت أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن "كما من أساسٍ واحد" [FONT=&quot]tanquan ex (or ab) uno principio[/FONT] ومع ذلك فمن وجهة النظر الأرثوذكسية هذا غير مقبول على حد السواء، لأنه مع تجنب الثنائية يحدث خلط ومزج بين أقنومي الآب والابن. لقد راعى الآباء الكبادوك الوحدانية كسمة يتميز بها الآب بكونه وحدة الأساس والأصل في الثالوث. أما اللاهوت الغربي فيسبب هذه الصفة المميزة للآب للابن أيضًا، وبذلك يدمج الأقنومين في واحد. فماذا يكون هذا سوى بعثًا لسابليوس من جديد، أو بالحري إنحرافًا شبه سابيلي كما يقول القديس فوتس[70].

* *دعونا ندقق النظر أكثر في موضوع إتهام عقيدة الفيلوك بالشبه سابيلية – بحسب اللاهوت اللاتيني – كما يبدو للأرثوذكس – طبيعة اللاهوت المشتركة (الواحدة) تحجب الأقانيم، فلا يُفكر في الله بعبارات شخصية محددة إنما يعبر عنه بكونه جوهرًا تتمايز فيه علاقات متباينة. والتفكير في الله على هذا النحو يبلغ ذروته عند توما الاكويني الذي ذهب إلى حد إعتبار أن الأقانيم والعلاقات شيء واحد، إذ يقول: "الأقانيم هي نفسها العلاقات[71]". ويجد المفكرون الأرثوذكس أن هذه الفكرة عن الأقنومية هزيلة، مصرِّين على القول بأن العلاقات ليست هي ذات الأقانيم، وإنما هي الخواص الأقنومية الآب والابن والروح القدس – وكما وصفها غريغوريوس بالاماس – "الخلاص الأقنومية ليس هي الأقنوم إنما تميز الأقنوم"[72]. أما العلاقات فبينما تظهر الأقانيم بوضوح إلاَّ أنها لا تعالج المعالجة الكاملة لسرّ كل أقنوم على الإطلاق.

* *إذ يؤكد اللاهوت الغربي الجوهر على حساب الأقانيم يكاد يحول الله إلى فكره تجريدية بعيدة عن الواقع، إذ يصبح الله كائنًا منعزلاً بلا وجود شخصي، ووجوده يلزم إثباته بحجج غبية، أي أنه إله الفلاسفه وليس إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب. أما الأرثوذكسية فمن الجانب الآخر كان إهتمامها أقل بكثير من الغرب اللاتيني في أن يبحث عن براهين فلسفية عن وجود الله. المهم – في نظرها – المواجهة المباشرة الحية مع إله شخصي معين.

* *هذه بعض الأسباب التي من أجلها تعتبر الأرثوذكسية عقيدة الفيلوك خطيرة وهرطقة. فإنها تشوش الأقانيم وتبيد التوازن اللائق بين الوحدانية والتمايز في اللاهوت، إذ تؤكد الوحدانية على حساب ثالوثه. لقد روعي "الله" بالأكثر في عبارات تجريدية بخصوص الجوهر بينما أقل بكثير جدًا في عبارات تخص التجديد الشخصي.

* *ولكن ليس هذا هو كل ما في الأمر – فكثيرون من الأرثوذكس يشعرون أنه نتيجة لعقيدة الفيلوك فإن الروح القدس – بحسب الفكر الغربي – أقل من الابن – إن لم يكن من الجانب النظري فعلى أي الأحوال من الجانب العملي.  الغرب لا يعطي عناية كافية لعمل الروح القدس في العالم وفي الكنيسة وفي الحياة اليومية لكل إنسان[73].

* *من بين الآباء اللاتين الذين يُعتبرون ممثلين للتعليم الذي تحويه الفيلوك هم القديس چيروم والقديس امبروسيوس وعلى وجه الخصوص القديس أغسطينوس[74].

* *فكره الإنبثاق المزدوج تظهر بوضوح في تثليث أغسطينوس كإعادة صياغة لماريوس فيكتورينوس الأفلاطوني الحديث في عمله "ضد الأريوسية [FONT=&quot]Adverus Arium[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"، المبني على عناصر فلسفية بحتة. فقد أكد فيكتورينوس (من رجال القرن الرابع) أن الروح هو أداة الوصل بين الآب والابن، كحركة الحب التي تربط الابن مع الآب[FONT=&quot][75][/FONT][/FONT]. في التسبحة الثالثة كتب: 

* *أنت أيها الروح القدس رباط، *
*لكنه رباط يوحد الإثنين.*
*ولكي توحّد الكل، فأنت أولاً توحد الإثنين،*
*أنت – الثالوث – هو أحضان الإثنين.*
*إحتضان يماثل الواحد، إذ تجعل الإثنين واحدًا.*
*أيها الثالوث القدوس.

* *تأثر أغسطينوس بفكتورينوس فظهرت أفكاره الثالوثية في أعماله: "عن الثالوث [FONT=&quot]de Trinitate[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" ومقالات عن يوحنا الإنجيلي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]tractatus in evangelium Johamnis[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والرد على مكسيموس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Contra Maziminum[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]"الله" بالنسبة لأغسطينوس "بساطة مطلقة"، وجوده مطابق تمامًا لجوهره. ولكن الله أيضًا ثلاثة أقانيم؛ لهذا جاهد أسقف هيبو في حل مشكلة التوافق بين التعدد الإلهي (الأقنومي) والوحدانية الإلهية[FONT=&quot][76][/FONT]. في مسعاه هذا إستخدم عددًا من القياسات التمثيلية (التناظرات الوظيفية في علم النفس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]phychological analogies[/FONT][FONT=&quot]). وكان قياسه الحاسم إعلان القديس يوحنا: "الله محبة". يقول أغسطينوس أن للحب ثلاثة جوانب: محب ومحبوب والحب الذي به يحب الواحد الآخر. إذن فالآب والابن يحب أحدهما الآخر في الروح القدس الذي هو ثمرة حبهما، وثمرة إتحادهما[FONT=&quot][77][/FONT]. بمعنى آخر، الروح القدس ينبثق من الآب والابن كما من مصدر واحد.

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]بحسب القديس أغسطينوس[FONT=&quot][78][/FONT] إذا كان الروح القدس لا ينبثق من الابن كما من الآب فلا يمكن أن يكون أقنومًا متميزًا عن الابن، ولأن جميع العلاقات في الثالوث متقابلة فيلزم أن تكون للآب علاقتان واحة مع الابن والأخرى مع الروح. ولكن الإثنين (الابن والروح) ليسا مرتبطان بعلاقة لذا لا يمثلان أقنومين متمتيزين، بمعنى أنهما مرتبطان بالآب لكنهما ليسا مرتبطان ببعضهما البعض. لذلك إن لم ينبثق الروح من الابن والآب معًا فالروح والابن ليسا إلاَّ أقنومًا واحدًا. والوسيلة الوحيده لتجنب هذه الهرطقة هي أن تُفهم العلاقة بين الابن والروح على أنها علاقة متقابلة. ولن يكون هناك تمييز وجودي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ontological[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بين الأقانيم إلاَّ إذا كان الابن منبثقًا من الروح أو الروح من الابن وحيث أنه لا يتصور أحد أبدًا أن الابن ينبثق من الروح فإن الأمر الحتمي هو أن الروح ينبثق من الابن كما من الآب، هذا ما إفترضه مؤخرًا توما الاكويني (المتبني للفكر الأوغسطيني).

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]يقرر مرقس الأفسسي أن التمييز بين الأقانيم لا يعتمد على العلاقات المتقابلة أو إختلاف المصدر فيما بينهم [الآب علة، الابن معلول وعلة، الروح القدس علة فقط[FONT=&quot][79][/FONT]] وإنما يعتمد فقط على الإختلاف في الكيان من الأصل الواحد والأساس الواحد، أي من الآب. فكيان الابن هو بالولادة والروح القدس بالإنبثاق. الإثنان متمايزان بطريقة كيانهما المتمايز الواحد عن الآخر.

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]يقول ريتشل أن صاحب فكرة التعليم بالفيلوك هو أغسطينوس الذي قادته بالضرورة أسئلته التي تميزت بالأكثر بالصيغة الفلسفية إلى تطوير هذه العقيدة[FONT=&quot][80][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]يقول ثيودور ستيليانوبولوس: [في معرض الكلام عن لاهوت الآباء في القرن الرابع يحق أن يُقال أن فكر أغسطينوس عن الثالوث يميل بالأكثر إلى التأمل، أي يغلب عليه روح الإستقصاء الفلسفي أكثر من أثناسيوس والكبادوكيين...يبدو أن أغسطينوس سعى لشرح الثالوث كمسألة ميتافيزيقية، وهو يرى أنه قد يمكنه شرح موضوع ولاده الابن وطريقة إنبثاق الروح بإصطلاحات عقلية. ويقدم رأيه على أنه من التأمل الشخصي التجريبي عن التثليث يرتكز على ضمان عقيدة الكنيسة التي يُسلم بها. في الجانب المقابل أثناسيوس والكبادوكيون يكتبون عن الثالوث في عبارات تدل على التحدي المباشر لشتى الصيغ الأريوسية المتنوعة، لأن شغلهم الشاغل هو الدفاع عن طبيعة الابن والروح غير المخلوقه المستمدة من الوجود الإلهي ذاته (الآب). إذ يرون أن هذه الحقائق تساندها شهادة كل من الكتاب المقدس والعبادة الكنسية. وكانوا يحاولون الدفاع عن وحدانية الله المثلث الأقانيم كما عن التمايز بين الأقانيم على أساس الكتاب المقدس والتقليد الليتورچي بينما ظلوا مقتنعين بعجز العقل – إلى أبعد الحدود – عن أن يسير غور طبيعة الوجود الإلهي[FONT=&quot][81][/FONT]].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]والآن فحتى وإن كان امبروسيوس وچيروم وأغسطينوس في الغرب قد علَّموا بإزدواج إنبثاق الروح القدس فإن عددًا كبيرًا من الباباوات مثل كلستين وليو الكبير وهادريان الأول وليو الثالث وبندكت الثالث ويوحنا الثامن وهادريان الثالث إعتقدوا بوجهة النظر المضادة[FONT=&quot][82][/FONT].

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]إضافة عقيدة الفيلوك إلى قانون الإيمان النيقاوي يضاد تعاليم الكتاب المقدس والمجامع المسكونية وتعاليم الآباء وتقاليد الكنيسة[FONT=&quot][83][/FONT].[/FONT]*



*جوانب الفيلوك اللاهوتية*

*استخدمت عقيدة الفيلوك في الغرب لتأكيد ثلاثة جوانب لاهوتية:

* *[FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT]وحدة جوهر الثالوث.*
*[FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT]وضع الابن اللاهوتي.*
*[FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT]العلا قه الحميمة بين الابن والروح.

* *هذه الجوانب اللاهويتة متكاملة معًا في اللاهوت الشرق الثالوثي، والذي يعكسه قانون الإيمان النيقوي القسطنطيني الذي يعلن عن مساواة الأقانيم في الثالوث القدوس من جهة العبادة والمجد مفترضًا ضمنًا وجود علاقة داخلية بين الثالوث. فلا يستطيع أحد أن يفكر في الروح القدس بدون الابن، إذ هو روح الابن الذي يهبنا الحياة الجديدة في المسيح. انه منبثق من الآب الذي هو آب الابن، لأن الابن أزليًا في الآب ومع الآب ولا يوجد الآب بدون الابن. وفي نفس الوقت ينبثق الروح القدس من الآب وحده ليؤكد:

* *Vكلمات يسوع المسيح نفسه (يو١٥: ٢٦).*
*Vقوانين إيمان الكنيسة الأولى في العالم كله.*
*Vوحدانية الآب بكونه أساسي الأوحد والمصدر والعلة للاهوت.*
*Vالإتحاد الجوهري بالنسبة للابن والروح القدس. يشعر كثير من اللاهوتيين المعاصرين أن عقيدة الإنبثاق المزدوج من شأنها الإقلال من شأن الروح [FONT=&quot]subordinates[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بالنسبة للابن، وهي بهذا تفقده الجانب الشخصي (الأقنومي).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أخيرًا تقرر مذكرة كلنجنثال[FONT=&quot][84][/FONT] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Klingenthal Memorandum[/FONT] أنه لا يجوز القول بأن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب والابن، وإنما قدمت عدة صيغ مفتوحة لإيجاد تلاقٍ بين الشرق والغرب، من بينها:*
*Vينبتق الروح من آب الابن*
*Vينبثق الروح من الآب بواسطة (أو خلال) الابن.*
*هاتان الصيغتان يحفظان وحدانية نن بينما ف نفس الوقت تؤكدان مشاركة الابن الفعالة في انبثاق الروح من الآب أزليًا.*

*------------
* *[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] J.  Meyendroff: Byzantine Theology, N. Y. 1983, p. 92.*

*[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] Kelly: Early Christian Creeds, 1972, p.361.*

*[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] Mansi IX, 985.*

*[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT] Timothy Ware: The Orthodox Church, 1978, p. 58-9.*

*[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] J. Myendorff : Byzenine Theology, p. 92.*

*[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] Timothy Ware: The Orthodox Church, 1978, p. 59.*

*[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT] Lukas Vischer: Spirit of God, Spirit of Chirst, SPCK, 1981 (WCC Faith and Or der Paper, No. 103), p. 6.*

*[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT] Greek Orthodox Theological Review, vol. 31, No. 3-4, 1986, p. 6 [The Spirit, The Creed, and Christian Unity].*

*[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT] Adv. Haer. 3: 1-4.*

*[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT] De Principris 1, praef.*

*[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT] Cross: Oxford Dictionary of the Chirsitan Church,1985, p. 423.*

*[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT] Photius: De S. Spiritus Mystagogia 22.*

*[FONT=&quot][13][/FONT] Ibid 29.*

*[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT] Ibid 51.*

*[FONT=&quot][15][/FONT] J. Meyendorff: Byzantine Theology, p. 94.*

*[FONT=&quot][16][/FONT] Aristeides Papadakis: Crisis in Byzantium: the Filioque Contraversary in the Patriarchate of Gregory II of Cyprus (1283-1289), N. Y. 1983, p. 90.*

*[FONT=&quot][17][/FONT] Visher, p. 46.*

*[FONT=&quot][18][/FONT] Ibid p. 7*

*[FONT=&quot][19][/FONT] GOTR, vol. 31, p. 256 (n. 2).*

*[FONT=&quot][20][/FONT] On the Mystagogy of the Holy Spirit by Saint Photius, translated by the Holy Trasfugration Monstary, p. 11, 12.*

*[FONT=&quot][21][/FONT] C. Davey: Anglican – Orthodox Dialogue: The Moscow statement Agreed by the Anglican – Orhtodox Joint Doctrinal Commision. 1976. SPCK 1977, p. 4-37.*

*[FONT=&quot][22][/FONT] GOTR, vol. 31, p. 257: Vischer, p. 53-54.*

*[FONT=&quot][23][/FONT] Baseb. 3: 6: 1-3.*

*[FONT=&quot][24][/FONT] Adv. Prax. 4.*

*[FONT=&quot][25][/FONT] Ad. Serap. 3: 5.*

*[FONT=&quot][26][/FONT] De. Sp. Sanct. 45. *

*[FONT=&quot][27][/FONT] J. Meyendroff: The Byzentine Theology, p. 93.*

*[FONT=&quot][28][/FONT] See. St. Athanasius: Ep. ad Serap. 1; 2.*

*[FONT=&quot][29][/FONT] St. Athansius: ad Serap.1: 24.*

*[FONT=&quot][30][/FONT] J. Quasten: Patrology, vol. 3, p. 95.*

*[FONT=&quot][31][/FONT] Ibid. p. 96.*

*[FONT=&quot][32][/FONT] Anor. 7.*

*[FONT=&quot][33][/FONT] Ibid.*

*[FONT=&quot][34][/FONT] Ibid. 8.*

*[FONT=&quot][35][/FONT] Adv. Maced. 10.*

*[FONT=&quot][36][/FONT] Cross: Dict. of Christian Church, p. 423.*

*[FONT=&quot][37][/FONT] Thassaurus p. 48: 148 A. *

*[FONT=&quot][38][/FONT] Ibid 33: 336 A.*

*[FONT=&quot][39][/FONT] Ibid 34: 340 A.*

*[FONT=&quot][40][/FONT] J. Meyendroff: The Byzentine Theology, p. 93*

*[FONT=&quot][41][/FONT] On the mystagogy – p. 11 ff.*

*[FONT=&quot][42][/FONT] Logat. 10: 24.*

*[FONT=&quot][43][/FONT] Orantione 39: 12.*

*[FONT=&quot][44][/FONT] De Oratione dominica 3.*

*[FONT=&quot][45][/FONT] Ad Serapion 1: 2.*

*[FONT=&quot][46][/FONT] Ep. 38: 4.*

*[FONT=&quot][47][/FONT] De. Sp. Sanct. 64.*

*[FONT=&quot][48][/FONT] Adv. Maced. 12.*

*[FONT=&quot][49][/FONT] Photius: De S. Spiritus Mystagogia 16.*

*[FONT=&quot][50][/FONT] Ibid: Mark of Ephesus: Capita Syllogistica 24.*

*[FONT=&quot][51][/FONT] Photius: De S. Spiritus Mystagogia 11.*

*[FONT=&quot][52][/FONT] Ibid 7, 31, 44.*

*[FONT=&quot][53][/FONT] Mark of Ephesus: Capita Syll. 34.*

*[FONT=&quot][54][/FONT] Photius: De . Spiritus Mystagogia 42.*

*[FONT=&quot][55][/FONT] On the Mystagogy....q. p. 102: 289 [Meyendroff: A Study of Gregory Palamus. 1964, p. 229].*

*[FONT=&quot][56][/FONT] Aristeides Papadakis: Crisis in Bezantium, p. 92f.*

*[FONT=&quot][57][/FONT] Bd. Pait – Jugie III, Paris 1930, p. 85, 89, 173.*
*J. Meyendroff: A Study of Gregory Palamus, p. 14.*

*[FONT=&quot][58][/FONT] A Study of Gregory Palamus, p. 230-231.*

*[FONT=&quot][59][/FONT] Apodictic Treaties, II, fol. 41 (ad. Constantinople, 1627, p. 63).*

*[FONT=&quot][60][/FONT] Ibid. fol. 51 (p. 86).*

*[FONT=&quot][61][/FONT] Ibid fol. 57 (p. 99).*

*[FONT=&quot][62][/FONT] Ibid fol. 62 v. (p. 110).*

*[FONT=&quot][63][/FONT] Ibid fol. 36, 40, (p. 54-5, 62).*

*[FONT=&quot][64][/FONT] Ibid fol. 44 very (p. 71).*

*[FONT=&quot][65][/FONT] Ep. 38: 4.*

*[FONT=&quot][66][/FONT] Ad. Serapion 1: 20.*

*[FONT=&quot][67][/FONT] Ad Serapion 1.*

*[FONT=&quot][68][/FONT] Lukas Vischer, p. 11.*

*[FONT=&quot][69][/FONT] J. Meyendroff: Byzantine Theology, p. 92.*
*Sabellius, a heretic of the second century regarded as Father, Son, and Spirit not as three distinct persons, but simply as varying “modes” or “aspects” of the deity.*

*[FONT=&quot][70][/FONT] P.G. 102: 289 B.*

*[FONT=&quot][71][/FONT] Summa Theologica, I, question 40, article 2.*

*[FONT=&quot][72][/FONT] Quoted in J. Meyendroff, Introduction a l’etude de Gregoire Palamas, Paris, 1959, p. 294.*

*[FONT=&quot][73][/FONT] Timothy Ware: The Orthodox Church, 1978, p. 2221-2.*

*[FONT=&quot][74][/FONT] Cross: Dictionary of the Christian Church, p. 423.*

*[FONT=&quot][75][/FONT] Adv. Arium 4: 2 A, 16 (on the Mystagogy of the Holy Spirit…p. 24. ff).*

*[FONT=&quot][76][/FONT] De Trinitate 5: 5: 6.*

*[FONT=&quot][77][/FONT] Ibid 9: 2: 2.*

*[FONT=&quot][78][/FONT] For Augustine n his tradition, the Latin verb procedure was not reserved for the Spirit’s emission from the Father as exporciu was for St. Photius and the Orthodox Church. The Latin term means much more and allpies to a ray proceeding from the sun or water from the fountain. See J. M. Guearrigues, “Procession et ekporese du Saint Esprit”, Istina XVII (1972), people. 345.-366’ and Summa Theologica, q. 36; a. 2.*
*On de Mystagogy of the Holy Spirit…p. 25.*

*[FONT=&quot][79][/FONT] Summa Theol. 1, q. 36, a 2. see On the Mystagogy…, p. 25; Lukas Vischer, p. 40. Mark of Ephesus: Capita Syllogistica 13.*

*[FONT=&quot][80][/FONT] Vischer p. 59-61: GOTH, vol 31, p. 257.*

*[FONT=&quot][81][/FONT] GOTH, vol. 31, p. 259-260.*

*[FONT=&quot][82][/FONT] On the Mystagogy…, 26.*

*[FONT=&quot][83][/FONT] GOTH, vol. 31, p. 418 ff – Vischer p. 11 ff.*

*[FONT=&quot][84][/FONT] Vischer, p. 15.*


[/FONT]


----------

